# OS X : Partition récupération (infos/problèmes)



## moebius80 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé Lion hier comme prévu par apple (mise à jour)...
A priori, il devrait y avoir une partition recovery mais je ne la vois pas dans utilitaire de disque... une idée ?

De plus j'aimerais me crée une clé usb avec Lion dessus au cas où....Savez vous comment faire ?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour la partition recovery, c'est normal que tu ne la vois pas. Elle est cachée.


----------



## lom2lyon (21 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous,
J'ai installé Lion en mode "clean install" (donc gravé le DMG sur un DVD, et ai booté dessus).
Install nickel, sauf que je ne sais pas où est la partition de récupération.

Dans l'utilitaire de disque, je ne vois qu'une seule partoche... La partoche de récup est cachée ou bien elle n'a pas été créée ?

Si pas créée, comment faire pour créer une partition de récupération ?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (21 Juillet 2011)

ben oui, ça, il l'a bien vu...

mais elle est cachée où ?


----------



## mikachu (21 Juillet 2011)

Tu ne verras pas la partition de restauration comme ca. Elle est caché, et c est une bonne chose pour ne pas faire de bêtise dessus.

Par contre si tu veux y avoir accès:

Redémarre ton MAC en appuyant sur la touche ALT, et reste appuyer jusqu'a voir la liste des DD. Tu auras ainsi la possibilité de pouvoir avoir accès a cette partition et les options qu'elle propose.


----------



## lom2lyon (21 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse mikachu. 
C'est tout de même bizarre qu'on ne puisse pas la voir depuis l'utilitaire de disque, qui est tout de même à la base fait pour ça (gérer les disques/partoches, même caché(e)s) !
Je vais tester ta soluce dès que je rebooterai ma bête


----------



## mikachu (21 Juillet 2011)

Lion a crée une partition de 1 ou 2 Go pour cette partition de restauration, sur ton DD.

Tu ne pourras pas y avoir accès a moins de démarrer ton MAC en restant appuyer sur ALT au démarrage. Et la tu auras la partition Recovery qui apparaîtra, et tu auras les options adéquate.

Maintenant si c est pour y faire joujou dedans.... a mon avis je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il y a voir dedans. Sachant que pour restaurer Lion il doit le DL ....


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

moebius80 a dit:


> De plus j'aimerais me crée une clé usb avec Lion dessus au cas où....Savez vous comment faire ?
> 
> Merci d'avance,



Pour la clé USB -> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/faq-lion-questions-reponses-762132.html


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

C'est normal, c'est pour que l'utilisateur lambda ne la supprime pas... 

De 1 : Il ne la voit pas donc pas de souci
De 2 : Il peut restaurer tranquillos son Mac


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Dans istat menu / disque j'ai deux disque supplémentaire : 

Recovery HD et MobileBackups

Que ce sont c'est disque ?

PS : Recovery HD est indiqué non monté et MobileBackups a l'icône de Time Machine


----------



## lom2lyon (21 Juillet 2011)

Toximityx a dit:


> C'est normal, c'est pour que l'utilisateur lambda ne la supprime pas...
> 
> De 1 : Il ne la voit pas donc pas de souci
> De 2 : Il peut restaurer tranquillos son Mac



D'accord avec toi, mais je ne suis pas un utilisateur lambda ! (bah, je suis juste un consultant Apple certifié, pour OS X 10.6 et OS X 10.6 Server  )


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2011)

lom2lyon a dit:


> D'accord avec toi, mais je ne suis pas un utilisateur lambda ! (bah, je suis juste un consultant Apple certifié, pour OS X 10.6 et OS X 10.6 Server  )



Oui je sais, mais Apple ne fait pas 36 versions


----------



## sty (21 Juillet 2011)

On peut voir cette partition de récupération dans le rapport système de OS X Lion.
Sinon cette partition ne fait pas 1 ou 2 Go mais seulement 650Mo.


----------



## lom2lyon (21 Juillet 2011)

sty a dit:


> On peut voir cette partition de récupération dans le rapport système de OS X Lion.
> Sinon cette partition ne fait pas 1 ou 2 Go mais seulement 650Mo.



Nickel. Merci sty !

Effectivement, dans le rapport système, je vois bien cette partition qui fait également 650 Mo, et dont le contenu est de type "Apple_Boot" (alors que le contenu de Macintosh HD est de type "Apple_HFS").


----------



## petzouille (21 Juillet 2011)

Moi j'ai un prblèeme quand je bott avec cmd + alt ou cmd + r ! 

Dès que je le fais, j'arrive directe sur un verrouqui me demande un mot de passe mais pas celui de l'ordinateur... J'ai tout essayer, apple id , mot de passe de l'ordinateur, rien ne marche ! 

Quelqu'un a une idée ? Est-ce deja arrivée a quelqu'un ?


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2011)

petzouille a dit:


> Moi j'ai un prblèeme quand je bott avec cmd + alt ou cmd + r !
> 
> Dès que je le fais, j'arrive directe sur un verrouqui me demande un mot de passe mais pas celui de l'ordinateur... J'ai tout essayer, apple id , mot de passe de l'ordinateur, rien ne marche !
> 
> Quelqu'un a une idée ? Est-ce deja arrivée a quelqu'un ?


Cette image ?

Lion n'y est pour rien en ce cas&#8230;


----------



## petzouille (21 Juillet 2011)

oui c'est exactement ça !! sais tu comment résoudre le problème ?


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2011)

petzouille a dit:


> oui c'est exactement ça !! sais tu comment résoudre le problème ?


Oui Il faut amener ta machine dans un SAV


----------



## petzouille (21 Juillet 2011)

ah....et pourquoi ça ? c'est quoi le problème ?


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2011)

petzouille a dit:


> ah....et pourquoi ça ? c'est quoi le problème ?


C'est un problème interne à la machine et qui nécessite donc son démontage

Muni toi bien de la facture d'achat ceci dit


----------



## petzouille (21 Juillet 2011)

C'est un MBP 2008 donc SAV = pas les moyens, étant étudiant. Saurais-tu m'expliquer le problème si tu le connais ? Merci


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2011)

petzouille a dit:


> C'est un MBP 2008 donc SAV = pas les moyens, étant étudiant. Saurais-tu m'expliquer le problème si tu le connais ? Merci


Regarde tes MPs


----------



## petzouille (21 Juillet 2011)

Ok merci


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> Dans istat menu / disque j'ai deux disque supplémentaire :
> 
> Recovery HD et MobileBackups
> 
> ...



Petit up les amis


----------



## bompi (21 Juillet 2011)

Petit Up pour féliciter les autres d'avoir répondu ou pour avoir la réponse ?

Pour le Recovery HD, c'est la fameuse partition cachée permettant la restauration de Lion.
Pour MobileBackups, ça a l'air effectivement lié à Time Machine (je ne peux pas débrancher mon disque TM pour l'instant donc je vérifierai tout à l'heure) mais ce n'est pas un montage classique. Ça a un type de système de fichiers que je ne connaissais pas : _mtmfs_. Je vais fouiller un peu.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h16 ----------

Donc : on a un service (_daemon_) appelé _mtmd_ qui fait des instantanés de fichiers (_snapshots_) et qui utilise le système de fichiers virtuel _mtmfs_ (_Mobile Time Machine file system_) pour sauvegarder tout ça.

Bref, ça doit être lié d'une part à Time Machine mais aussi au système de gestion de versions de fichiers.


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

Merci bompi pour ta réponse.

J'avais constater dans mon moniteur le processus mtmd qui prenais pas mal de ressource après l'installation de Lion.

Depuis il s'est calmé.


----------



## jloo (21 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Pour MobileBackups, ça a l'air effectivement lié à Time Machine ...



C'est un "time Machine Local" qui permet l'utilisation de Time Machine sur un Mac sans connexion à son volume de sauvegarde (Disque dur externe usb/FW/réseau/TimeCapsule). Lorsque celui-ci est de nouveau connecté, il y a une synchronisation


----------



## supergrec (21 Juillet 2011)

@ jloo Merci pour l'info supplémentaire. 

Mais pourquoi une fois la syncro terminé le disque mobileBackups ne s'éjecte pas de lui même ?

Avant Lion je n'avait pas ce disque.


----------



## tomahawkcochise (24 Juillet 2011)

bonsoir,

tout est dans le titre...

je signale que je suis fâché tout rouge  car j'ai installé Lion sur une partition de disque dur externe *MAIS, sans me demander mon autorisation, je découvre par la suite que Lion a créé sa partition de recovery sur mon disque dur interne...!*

Depuis, j'ai reformaté la partition externe où j'avais installé Lion... mais lorsque je fais un redémarrage de ma machine en maintenant la touche ALT enfoncée, je vois que la partition de recovery est toujours présente!

je voudrais donc effacer une fois pour toute cette satanée partition de recovery créée par Lion à mon insu sur mon disque dur interne...

merci


----------



## moebius80 (24 Juillet 2011)

Réponse ici : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=346165


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2011)

Bien sûr, il est possible de supprimer cette partition en suivant ce tutoriel bien utile.

Cela peut s'avérer utile pour récupérer 650 Mo si le besoin s'en fait sentir, et un SSD peut s'avérer un support très étriqué.

Sinon, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt ! En effet, cette partition est l'un des seuls avantages réels de Mac OS Lion ! Ils ne sont pas nombreux ceux qui ont une réelle valeur ajoutée....

Car, il est bien pratique, facile et rapide de démarrer sur cette partition qui se charge quasiment immédiatement, pour par exemple, effectuer quelques opérations de maintenance de son disque, et ce, de manière simple, plus rapide et tout aussi efficace que le recours à un disque de démarrage externe (DVD ou clé USB).

Sachant que pour autant cela ne dispense pas d'avoir à portée de main un tel DVD ou une telle clé USB en cas de plantage sévère du disque dans son entier et dans ce cas ultime et grave, tenter de sauver ce qui pourra l'être.

Dernière remarque : Apple n'a pas installé de partition Recovery à l'insu de qui que ce soit, cela figure en clair dans les spécificités de Mac OS Lion.


----------



## tomahawkcochise (24 Juillet 2011)

merci pour les infos

en tapant la commande diskutil list dans le terminal, j'obtiens bien des informations sur mes disques :

je vois que Lion a bien créé sa partition de recovery sur le même disque dur externe où Lion était installé :

je vois qu'il a créé une partiton nommée Apple_Boot Recovery HD et qu'elle pèse 792.2 MB

mais je vois aussi que mon disque dur principal, qui est un ssd de 256 GO, est organisé comme ceci :

0 : GUID_partition_scheme ==> 251 GO
1 : EFI ==> 209.7 MB
2 : Apple_HFS Macintosh HD ==> 250.7 GB


a/ Pourquoi le ssd fait 251 GO au lieu de 256? 

b/ pourquoi ma machine a bien pu rebooter sur une partition de recovery Lion alors que les disques durs sur lesquels elle est censée être installée étaient éteints? : en fait j'ai éteint les disques durs au cours d'un redémarrage parce que je trouvais ça long... ce qui a dû se passer est que OSX a eu le temps de charger la partition de recovery avant que j'éteigne les disques durs, c'est la seule solution... _à moins qu'OSX Lion ait aussi écrit dans la partition EFI du ssd ???_ rassurez-moi, please, dîtes moi que non!

en tous cas, une chose est sûre et alarmante à mon goût, c'est qu'il m'est dorénavant impossible de booter sur le dvd original du commerce de snow leopard depuis que j'ai installé Lion sur une partition EXTERNE... et ça c'est bizarre et pas normal. 

merci bien


----------



## dmo95 (25 Juillet 2011)

Je constate également ce .MobileBackups dans mon système de fichier... Il grossi de jour en jour sachant que je ne peux pas effectuer de sauvegarde TM pour le moment vu que je suis en déplacement. 

De plus cela me prend 11.5 GB !! (sur mon petit SSD, je fais un peu la geule !)

Merci le Lion ! Je suis l'évolution de ce fil.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------

J'ai du nouveau pour le MobileBackups, il s'agirait effectivement d'une sauvegarde locale. 

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé pour désactiver la sauvegarde local et ainsi supprimer ce fameux disque .MobileBackups monté sur iStat :


```
sudo tmutil disablelocal
```

Source

enjOy !


----------



## jhardran (28 Juillet 2011)

bonjour,

quand je démarre soit en faisant juste "ALT" ou en faisant "CMD-R" le disque récupération n'apparaît pas

quand je vais dans informations systèmes, j'ai pourtant bien une partition de nom "disk0s3" capacité 650 MO et de contenu apple_boot

j'ai essayé en refaisant l'installation de Lion afin de récréer le disque de récupération mais l'installateur m'a dis que c'est impossible car j'ai installé bootcamp

merci pour votre aide


----------



## EMqA (28 Juillet 2011)

Je me pose une question au sujet de cette partition de récupération.
J'ai installé Lion sur mon macBook Unibody 2008 (alu), sur le disque dur d'origine de 250Go.
Hors, me sentant un peu à l'étroit, et ayant un peu marre jongler avec les disques externes, j'ai acheté un disque dur de 500 Go pour faire l'échange.
J'ai installé le nouveau DD dans un boitier et cloné (avec carbon copy cloner) le disque de mon mac sur le nouveau.
J'ai démarré mon mac en bootant sur le nouveau disque (branché en usb, pour l'instant). Le démarrage ne pose pas de problème mais dans le rapport système, le partition de sauvegarde semble ne pas avoir été clonée.
2 questions se posent.
Est-ce grave  de ne pas avoir cette partition une fois que j'aurais fait l'échange de disque ?
Si c'est une source potentielle de problème, commenta faire pour cloner la totalité du disque dur, y compris la partition cachée ?
Si certains ont des idées ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

Quand je démarre avec ALT enfoncé j'ai accès aux outils disque, sur la partition de récupération.
Je suppose (...) que si ton DDE est connecté, en démarrant ta bécane avec ALT enfoncé tu devrais y voir cette partition (sur les 2 Disques), à moins qu'elle n'ait pas été clonée


----------



## EMqA (28 Juillet 2011)

Ben justement sur mon DD d'origine, dans le rapport système, je vois la partition cachée de ce disque.
  Sur le DD cloné, dans ce même rapport système, je ne la vois pas, ce qui me fait dire qu'elle n'a pas été cloné (logique en fait, carbon copy cloner ne l'a pas vue non plus).


----------



## EMqA (28 Juillet 2011)

J'y pense, sous Snow Leopard, cette partition de secours n'existait pas et ça ne posait pas plus de problème que ça. Donc ce n'est surement pas un drame si je ne l'ai pas avec mon nouveau disque dur. C'est juste que je ne pourrai pas utiliser cette nouvelle possibilité de récupération qu'Apple à imaginé.


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2011)

Changement de titre du fil (pour un titre plus clair, j'espère) et fusions de fils... traitant de la partition de récupération/recovery HD... 
Postez donc ici, pour tout ce qui concerne cette partition...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2011)

petzouille a dit:


> Moi j'ai un prblèeme quand je bott avec cmd + alt ou cmd + r !
> 
> Dès que je le fais, j'arrive directe sur un verrouqui me demande un mot de passe mais pas celui de l'ordinateur... J'ai tout essayer, apple id , mot de passe de l'ordinateur, rien ne marche !
> 
> Quelqu'un a une idée ? Est-ce deja arrivée a quelqu'un ?



C'est que sur ta machine, est probablement activé le mot de passe du programme interne.

Ce mot de passe doit être saisi clavier QWERTY, ce qui explique que le mot de passe saisi normalement clavier AZERTY ne fonctionne pas.

Sans ce mot de passe, il n'est possible de démarrer que sur le disque interne.

Il y a bien sûr des solutions dont la plus convenable est le retour SAV Apple.


----------



## gibet_b (29 Juillet 2011)

Moi, ce qui m'interroge, c'est que cette partition semble être la seule solution de restauration des nouveaux macs... Ce qui veut dire que, en cas de panne de disque hors garantie, on est bon pour payer la main d'oeuvre d'un centre de maintenance Apple pour changer son disque ou alors il faudra acheter la clé USB. Vous allez me dire, on peut faire un CD de Lion aussi (ce que j'ai fait)... mais c'était pas franchement prévu exprès par Apple. Aussi il est possible que ce ne soit plus possible dans les prochaines versions de Mac OS.

Je veux bien que cette partition soit pratique, mais ils auraient pu prévoir d'origine de quoi faire une disque de restauration, comme sous... windows.

Je ne crie pas au loup, mais j'ai une impression de transition vers le dématérialisé mal fichue, pas finie. Après, je ne vais pas arrêter d'utiliser des Macs pour ça et crier au scandale.


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2011)

Note que Apple n'est pas le premier à faire de la sorte. J'ai acheté un petit Sony VAIO en début d'année, qui vient sans lecteur DVD et... sans DVD, sans clef USB mais avec une partition de restauration de Windows (et aussi du micro-système Linux permettant un démarrage rapide).
Même chose, quoi. Ayant tout viré j'ai quand même commandé un DVD au cas où 

Bref, Apple n'est pas le premier et je pense, surtout, pas le dernier à faire ainsi. Reste maintenant à éclaircir/améliorer les modalités d'obtention ou de fabrication d'une entité de remplacement (DVD, clef USB), pour répondre au problème que tu évoques.

Il ne m'étonnerait pas que, d'ici peu, des logiciels comme SuperDuper! ou CCC proposent de tout cloner [la partition système ET la partition de restauration] d'une manière simple. Pour éviter d'user du Terminal.


----------



## MarcouMac (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis passé de Snow Léopard à Lion par le téléchargement sur l'APP STORE.
Après installation et redémarrage je ne trouve pas le fichier de linstallation dans mes applications. (je voulais en faire une copie sur DVD) Si j'ai bien lu les forums c'est pas étonnant il serait effacé au premier redémarrage. Ma question est : je voudrais faire une installation clean ce qui je pense na pas été le cas lors de ce passage de SL à LION. Est il possible de le faire à partir de cette fameuse partition cachée Recovery HD et dans l'affirmative merci de me donner la procédure à suivre étant débutant sur APPLE.
Davance merci.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (29 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Note que Apple n'est pas le premier à faire de la sorte. J'ai acheté un petit Sony VAIO en début d'année, qui vient sans lecteur DVD et... sans DVD, sans clef USB mais avec une partition de restauration de Windows (et aussi du micro-système Linux permettant un démarrage rapide).
> Même chose, quoi. .



non, pas tout à fait, avec Windows, on n'a pas à faire de connexion web et d'obligation de télécharger l'OS, la partition de sauvegarde est une vraie sauvegarde complète du système...

et il est en général indiqué (et conseillé) à la 1ere utilisation du PC, de faire un DVD de restauration... 

nuance...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juillet 2011)

Quel intérêt de virer les disques d'installation si c'est pour que l'utilisateur en fasse ?


----------



## chupa chups (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, voila j ai acheté le nouveau Mac mini i5 et un ssd crucial m4 et le superdrive Apple
Ma question est comment installer lion sur mon ssd une fois mis dans le Mac mini ? car Apple ne fourni plus de DVD du système 
Dois je acheter lion en plus et le graver sur un DVD ?
Un clone du disque d origine tiendrait il sur un DVD ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2011)

Tu peux essayer de connecter le disque SSD au Mac Mini pour cloner dessus le disque interne. Il existe des câblages pour faire ça (je viens de chercher et j'en ai vu un à 29 &#8364; [plus cher que Lion, en définitive :rateau: ])


----------



## chupa chups (31 Juillet 2011)

Merci bompi, je possède un disque dur externe 3,5 pouces autrement, si j installe le ssd dans le mac mini et que je mets le clone sur le dd externe et que je boot en maintenant au démarage la touche (alt ou c je sais plus)sur le dd externe ce serait bon ?


----------



## hutte (1 Août 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est un problème interne à la machine et qui nécessite donc son démontage
> 
> Muni toi bien de la facture d'achat ceci dit


pour Dos Jones

Salut,

J'ai aussi ce cadenas, légèrement différent sur Lion. impossible de  faire une installation propre de Lion par conséquent. Le système ne  démarre pas sur le DVD non plus.

Tout fonctionne normalement pourtant.

Tu pourrais être plus précis sur le type de panne s'il te plaît? merci beaucoup.


A+


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2011)

chupa chups a dit:


> Merci bompi, je possède un disque dur externe 3,5 pouces autrement, si j installe le ssd dans le mac mini et que je mets le clone sur le dd externe et que je boot en maintenant au démarage la touche (alt ou c je sais plus)sur le dd externe ce serait bon ?


Normalement, ça devrait fonctionner. Pour voir tous les volumes desquels on peut démarrer, c'est la touche ALT.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2011)

hutte a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai aussi ce cadenas, légèrement différent sur Lion. impossible de  faire une installation propre de Lion par conséquent. Le système ne  démarre pas sur le DVD non plus.
> 
> ...


Ce n'est pas une panne mais une protection ! Si c'est toi qui l'a mise il faut t'en rappeler le MDP

C'est une machine d'occasion ?


----------



## hutte (1 Août 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une panne mais une protection ! Si c'est toi qui l'a mise il faut t'en rappeler le MDP&#8230;
> 
> C'est une machine d'occasion ?



C'est une machine neuve achetée légalement (cool), fraichement débarqué de l'autre monde, j'ai mis moi même ce MdP puis j'ai tout oublié.

J'ai eu un peu peur en te lisant, mais bon, c'est réglé. Entretemps ça m'est revenu ... J'ai retrouvé le MdP. 

Par contre, et là je n'y suis pour rien, depuis quelques jours le Finder n'affiche plus sous forme de liste ni de cover-flow (fenêtre vide) accompagné de blocages des fenêtres (boutons grisés, obligé de forcer la fermeture) et seulement sur mon compte (admin), les autres comptes ne sont pas concernés.

Une idée???

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour ta réactivité. 

Bon courage./.

iMac 27" - i3 - OS X Lion (clean install)


----------



## Garfield-fr (5 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu un soucis avec mon disque dur et je l'ai reformatté avant de ramener mon backup de ma TimeCapsule. Par contre, après le restaure, je me suis aperçu que la partition "Recovery HD" n'existe plus (normal car formatage du disque).

Est-il possible de la réinstaller cette partition ?

Merci d'avance

Bertrand


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2011)

Peut-être en réinstallant le système ? [je n'ai pas essayé pour l'instant de réinstaller Lion sur Lion mais ça pourrait marcher].


----------



## Le docteur (5 Août 2011)

[mode curieux comme une pie]Dis, Bompi, t'as mis quoi sur ton Vayo, à la place du ZardoZ ?[/mode curieux comme une pie]


----------



## bompi (5 Août 2011)

j'ai mis Ubuntu. J'ai essayé plus d'une dizaine de distributions différentes basées toutes sur Debian/Ubuntu et, en définitive, seule la 9.10 a pu marcher quasiment correctement.

F*ck SONY !! 

PS : le pire est que je suis certain que ces idiots ont des pilotes, non publiés, pour leur carte-mère un peu spéciale (avec le chipset graphique GMA500 à la noix), puisque le mode "démarrage rapide" est un démarrage sous Linux. C'est ballot... et frustrant.


----------



## bouhh69 (11 Août 2011)

bonjour,
je vous explique mes petit soucis.
j'utilise une partition bootcamp quand j&#8217;étais sous snow leopard.
j'ai fait une mise à jour vers Lion.
tout fonctionne bien sauf que je n'ai pas de partition de recovery comme cela devrais être le cas pour lion. (impossible d'utilisé l'utilitaire de création de clé usb de recovery)
et je ne vois pas la partiton dans l'utilitaire de disque ( normalement elle est caché et on devrait la voir dans l'utilitaire de disque il me semble)
de plus quand je lance bootcamp il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas de partition bootcamp, alors quelle y est bien.
du coup je ne peut pas mettre les outils bootcamp à jour pour mon windows.

je ne sais pas si c'est bien clair.

Merci par avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2011)

bouhh69 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je vous explique mes petit soucis.
> j'utilise une partition bootcamp quand jétais sous snow leopard.
> j'ai fait une mise à jour vers Lion.
> ...


Plutôt que de rouvrir, encore, un nouveau fil...
Il faudrait poster dans ceux existants...
On y va...


----------



## bouhh69 (11 Août 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Plutôt que de rouvrir, encore, un nouveau fil...
> Il faudrait poster dans ceux existants...
> On y va...



oui je veux bien, mais le prob c'est que quand on regarde le poste ca donne pas trop envie car ca part d'une bonne intension mais apres ca derrive completement et pour suivre le probleme c'est un peut compliqué.
Merci quand même je vais voir si j'arrive a trouver mon probleme.


----------



## tirhum (11 Août 2011)

Plus les sujets se multiplient : plus les réponses (possibles) se dispersent; c'est pas plus compliqué que ça... 
Après je sais qu'un fil "général" peut être un peu indigeste et fastidieux à lire, mais ça permet de concentrer les questions et donc... les réponses...


----------



## big41 (12 Août 2011)

dmo95 a dit:


> Je constate également ce .MobileBackups dans mon système de fichier... Il grossi de jour en jour sachant que je ne peux pas effectuer de sauvegarde TM pour le moment vu que je suis en déplacement.
> 
> De plus cela me prend 11.5 GB !! (sur mon petit SSD, je fais un peu la geule !)
> 
> ...



Y'a plus simple, suffit juste de désactivé TM via les préférences systèmes, et tu le réactive quand tu es chez toi près de ton DDE de sauvegarde.
Et quand tu désactive TM, toutes les sauvegardes locales sont effacées, par contre tu ne récupère pas tout de suite le volume libéré, ouais je sais c'est pas très simple.
On en parle plus en détail ici http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/time-machine-lion-789142.html


----------



## wontolla (14 Octobre 2011)

Garfield-fr a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai eu un soucis avec mon disque dur et je l'ai reformatté avant de ramener mon backup de ma TimeCapsule. Par contre, après le restaure, je me suis aperçu que la partition "Recovery HD" n'existe plus (normal car formatage du disque).
> 
> ...



Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un problème non pas identique mais analogue sur mon Imac 27".
J'ai installé Lion à sa sortie, tout s'est bien passé.
Quelques jours plus tard, j'ai lancé l'installation de Xcode (selon mes souvenirs) et tout s'est planté.
J'ai rebooté et je suis arrivé en mode restauration.
J'ai paniqué et j'ai relancé un backup depuis ma Time Caspsule.
Hélas, là, tout à foiré.
Les autorisations, même réparées, étaient foireuses, même mes identifiants Apple n'étaient plus reconnus ni accepté.
Les solutions du SAV Apple ont été inopérantes.
Heureusement, j'ai un back-up hebdomadaire sur un disque FW800 avec CCcloner.
J'ai donc recloné ma machine à partir du clone !

Tout était OK (semble-t-il); j'ai effacé la Time Capsule et suis reparti à zéro; je n'avais perdu *que* une semaine de travail.

"Semble-t-il" parce que je me rends compte que j'ai perdu la partition de récupération (j'ai rendu toutes les partitions visibles avec la commande adéquate du terminal pour Utilitaire de disque).

L'Assistant disque de récupération de Apple est inopérant, faute de cette partition.

L'un de vous peut-il m'éclairer pour (re)créer cette partition... sans perdre mes données ?

Merci.

(NB: je suis actuellement en 10.7.2)


----------



## Selune (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir

Je voudrais réinstaller le système (Lion 10.7.2). Mais, lorsque je boot sur la partition Recovery (avec cmd-R), je n'arrive pas au bout de la procédure de "téléchargement des modules complémentaires". Il m'indique un temps restant décroissant, jusqu'à "moins d'une minute", puis le temps restant devient croissant ! Comportement très étrange...
Avez-vous déjà vu ça ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Décembre 2011)

Oui, j'ai vu ça quand j'ai voulu installer Lion sur un disque externe multipartitionné

= au lieu de me dire de reformater mon DDE en une partition, le téléchargement a traîné jusqu'à s'interrompre, plusieurs fois de suite.



Après, ça fait peut-être aussi la même chose quand le format du Mac n'est plus Mac OS étendu journalisé

= Lion exige du journalisé pour s'installer.



Sinon, l'erreur _Impossible de télécharger les composants supplémentaires nécessaires à l'installation_ est habituellement corrigée par un nouveau téléchargement.


----------



## babyboy6492 (3 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai actuellement un petit problème avec ma partition de restauration: en efffet, au démarrage lorsque j'appuie sur ALT, elle n'est plus disponible et pourtant elle existe puisque j'arrive à la voir lorsque je suis sur la partition BootCamp (ce qui me parait anormal au passage).

Avez-vous une idée du pourquoi du comment et la manip à faire pour retrouver cette partition?

Merci.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Alt ne fonctionne pas avec FileVault : on passe alors par Cmd+R.

Et Recovery HD n'est pas accessible tant que la protection par mot de passe du programme interne est activée.


----------



## hercule25 (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

je ne sais pas si mon msg est au meilleur endroit mais je n'ai pas trouvé mieux comme emplacement. Hier, j'ai voulu installer lion sur mon MBP mais après redemarrage de l'ordi, j'ai eu un msg comme quoi lion n'avait pu être installé et que je devais aller voir sur le lien www.apple/fr/support/no-recovery. En allant sur ce lien, je me suis dit que l'erreur venait peut-être du fait que j'ai une partition bootcamp sur mon ordi. Que dois-je faire dans ce cas?

Merci d'avance


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Ton lien ne me mène nulle part.

Celui-ci t'aidera peut-être = http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3926?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## hercule25 (5 Février 2012)

Le lien que j'ai reçu est le suivant : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4649?viewlocale=null&locale=null mais il me renvoie un page impossible à ouvrir aujourd'hui. 

Sinon je voulais savoir si avoir une session bootcamp pouvait poser des problèmes lors de l'installation de lion


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Février 2012)

Ton lien me donne : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4649?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR = 





> OS X Lion : « Certaines fonctionnalités de Mac OS X Lion ne sont pas prises en charge pour le disque (nom de volume) » saffiche au cours de linstallation
> Résumé
> Au cours de linstallation, OS X Lion peut afficher le message :
> 
> ...


----------



## hercule25 (5 Février 2012)

Oui, c'est ça. est-ce que  je comprends bien en disant que je dois supprimer ma partition bootcamp avant d'installer lion?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Février 2012)

C'est tout à fait ça,

en sauvegardant d'abord la partition Bootcamp avec un logiciel ad hoc (Winclone, ), 
ou ses données avec Time Machine (TM restaure les données une fois la partition recréée proprement, mais pas la partition).


----------



## hercule25 (7 Février 2012)

Je sauvegarde régulièrement via timemachine sur un disque dur externe. Est-ce que ma partition bootcamp est aussi sauvegardée?


----------



## nifex (7 Février 2012)

hercule25 a dit:


> Je sauvegarde régulièrement via timemachine sur un disque dur externe. Est-ce que ma partition bootcamp est aussi sauvegardée?



Non


----------



## basdubourg (7 Février 2012)

petzouille a dit:


> oui c'est exactement ça !! sais tu comment résoudre le problème ?


Avec mes excuses !
j'ai le même problème, un verrou qui me réclame un mot de passe , que je ne connais pas .
peux tu m'expliquer la marche a suivre ? est tu retourner  chez apple ou tu as trouver une autre manip merci d'avance ...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Février 2012)

basdubourg a dit:


> Avec mes excuses !
> j'ai le même problème, un verrou qui me réclame un mot de passe , que je ne connais pas .
> peux tu m'expliquer la marche a suivre ? est tu retourner  chez apple ou tu as trouver une autre manip merci d'avance ...


Comme dit à la suite du message ce genre de protection nécessite une intervention sur la machine par un centre SAV agréé Apple&#8230;

Se munir de la facture d'achat en bonnet difforme&#8230;

Le plus simple étant de contacter l'ancien propriétaire qui a mis en place cette protection&#8230;


----------



## hercule25 (7 Février 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Non



Mais alors, comment faire pour ne pas perdre mes données sur ma partition?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Février 2012)

hercule25 a dit:


> Mais alors, comment faire pour ne pas perdre mes données sur ma partition?


Voir avec Winclone&#8230;


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Février 2012)

hercule25 a dit:


> Je sauvegarde régulièrement via timemachine sur un disque dur externe. Est-ce que ma partition bootcamp est aussi sauvegardée?


Le contenu de ta partition Bootcamp est sauvegardé si la partition est en NTFS et si tu as installé un logiciel type Paragon,
mais tu ne peux pas restaurer la partition : tu ne peux que restaurer les données sur une partition Mac OS étendu journalisé (format incompatible avec Windows).

Sinon, tu dois passer par un logiciel spécifique, comme Winclone.

_Edit : toasted&#8230;_


----------



## hercule25 (8 Février 2012)

J'ai télécharger winclone mais lorsque je veux lancer l'installation, j'ai un msg d'erreur : Impossible  d'ouvrir les images disques suivantes. Raison : non reconnu

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Février 2012)

Peut-être mettre à la Corbeille ce que tu as téléchargé, 

et passer par ce lien pour charger une autre version : http://bubba.org/winclone/





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------

Une nouvelle intéressante :

CarbonCopyCloner 3.4.4 permet de sauvegarder la partition Recovery HD.
On passe par son menu _Fenêtre > Disk Center > Recovery HD_.
Le chemin de la sauvegarde est _/Library/Application Support/com.bombich.ccc/Recovery HD.dmg_.
On peut ensuite restaurer Recovery HD ou sur son disque interne (quand la partition d'origine est malade), ou sur une partition externe de 1 Go.

Il permet aussi de cloner l'installeur de Lion (qui serait présent dans le dossier /_Applications_, après un achat sur l'App Store) sur une partition externe.


----------



## hercule25 (8 Février 2012)

Ok merci, j'ai su télécharger et installer mais en voulant copier la partition, la barre de chargement dans winclone est bleue complète mais ça ne bouge plus. C'est normal que ça prenne autant de temps?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (8 Février 2012)

hercule25 a dit:


> C'est normal que ça prenne autant de temps?


Attends un peu, 
et si ça dure trop longtemps, ouvre un nouveau sujet : ici, on parle de Recovery HD .


----------



## hercule25 (8 Février 2012)

OK ça va. J'ai maintenant un fichier .winclone. Je peux maintenant supprimer ma partition bootcamp et la réinstaller après installation de lion? je ne perdrai pas mes données?


----------



## maxramass (30 Avril 2012)

Bien le bonjour, 
J'ai épluché tout le forum dont les 5 pages de ce sujet, je ne trouve pas ma solution.

Toutefois ces deux posts évoquent un problème commun au mien :
*perte de la partition* Recovery HD :


Garfield-fr a dit:


> J'ai reformatté  après le restaure  la partition "Recovery HD" n'existe plus (normal car formatage du disque).





wontolla a dit:


> J'ai recloné ma machine  j'ai perdu la partition de récupération (j'ai rendu toutes les partitions visibles avec la commande adéquate du terminal pour Utilitaire de disque).




Je fait appel vous car mon problème ne me semble pas insurmontable et que vous êtes d'habitude de bon conseil  

L'historique en bref :
 J'ai acheté un iMac (osX Lion) reconditionné il y a 6 mois. 
J'ai installé mes programmes et fait un clone avec CarbonCopyCloner. 
 Ce WE j'ai bidouillé les fichiers systèmes du Mac et PAF  il n'a plus voulu démarrer,
j'ai fait cmd R pour re-installer osX lion
Après les 2h de téléchargement on m'a débranché le cable internet par mégarde
 j'ai eu l'impatience de tout recommencer : 
j'ai utilisé l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai copié l'image disque Recovery HD sur Macintosh HD (sans aucune idée de ce que je faisais :rateau: et un peu désespéré  )

Problème :
 l'iMac de démarre plus, je peux accéder à Cmd R
 Mais Recovery HD à disparu et Macintosh HD à été renommé Base System.
 Mon disque dur (de 500Go renomé Base System) est verrouillé
 Ainsi, je n'ai plus de partition accessible sur laquelle installer Lion (comme j'avais fait au tout début pendant 2h).

:hein: Je suis coincé !
Y'a-t-il quelque chose à faire ou c'est direction SAV ?


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Avril 2012)

maxramass a dit:


> Bien le bonjour,
> J'ai épluché tout le forum dont les 5 pages de ce sujet, je ne trouve pas ma solution.
> 
> Toutefois ces deux posts évoquent un problème commun au mien :
> ...


Et il démarre sur le clone ?


----------



## maxramass (30 Avril 2012)

Merci pour la réaction rapide  !
J'ai récupéré le clone aujourd'hui à mon appart, mais l'iMAc est chez mes parents, je testerai le WE prochain. 

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est mon disque dur interne de 500Go verrouillé.
J'essayerai ce WE de copier le clone dessus mais ça risque d'être impossible car il est verrouillé. 

Il faudrait dans un premier temps déverrouiller le disque voir même remettre l'iMac dans sa config d'origine (Macintosh HD + Recovery HD).
Comment m'y prendre si j'arrive à démarrer sur mon clone ?


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Avril 2012)

maxramass a dit:


> Merci pour la réaction rapide  !
> J'ai récupéré le clone aujourd'hui à mon appart, mais l'iMAc est chez mes parents, je testerai le WE prochain.
> 
> Ce qui m'inquiète c'est mon disque dur interne de 500Go verrouillé.
> ...


Du tout ! Il te faudra démarrer sur le clone, effacer l'interne complètement puis re-cloner vers l'interne


----------



## maxramass (30 Avril 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> effacer l'interne complètement puis re-cloner vers l'interne



OK, merci ça sonne bien 
Deux questions cependant :
 Formater le DD interne (en passant outre le verrouillage) se fait-il par l'utilitaire de disque ou CarbonCopyCloner ?
 Une fois cloné vers l'interne, mon dd n'aura plus de partition Recovery HD, puis-je éviter ça ? 

Je me trouverai alors exactement dans la situation des deux personnes citées précédemment :


Garfield-fr a dit:


> Par contre, après le restaure, je me suis aperçu que la partition "Recovery HD" n'existe plus





wontolla a dit:


> L'Assistant disque de récupération de Apple est inopérant, faute de cette partition.


----------



## Le docteur (30 Avril 2012)

-Tu formate depuis le clone avec utilitaire disque. -Pense à sauvegarder les données que tu as ajoutée entre deux (pose toi les questions : ai-je tous : mes événements calendrier, mes mails, mes contacts, mes base de données, mes documents, vidéos et musique, mes sites internet le cas échéant). 
- Recopie tes documents etc mais ne remplace rien avant d'avoir verifié si rien n'était corrompu (ex des bases de données, y compris celle d'iPhoto)
- à la limite recopie ta maison sur un coin du disque si tu as de la place ou sur un externe pour faire ça à tête reposée 
- normalement les dernières versions de CCC demandent de recopier le recovery.


----------



## maxramass (30 Avril 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> -Tu formate depuis le clone avec utilitaire disque. -Pense à sauvegarder les données que tu as ajoutée entre deux (pose toi les questions : ai-je tous : mes événements calendrier, mes mails, mes contacts, mes base de données, mes documents, vidéos et musique, mes sites internet le cas échéant).
> - Recopie tes documents etc mais ne remplace rien avant d'avoir verifié si rien n'était corrompu (ex des bases de données, y compris celle d'iPhoto)
> - à la limite recopie ta maison sur un coin du disque si tu as de la place ou sur un externe pour faire ça à tête reposée
> - normalement les dernières versions de CCC demandent de recopier le recovery.



 OK merci beaucoup pour ces infos !
J'en déduit donc que l'utilitaire de disque pourra passer outre le verrouillage de mon DD interne.
Je ferai un essai vendredi et vous tiendrai au courant.

Bonne journeé


----------



## Le docteur (30 Avril 2012)

Ca Dos Jones l'avait déjà dit... Je ne vois non plus ou pourrait être le problème.
Au pire (ou au mieux, d'ailleurs) tu refais les partitions en mettant une seule partition et en lui redonnant le même nom que l'ancienne.

Tu l'as fait il y a combien de temps ton clone ?


----------



## maxramass (1 Mai 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca Dos Jones l'avait déjà dit... Je ne vois non plus ou pourrait être le problème.
> Au pire (ou au mieux, d'ailleurs) tu refais les partitions en mettant une seule partition et en lui redonnant le même nom que l'ancienne.
> 
> Tu l'as fait il y a combien de temps ton clone ?



J'ai un time machine
un .dmg fait avec CarbonCopyCloner
un .sparseimage fait avec SuperDuper

Ils datent de novembre.


----------



## HELP (11 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir

Débutante j ai un Mac pro et ai demandé à l apple store de m installer le nouveau systeme. Pour cela ils m ont dit de sauvegarder mon ordi Est ce qu il y a une manip spéciale à faire 
J ai plein de dossiers, de photos enfin comme tout le monde! Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Le docteur (11 Mai 2012)

Il te font payer la réinstallation ?

Le plus simple (et le plus exploitable par la suite) si tu disposes d'un disque dur externe, serait de faire un clone de ton système (avec Carbon Copy Cloner, par exemple. Ne te creuse pas trop la tête : les choix par défaut sont les bons. Il faut juste bien faire attention à choisir le bon disque source (le tien) et le bon disque cible (l'externe préalablement formaté).

Tu peux aussi (c'est peut-être plus simple) utiliser un disque Time Machine. Tu branche un disque vide, tu lance Time Machine et tu lui dit que tu choisis ce disque (en général il va te le demander lui-même au branchement).

Je réalise qu'apparemment ils veulent juste que tu aies un filet de sécurité. C'est effectivement essentiel.


----------



## HELP (12 Mai 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il te font payer la réinstallation ?
> 
> Le plus simple (et le plus exploitable par la suite) si tu disposes d'un disque dur externe, serait de faire un clone de ton système (avec Carbon Copy Cloner, par exemple. Ne te creuse pas trop la tête : les choix par défaut sont les bons. Il faut juste bien faire attention à choisir le bon disque source (le tien) et le bon disque cible (l'externe préalablement formaté).
> 
> ...


Merci pour votre rapide réponse. Non je ne paie pas le service à l'Apple store mais je dois acheter le Lion 25&#8364;!!!
Je n ai pas le "clone "sur mon mac book pro , seulement time machine Est ce que ça va TOUT me sauvegarder ou uniquement le système?
Merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (12 Mai 2012)

HELP a dit:


> time machine Est ce que ça va TOUT me sauvegarder ou uniquement le système?


TOUT, 

sauf si vous avez fait des exclusions dans les Options des Préférences Système de Time Machine, bien sûr.


Et vous pouvez vous en assurer en passant par le menu _Entrer dans Time Machine_.


----------



## maxramass (13 Mai 2012)

maxramass a dit:


> Bien le bonjour,
> J'ai épluché tout le forum dont les 5 pages de ce sujet, je ne trouve pas ma solution.
> 
> Toutefois ces deux posts évoquent un problème commun au mien :
> ...




Bonjour, j'ai résolu mon souci grâce à vous.
Démarrer sur mon clone n' a pas fonctionné, pour une raison que j'ignore il ne voyait pas le disque dur, en revanche mon iMac voyait le vieux time machine fait il ya 6 mois (sur un autre disque dur externe).
Booter sur DD externe m'a permis de :
 formater macintosh HD (qui était vérouillé) grâce à l'utilitaire de disque,
 restaurer mon time machine dessus.

Simple et rapide.
Merci Dos Jones et Le Docteur


----------



## Keysertom (29 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'aiune petite question. J'ai acheté un iMac 2011 la rentrée derniere donc avec Lion dejà installe mais j'ai aussi un macbook Black last edition fin 2008 et j'aimerais y mettre lion. Est -ce que je peux creer une clé usb lion a partir de la version que j'ai sur mon iMac et installer celle-ci sur mon macbook sans devoir repayer 25 euros??

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2012)

Keysertom a dit:


> J'ai une petite question. J'ai acheté un iMac 2011 la rentrée derniere donc avec Lion dejà installe mais j'ai aussi *un macbook Black last edition fin 2008 *et j'aimerais y mettre lion. Est -ce que je peux creer une clé usb lion a partir de la version que j'ai sur mon iMac et installer celle-ci sur mon macbook sans devoir repayer 25 euros??



Bonjour,

Si le *MackBook Black* n'est pas doté du processeur Intel Core 2 Duo, c'est pas faisable


----------



## Keysertom (29 Juin 2012)

Si, Macbook Black intel core 2 duo, 2,4 GHZ, 4GO Ram et 250 Go de dd!! et par la meme ocassion est ce que ca va ramer?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2012)

Keysertom a dit:


> Si, Macbook Black intel core 2 duo, 2,4 GHZ, 4GO Ram et 250 Go de dd!! et par la meme ocassion est ce que ca va ramer?



Pour faire court ... ta machine tourne avec quel OS actuellement ?

Si cool = j'ai pas bien saisi  ta machine est bien dotée du Intel Core 2 Duo ?


----------



## Keysertom (29 Juin 2012)

LOL!

Je la refait alors. J'ai acheté un iMac 2011 en septembre dernier avec dessus déjà LION installer donc pas de CD/clé usb. Je trouve LION TOP.
J'ai aussi un macbook Black intel core 2 duo, 2,4GHZ avec 4Go de Ram (indiqué dans ma signature d'ailleurs) sous snow léopard. J'aimerais passer ce macbook noir sous LION mais ca me gave d'acheter celui-ci sur le mac appstore. 

J'aimerais donc savoir si c'est possible de creer une clé usb LION depuis mon Imac et d'installer LION sur ce fameux macbook qui tourne encore tres tres bien. Et si c'est conseillé (peur que ca ram)?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2012)

Je peux te donner ce lien : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/236102/lion-diskmaker-a-nouveau-compatible-avec-les-cles-4-go 
Faut voir si depuis l'App Store en partant de ton (J'ai aussi un macbook Black intel core 2 duo, 2,4GHZ avec 4Go de Ram (indiqué dans ma signature d'ailleurs)* sous snow léopard*) tu peux le faire, sans devoir payer Lion ...

Si tu veux éviter que ça rame, avec 4 Go de Ram, faut en rester à 6 applications légères ouvertes en même temps (Safari, chaque fenêtre = une application)


----------



## Felix63 (20 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me raccroche à ce fil car j'ai pas trouvé plus proche de mon cas 
J'ai en fait 2 questions ...
1- je viens d'acheter un MBP avec Lion déjà installé. Par précaution, je voudrais avoir une solution type DVD bootable, mais j'ai cru comprendre qu'Apple met à dispostion une clé bootable sur l'Apple Store... vais-je être obligé de repayer une seconde fois ?
ou bien l'utilitaire cité au-dessus (Lion DiskMaker) est-il utilisable ?

2- Je viens de passer 15 jours de galère pour migrer mon MacMini sous Tiger sur mon nouveau MBP et j'ai juré de ne jamais avoir plus d'une version de retard ;-)
Or, ma femme a un MacBook blanc (2,2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo et 2Go de mémoire) sous Léopard. Ma fille (qui vient de passer sous Lion) me prête son DVD de SL pour que je fasse une mise à niveau en SL, mais après, j'envisage de le passer en Lion (avant l'arrivée de Mountain Lion...)
Vais-je pouvoir le faire avec la solution 1 ?

J'aimerais rajouter que j'ai une ligne ADSL pourrie et que la nouvelle logique _Mac-connect_ d'Apple me met les plombs

Merci pour vos avis


----------



## lyon3 (22 Juillet 2012)

1 Oui 2 Attend la sortie de ML mercredi, télécharge ML une fois, crée une clé bootable et met à jour tous tes macs depuis elle peu importe la version de leur OS (attention : clean install donc sauvegarde bien tout)


----------



## Felix63 (23 Juillet 2012)

lyon3 a dit:


> 1 Oui


*Oui*, je vais devoir repayer ?
ou *Oui*, je peux utiliser LionDiskMaker ?
Dans le 1er cas, je trouve ça un peu gonflé de la part d'Apple...
Dans le 2ème cas, sur la page qui parle de LionDiskMaker, il est dit :


> Cet utilitaire exploite le fichier d'installation du système téléchargé via le Mac App Store


De quel fichier parle-t-on là ?
Si c'est _RecoveryDiskAssistant.dmg_ que j'ai téléchargé hier, il ne fait qu'1,1Mo, alors que je lis partout qu'il s'agirait d'un énorme fichier que je ne risque pas de pouvoir récupérer avec mon ADSL pourri !
C'est quand même dingue cette histoire de truc bootable. J'ai jamais vu une assistance Apple aussi opaque et un buzz aussi important au point que l'on finit par ne plus savoir ce qui faut faire :mouais:
Quand à télécharger la 1ère version de ML, je suis pas chaud... déjà que Lion rame un max sur mon MBP, j'imagine la réaction de ma femme si je lui installe ML sur son MacBook avec 2Go de mémoire 

Sinon, l'installation de SL s'est bien passée (17 heures quand même de mise à jour...), mais depuis, SL me balance parfois des messages comme quoi j'aurais pas éjecté un volume correctement ou que la sauvegarde TM ne se serait pas terminée correctement !
Les relations de couple sont un peu tendues, là ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2012)

Ils parlent de ce fichier, qui est dans les achats sur l'App Store, qu'on désactive en premier, ensuite on va le réactiver depuis son Compte, mise à niveau des achats. Avec pour résultat : Lion à télécharger qu'on pourra graver avec LionDiskMaker :> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/236102/lion-diskmaker-a-nouveau-compatible-avec-les-cles-4-go







On peut également voir cette méthode ... http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/lion-et-ses-bugs-sur-mon-macbook-blanc-1156662.html#post12036982


----------



## Felix63 (23 Juillet 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ils parlent de *ce* fichier, qui est dans les achats sur l'App Store, qu'on *désactive* en premier, ensuite on va le *réactiver* depuis son Compte, mise à niveau des achats. Avec pour résultat : Lion à télécharger qu'on pourra graver avec LionDiskMaker :>


Bon, on est lundi... et puis, pour moi, MAS, je connais pas :rose:
Alors, si tu as le temps, si tu veux bien p) faire dans le pédago et me préciser les manips, parce que là, j'ai rien compris 



> On peut également voir cette méthode ... http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/lion-et-ses-bugs-sur-mon-macbook-blanc-1156662.html#post12036982


Merci 
Je vais suivre le retour d'expérience, mais je sens déjà que le MacBook blanc... il va rester sous SL


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2012)

Felix63 a dit:


> Bon, on est lundi... et puis, pour moi, MAS, je connais pas :rose:
> Alors, si tu as le temps, si tu veux bien p) faire dans le pédago et me préciser les manips, parce que là, j'ai rien compris



Ben le mieux c'est d'aller poser ta question sur l'autre fil ... edd72 saura mieux te répondre.
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/lion-et-ses-bugs-sur-mon-macbook-blanc-1156662.html#post12036982


----------



## Felix63 (23 Juillet 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> Ben le mieux c'est d'aller poser ta question sur l'autre fil ...


L'autre fil ne répond (éventuellement) qu'à ma 2ème question et c'est surtout la 1ère qui m'intéresse tout de suite 
Désolé de t'avoir froissé, je n'insiste pas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2012)

Felix63 a dit:


> L'autre fil ne répond (éventuellement) qu'à ma 2ème question et c'est surtout la 1ère qui m'intéresse tout de suite
> Désolé de t'avoir froissé, je n'insiste pas



Qui a dit que tu m'aurai froissé ? 
Pour moi, c'est edd72 qui connait le sujet, un point c'est tout 

*Tout de suite,* c'est quand quelqu'un sait y répondre, même si ça urge  

Peut-être qu'une relecture de mes réponses serait utile


----------



## lyon3 (23 Juillet 2012)

Bon, je propose 2 solutions, je t'expliquerais plus en détails celle que tu souhaite : 1 - Télécharger la version de ML sur le Mac App Store que tu voudra, la copier sur une clé USB et l'installer sur tous les Mac de ton foyer quelque soit leur version de Mac OS. 2 - Acheter ML directement sur clé USB si Apple le commercialise comme tel comme elle l'a fait pour Lion (pour le double du prix) : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MD256Z/A?fnode=62


----------



## Felix63 (23 Juillet 2012)

OK, merci pour ton offre de précisions
Je crois avoir compris les manips sur un autre fil.
Reste que j'aimerais bien savoir à quoi sert ce fichier (_RecoveryDiskAssistant.dmg)_ que j'ai téléchargé hier 
Ceci dit, je penche de + en + pour l'achat de la clé Apple parce que comme disait mon grand-père, _le temps c'est de l'argent_, et que vu le temps que j'ai déjà passé sur ce MBP depuis que je l'ai acheté, même au tarif du SMIC, j'ai bien du dépenser 10X59


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2012)

En fait, c'est simple :

1) tu télécharges ML sur le Mac App Store
2) avec Lion Disk Maker tu crées un "disque" d'installation (sur une clé USB par exemple)
3) tu lances l'installation de ML à partir du fichier téléchargé sur le Mac sur lequel tu l'as téléchargé.


----------



## lyon3 (23 Juillet 2012)

Étant stagiaire (un demi SMIC), je lancerais le téléchargement une nuit avec l'ecran du Mac éteint. Et suivrait la méthode iDuck (le pauvre, sur l'iPhone mon doigt à failli appuyer sur le "i" au lieu du "u" tandis qu'iOS a voulu le remplacer par "idiot" : les temps sont durs)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (25 Juillet 2012)

Felix63 a dit:


> Reste que j'aimerais bien savoir à quoi sert ce fichier (_RecoveryDiskAssistant.dmg)_ que j'ai téléchargé hier


C'est expliqué là : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4848?viewlocale=fr_FR

= ça clone la partition de récupération _Recovery HD_ de Lion sur un volume externe.


----------



## matth87 (25 Juillet 2012)

bonjour
J'ai un petit problème pour l'install de Montain Lion.

J'ai un macbook pro 15" de fin 2007 ( Intel Core 2 duo + NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT 128 MB ).
Je tourne sous Mac OS X Lion 10.7.4.

J'essaye d'installer Montain Lion et je n'y arrive pas du tout.. 
Cela ne reboute pas sur l'installation mais directement sur le Lion.

J'ai tester la clef USB et cela me mets une erreur ds l'installation.


Quelqu un as t il ce problème ?

Merci


----------



## Felix63 (26 Juillet 2012)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> C'est expliqué là : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4848?viewlocale=fr_FR
> 
> = ça clone la partition de récupération _Recovery HD_ de Lion sur un volume externe.


Oui, merci, j'avais fini par aboutir sur cette page


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2012)

Sur un MacBook Pro neuf (reçu le 17 juillet), avec Lion préinstallé, j'ai quelques comportements pas tout à fait normaux (pb avec la gestion des fonds d'écran, quelques réglages qui ne sont pas conservés entre 2 démarrages...), j'envisage de réinstaller Lion en passant par la partition Recovery.

Mais avant de me lancer, j'aimerais estomper un doute...

Lion n'existant plus sur l'appStore, et ce Mac étant éligible à l'obtention de MountainLion gratuitement (bien que je n'aie toujours pas reçu de code de telechargement valide... mais ça, c'est une autre histoire):

Est-ce que la reinstallation depuis la partition Recovery va bien installer Lion?
Je ne vais pas me retrouver automatiquement avec Mountain Lion?

Si quelqu'un a l'info, je l'en remercie, car le conseiller Apple que j'ai appelé n'a pas su répondre (et ne comprenait pas ma réticence à installer directement MountainLion...)


(au passage... quand on reinstalle Lion depuis Recovery HD, est-ce qu'on peut conserver le fichier téléchargé et en faire une clé USB, comme quand on l'achète sur l'appStore?)

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Emmanuel94 (23 Septembre 2012)

- on peut créer une clef bootable ? avec Mountain Lion dessus

est ce qu'une personne pourrait me le confirmer ? et lorsque l'on reçoit son nouveau Mac est ce avec l'utilitaire de disque que cela doit être fait ?


----------



## big41 (24 Septembre 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> - on peut créer une clef bootable ? avec Mountain Lion dessus
> 
> est ce qu'une personne pourrait me le confirmer ? et lorsque l'on reçoit son nouveau Mac est ce avec l'utilitaire de disque que cela doit être fait ?



Oui, il faut une clé USB de 8Go et LionDiskMaker disponible ici: http://blog.gete.net/lion-diskmaker-fr/


----------



## Emmanuel94 (24 Septembre 2012)

Cela marche, je me méfie toujours un peu des données stockées ailleurs, surtout avec APPLE, qui peut tout à fait annoncer que l'App Store ferme ses portes ... grâce à ton conseil je peux avoir une copie physique du logiciel d'installation chez moi.


----------



## big41 (24 Septembre 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Cela marche, je me méfie toujours un peu des données stockées ailleurs, surtout avec APPLE, qui peut tout à fait annoncer que l'App Store ferme ses portes ... grâce à ton conseil je peux avoir une copie physique du logiciel d'installation chez moi.




Je ne fais que relayer le conseil que l'on m'avais déjà donné 
J'ai même gardé une clé USB avec Lion, au cas où...


----------



## nemrod22 (28 Septembre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Je ne fais que relayer le conseil que l'on m'avais déjà donné
> J'ai même gardé une clé USB avec Lion, au cas où...



*Sage decision *


----------



## big41 (28 Septembre 2012)

nemrod22 a dit:


> *Sage decision *



J'ai vu que je pouvais retélécharger Lion sur le MAS, je vais peut être le faire pour avoir la dernière version en clé USB


----------



## madame_grenouille (1 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum un peu en désespoir de cause !! mon homme qui s'occupe habituellement de tout ce qui est informatique est actuellement en déplacement à l'étranger... et bien évidemment c'est maintenant que j'aurai besoin de ses compétences !

j'ai acheté un mac book pro d'occas (1 an) que j'ai tant bien que mal formaté et installé....

là j'en suis à l'étape de l'installation de OS X lion que j'ai acheté il y a quelques temps.. pour cela, je me suis connecté à mon apple store et j'ai cliqué sur "téléchargé", on m'annonce 4h d'installation mais au bout d'un moment ça me dit que le téléchargement est impossible

j'ai testé 2x et ça ne marche toujours pas !

je précise que quand il a fallu que j'installe le 2eme DVD pour les applications (iphoto etc) j'ai du m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois, parce que ça échouait également...

du coup il ne me reste plus que votre précieux forum pour m'aider à installer correctement mon mac ! :rose:

merci par avance de votre aide !


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2012)

Donc c'est le téléchargement qui coince ? Dans ce cas, c'est du côté des paramètres réseaux qu'il faut regarder ; voire s'intéresser aussi à son fournisseur d'accès [il est arrivé que certains FAI suisses aient des problèmes de (micro)coupures intempestives par exemple].


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Octobre 2012)

J'ai plutôt l'impression d'une difficulté à l'installation dès 10.6 : "tant bien que mal formaté et installé...." et "pour les applications (iphoto etc) j'ai du m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois, parce que ça échouait également...".

Les DVD utilisés pour cette installation, sont-ils bien ceux qui sont ceux d'origine ??
= s'il n'y a pas eu de mise à jour du 10.6 via le menu &#63743;, je vérifierais le numéro de build dans _À propos de ce Mac_ : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1159?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


Pour la mise à niveau vers Lion qui s'avère difficile :
- les mises à jour du menu &#63743; ont-elles été faites avant cette mise à niveau ? et suivies d'une réparation des permissions avec Utilitaire de Disque ?
- le Mac comporte-t-il une ou plusieurs partitions ? ('linstalleur de Lion renâcle au dernier moment quand il y a plus d'une partition dans le Mac, sauf Bootcamp).


----------



## madame_grenouille (6 Octobre 2012)

Hello !

merci pour vos réponses mais finalement j'ai réussi à faire ce que je voulais... il s'agissait des mises à jours à faire entre chaque installation que je souhaitais... après avoir lancé plusieurs fois les recherches de mise à jour et les avoir installé, tout est rentré dans l'ordre, suis pas très douée ! lol


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Octobre 2012)

madame_grenouille a dit:


> suis pas très douée ! lol


Les grenouilles, ça saute plusieurs marches d'un coup,

alors que là, il fallait faire l'escargot : une marche à la fois.


----------



## Sam41 (6 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Jai profité de la vente judiciaire dICLG le week-end dernier pour moffrir un MacBook Pro dernière génération.

Mon problème est le suivant :

Pour pouvoir utiliser mon mac jai besoin des identifiants admin (pseudo et mdp). Ne disposant pas de ces informations, jaimerai supprimer toutes les données du mac et tout réinstaller. Actuellement il est configuré en mode kisok avec une autre session admin.

Comment procède-t-on à cette manip ? (Utilisateur Windows à la base, cest mon premier mac, et débute sur cette plate-forme)


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Octobre 2012)

Sam41 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Jai profité de la vente judiciaire dICLG le week-end dernier pour moffrir un MacBook Pro dernière génération.
> 
> ...


Il te faut les DVDs liés à cette machine Si avec déjà Lion il faut récupérer un clé d'install de celui-ci


----------



## Sam41 (6 Octobre 2012)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Il te faut les DVDs liés à cette machine&#8230; Si avec déjà Lion il faut récupérer un clé d'install de celui-ci&#8230;



Et comment est ce que je peux récupérer une clés de Lion ? Le MacBook Pro est pourtant déjà livrer avec, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais racheté une clés ?
Et malheureusement je ne dispose que du MBP et de son chargeur.

Et merci de ta réponse ^^


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2012)

S'il a Lion, il a sans doute la partition de secours : démarre en maintenant les touches Command et R enfoncées. Tu devrais démarrer sur cette partition et cela te permettra de réinstaller le système.
C'est longuet parce qu'il va le (re-)télécharger...

Pour avoir un système tout neuf, il faut reformater la partition dudit système avec l'Utilitaire de Disque (qui est une des applications que l'on peut lancer).


----------



## Sam41 (6 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Pour avoir un système tout neuf, il faut reformater la partition dudit système avec l'Utilitaire de Disque (qui est une des applications que l'on peut lancer).



Est ce que tu peux m'expliquer lopération ?


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2012)

De mémoire.
Tu redémarres sur la partition de secours. Là tu auras le choix de lancer diverses applications.
Avec l'utilitaire de disque tu peux reformater la partition qui contient le système.
Ensuite tu choisis de réinstaller le système.


----------



## Felix63 (6 Octobre 2012)

Sam41 a dit:


> [...](Utilisateur Windows à la base, cest mon premier mac, et débute sur cette plate-forme)


Eh bien, ça ne devrait pas trop te changer !
Depuis que j'ai remplacé mon MacMini sous Tiger par un MBP sous Lion j'ai l'impression d'être passé sous windows


----------



## Sam41 (6 Octobre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> De mémoire.
> Tu redémarres sur la partition de secours. Là tu auras le choix de lancer diverses applications.
> Avec l'utilitaire de disque tu peux reformater la partition qui contient le système.
> Ensuite tu choisis de réinstaller le système.


Merci beaucoup ! 



Felix63 a dit:


> Eh bien, ça ne devrait pas trop te changer !
> Depuis que j'ai remplacé mon MacMini sous Tiger par un MBP sous Lion j'ai l'impression d'être passé sous windows


On vera bien


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2012)

Felix63 a dit:


> Eh bien, ça ne devrait pas trop te changer !
> Depuis que j'ai remplacé mon MacMini sous Tiger par un MBP sous Lion j'ai l'impression d'être passé sous windows


Installe Win7 alors, comme ça tu seras parfaitement à l'aise.


----------



## jfkm (14 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

Mac Book Air 2012
Lion 10.7.5

J'ai voulu essayer l'assistant disque de récupération pour créer un "Recovery Disk Assistant" sur mon disque dur externe.

J'ai donc créé 3 partitions sur mon DD Externe.

1 pour mes sauvegardes Time Machine
1 pour des données persos
1 pour le Recovery Disk

Mais j'ai alloué beaucoup trop d'espace à la partition du recovery.

J'ai donc voulu re-formater mon DD Externe et recommencer mes partitions.

Seulement, en passant par Utilitaire de disque, je vois bien la partition allouée au recovery, mais je ne peux plus y toucher... 

Je n'ai plus accès qu'au formatage des deux autres partitions de mon disque...


Comment puis je faire pour avoir accès à l'ensemble de mon DD Externe et le formater entièrement ?

Merci de votre aide.

JF


----------



## big41 (14 Octobre 2012)

jfkm a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Mac Book Air 2012
> Lion 10.7.5
> ...



Ben par l'utilitaire de disque, tu sélectionnes le disque complet et tu l'effaces, il va te dire qu'il va effacer es partitions existantes, tu confirme et t'as un disque tout neuf.


----------



## jfkm (14 Octobre 2012)

Ben non...

Via utilitaire de disques, quand je lui demande d'effacer le disque entier, il n'affiche ensuite que les deux partitions autres que celle de recovery...

Elle, n'est pas accessible.

C'est ça que je ne pige pas.:mouais:


----------



## big41 (14 Octobre 2012)

jfkm a dit:


> Ben non...
> 
> Via utilitaire de disques, quand je lui demande d'effacer le disque entier, il n'affiche ensuite que les deux partitions autres que celle de recovery...
> 
> ...



Il faut effacer le disque, pas les partitions, clique sur la racine du DDE et ensuite sur effacer en mode OS X journalisé, ça effacera toutes les partitions.


----------



## jfkm (14 Octobre 2012)

Merci.  J'ai réussi ...

Par contre je tente la manip décrite une page plus tôt pour créer une clé usb de mon OS Lion.

http://blog.gete.net/lion-diskmaker-fr/

Bien évidement, pour ne pas faire simple, je fais parti de la deuxième catégorie, ceux qui ont eu Lion fourni à l'achat installé sur le MB Air.

Je suis donc les instructions, à savoir démarrage en mode Internet Recovery, demande d'installation de Lion sur mon disque externe, 

Mais là je coince. Il est dit de* débrancher le disque dur AVANT l'installation*.

Mais je ne me rends pas bien compte à quel moment débrancher.

Il m'affiche (de mémoire...) une fenêtre avec "téléchargement de composants nécessaires", avec un laps de temps de plusieurs heures.

J'ai débranché à ce moment la.

Or, sur mon DD externe, je ne retrouve pas le fameux fichier *InstallESD.dmg* à la racine du disque externe... qui doit ensuite me servir pour le montage de la clé via Lion Disk Maker...

Je dois laisser tout le téléchargement s'effectuer, et ensuite une nouvelle fenêtre apparaitra pour lancer l'install ? Et c'est à ce moment que je devrais débrancher le DD Externe ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## big41 (14 Octobre 2012)

Normalement sur le MAS dans l'onglet "achat" tu dois pouvoir trouver Lion au téléchargement et tu clique sur télécharger ensuite quand il est sur ton diseuse tu quitte l'installation et tu lance liondiskmaker


----------



## edd72 (14 Octobre 2012)

big41 a dit:


> Normalement sur le MAS dans l'onglet "achat" tu dois pouvoir trouver Lion au téléchargement



Pas si la machine était fournie avec Lion (donc non acheté sur le MAS) d'où la procédure qu'indique jfkm (téléchargement depuis la Recovery pour install Online, et arrêt de la machine avant install).


----------



## jfkm (14 Octobre 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Pas si la machine était fournie avec Lion (donc non acheté sur le MAS) d'où la procédure qu'indique jfkm (téléchargement depuis la Recovery pour install Online, et arrêt de la machine avant install).




Tout à fait... Machine livrée avec, donc inaccessible pour moi sur MAP...

Je passe donc par la recovery, mais je ne sais pas trop à quel moment arrêter pour juste avoir le fichier *InstallESD.dmg*  :mouais:

Et un autre avis tant que j'y suis : pensez vous que faire deux partitions sur mon DD Externe,  (une pour les sauvegardes TM et une pour ce fameux utilitaire de démarrage créé via diskmaker si j'y arrive) soit judicieux ?

Ou bien faut il vraiment dédier une clé où un DD externe à Lion Diskmaker ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2012)

jfkm a dit:


> J'ai débranché à ce moment la.
> 
> Or, sur mon DD externe, je ne retrouve pas le fameux fichier *InstallESD.dmg* à la racine du disque externe...


Que trouves-tu, alors ?

As-tu : "Installer OS X Mountain Lion" ?


----------



## jfkm (14 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Que trouves-tu, alors ?
> 
> As-tu : "Installer OS X Mountain Lion" ?



Non, rien du tout...

Donc je suppose bien que je débranche trop tôt.

Mais si certains connaissent, je voulais justement savoir jusqu'où aller avant de débrancher


----------



## big41 (15 Octobre 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Pas si la machine était fournie avec Lion (donc non acheté sur le MAS) d'où la procédure qu'indique jfkm (téléchargement depuis la Recovery pour install Online, et arrêt de la machine avant install).


Au temps pour moi, j'ai lu trop vite et j'avais pas vu ça :rose:


----------



## FrançoisMacG (15 Octobre 2012)

jfkm a dit:


> pensez vous que faire deux partitions sur mon DD Externe,  (une pour les sauvegardes TM et une pour ce fameux utilitaire de démarrage créé via diskmaker si j'y arrive) soit judicieux ?
> 
> Ou bien faut il vraiment dédier une clé où un DD externe à Lion Diskmaker ?


Faut dédier : l'installeur ne s'écrit que sur les volumes mono-partitionnés (la seule exception, c'est la partition Bootcamp).


----------



## jfkm (15 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour la réponse !


----------



## Ryohei (16 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir, j'ai une question à vous poser !

Je viens d'apprendre que certains mac pouvaient avoir des problèmes au niveau du disque dur. Je suis allée sur le site d'apple pour vérifier si mon mac en faisait partie... et malheureusement oui =-= Je suis donc bonne pour faire changer le disque dur (ça fait deux semaines je crois que j'ai mon mac...). 

Bref, j'ai lu qu'il fallait tout sauvegarder (logique), ainsi que le système d'exploitation. J'ai voulu créer un disque de récupération de OS X Lion sur une clé usb, mais juste après avoir tapé mon mot de passe, cela m'a écrit "le disque de récupération n'a pas été créé, une erreur s'est produite lors de la création du disque de récupération". J'ai ensuite tenté de passer par time machine, mais je n'ai pas assez de place dans ma clé (je n'ai que 4 go ^^"). J'ai bien deux disques durs externes, mais hors de question d'effacer mes données pour ça. J'aimerais donc vraiment pouvoir faire un disque de récupération. Pourriez-vous m'aider ? Ah oui, je voudrais aussi savoir si ce disque de récupération permet de tout sauvegarder ? Pas que lion, mais aussi les applications, les logiciels... 

Merci d'avance ^^


----------



## big41 (16 Octobre 2012)

Ryohei a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'ai une question à vous poser !
> 
> Je viens d'apprendre que certains mac pouvaient avoir des problèmes au niveau du disque dur. Je suis allée sur le site d'apple pour vérifier si mon mac en faisait partie... et malheureusement oui =-= Je suis donc bonne pour faire changer le disque dur (ça fait deux semaines je crois que j'ai mon mac...).
> 
> ...


Bon déjà Time Machine est indispensable pour tout sauvegarder, et si t'as un autre DDE qui n'est pas utilisé tu peux aussi faire un clone, ça ne mange pas de pain et ça permet de pouvoir booter dessus en cas de gros plantage.

Pour créer une disque d'installation de ML (ou Lion) il faut une clé USB de 8Go, sans cela pas possible de le faire.
Quand tu auras une clé de 8Go tu télécharge LionDiskMaker (si ce n'est pas déjà fait  ) et la suite n'est qu'une formalité.


----------



## Ryohei (16 Octobre 2012)

Oh d'accord, je comprends mieux pourquoi ça ne marchait pas... Je vais voir ça. 

Apparemment, les apple store peuvent récupérer l'os pour nous (mon père a téléphoné ce matin), mais pas le reste (ça ce n'est pas un problème, j'ai ce qu'il faut).


----------



## Ryohei (18 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour !

Je m'excuse pour ce deuxième message, mais c'est important. J'ai fait un disque de récupération de lion sur un de mes disques durs, en utilisant le logiciel téléchargeable sur le site d'apple (ne pouvant pas me servir de lion diskmaker). Cela a très bien fonctionné, j'ai même vérifié si cela s'était correctement enregistré en redémarrant et en appuyant sur alt. Problème : je me retrouve avec un disque dur invisible ! Merci apple de ne pas avoir prévenu... 

Existe-t-il un moyen pour envoyer ce disque de récupération dans un autre appareil (promis, je m'achète une clé usb...) ? Mon disque dur fait environ 300 go, cela m'embêterait de ne plus pouvoir m'en servir ^^""""


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2012)

Tu peux utiliser une carte SDHC de 8 Go ... (carte d'acquisition photo formatée par le Mac)


----------



## Ryohei (18 Octobre 2012)

Ok, mais est-ce qu'il y a une manipulation spéciale pour extraire le disque de récupération ? Quand je branche mon disque dur, je ne le vois pas et du coup... ^^"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2012)

Ryohei a dit:


> Ok, mais est-ce qu'il y a une manipulation spéciale pour extraire le disque de récupération ? Quand je branche mon disque dur, je ne le vois pas et du coup... ^^"



Il vaut mieux refaire cela proprement, avec lion diskmaker sur la carte SDHC qui sera formatée correctement à ce moment là.

Le DDE avec le binz dessus peut-être formaté avec les outils disque, outils qui vont le voir


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Octobre 2012)

Ou alors, il suffit de paramétrer Utilitaire de Disque pour qu'il voie les partitions invisibles (et donc la Recovery HD du disque externe),

puis de repartitionner le disque externe grâce à son onglet _Partitionnement_ et le bouton + : une partition de 1 Go suffit pour héberger la sauvegarde de Recovery HD par son Assistant = http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4848?viewlocale=fr_FR et les 299 autres Go peuvent servir à autre chose.


La recette = http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...ampaign=Feed:+macbidouille+(MacBidouille.com)


----------



## Ryohei (18 Octobre 2012)

Je ne parviens pas à utiliser lion diskmaker, je ne trouve pas le logiciel d'installation de lion :/

Des outils disque ? Tu as des exemples ?

EDIT : Ah, merci François ! Je vais étudier ça.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (18 Octobre 2012)

Assistant de Récupération recopie la partition Recovery HD, mais pas l'installeur.

Tandis que Lion Disk Maker (= "l'outil") exige d'avoir l'installeur.


Alors, relis mon dernier message. 

PS : tu peux aussi reformater ton disque externe, le repartitionner comme tu veux, puis lancer Assistant de Récupération sur une de ses nouvelles partitions (1 Go suffit).


----------



## Ryohei (18 Octobre 2012)

Je n'avais pas vu ton message quand j'ai répondu, désolée ^^ Je vais tester ça et je reviendrai vers toi.

EDIT : Mince, j'avais presque oublié que mon mac était dans un apple store pour le changement du disque dur xD Ba je ferai ça quand je l'aurai de nouveau.


----------



## pat77176 (9 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir
je profite du topic parce que j'y suis confronté depuis cet après-midi ...

iMac sous Mountain Lion qui refusait de mener le boot jusqu'au bou.
Booté avec le disue Snow Leopard : accédé à Utilitaire disque.
Vérifié le disque, plein d'erreurs de permission.
Réparé lesdites permissions
Reboot.  Magnifique, ça remarche ! ... sauf que je n'ai plus d'internet.
IMac branché directement sur la livebox, ça marche.
IMac rebranché sur le hub réseau : ça ne marche pas.
Dans les paramètres réseau, je me suis apperçu que j'"avais une adresse IP en 169...
et après lecture sur les forums, j'en ai déduit que le bail DHCP devait être renouvelé.
Ca n'a rien résolu. J'ai donc décidé de restaurer ML depuis la fameuse partition recovery.

Problème :
Quand je boote avec Alt ou avec Cmd-R, je vois bien le disque dur et la partition recovery.
Mais quand je sélectionne la partition recovery, j'arrive sur une fenêtre avec :
- retaurer depuis une sauvegarde Time Machine
- installer une nouvelle copie
- obtenir de l'aide (depuis internet !!!)
- utilitaire de disque 

Conclusion : je ne vois pas du tout comment on peut procéder ç une restauration depuis cette partition et en conséquence à quoi elle peut servir ...

Si quelqu'un a la gentillesse de m'éclairer, merci d'avance


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2012)

Je te conseillerais les réparations du disque et des autorisations avec l'utilitaire de disque que tu as dans la partition recovery&#8230;

Tu pourrais aussi appliquer la MAJ combinée de Moutain Lion


----------



## FrançoisMacG (9 Décembre 2012)

pat77176 a dit:


> J'ai donc décidé de restaurer ML depuis la fameuse partition recovery.
> 
> Problème :
> Quand je boote avec Alt ou avec Cmd-R, je vois bien le disque dur et la partition recovery.
> ...


Tu confonds restaurer et réinstaller
= restaurer, c'est réécrire tous les fichiers (système et perso) ; réinstaller, c'est réécrire le système (en conservant les données perso).


On ne répare les permissions qu'avec un Utilitaire de Disque de même niveau : celui de Recovery convient parfaitement.


----------



## Anthony75 (1 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour a tous et Bonne année 

Config : Macbook Pro 13 pouces Mid 2010 
             Core 2 Duo 2.53GHZ 

Voila j'ai un soucil qui a la base était petit et qui devient grave, je sollicite donc votre aide

Ma machine était de base sous Snow Léopard au moment ou je l'ai recu, Mac OS Lion étant
Sortie, plutot que de l'acheter, je l'ai "télécharger" si vous me suivez et tout marchait parfaitement, je précise également que j'ai une partition XP de 60 giga environ, Il y a quelques mois peu après la MAJ vers OSX Lion 10.7.5 Le mac refusait de Booter autre que Sur XP, j'ai donc décider de Demarrer vers Recovery HD pour réparer la partition qui disais que j'avais trop d'erreur et Disque Saturer Formatage Oblige

Pas très grave pour moi, Je décide donc de formater les 2 Partitions et d'en recréer une Seule, Apres quelques recherches, cela étant impossible car sa obligerai le Recovery HD a se formater, je Décide donc de cliquer sur Configurer et reinstaller une partition Mac Os Lion neuve, il me demande mes ID Apple mais il me dit ce qui est normal vu ma Version De Lion "télécharger" que ce n'est pas le bon Identifiant 

Evidemment je ne possède plus les CD de Snow Léopard fourni avec la machine, perdu lors d'un déménagement....

Je souhaite dans l'idéal migrer sur Mountain Lion, Auriez vous une solutions a me proposer, je vous remercie par Avance


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

 passons sur les causes du problèmes 

Tu peux acheter Snow Léopard sur l'Apple Store, et ensuite acheter ML sur l'App Store.

Simple, et "réglo", cette fois-ci. 

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M...pard?afid=p231|camref:ii3G&cid=AOS-FR-Aff-PHG


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> passons sur les causes du problèmes


Peut-être pas, quand même

= un disque interne de 2,5 ans qui ne peut être réparé par Utilitaire de Disque, c'est une invitation à lancer DiskWarrior, à penser à changer le disque interne, et/ou à s'équiper d'un disque externe pour sauvegarder régulièrement.


----------



## Anthony75 (1 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses, après pour le DD interne, ces vrai qu'il est vieux mais maintenant que les 2 partitions sont formatées, elle n'ont aucune erreur, après oui sa vaut peut etre le coup de Passer au SSD t'en qu'a faire, je vous remercie et me rabattre sur vos solutions


----------



## Alain55 (14 Juillet 2013)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> C'est que sur ta machine, est probablement activé le mot de passe du programme interne.
> 
> Ce mot de passe doit être saisi clavier QWERTY, ce qui explique que le mot de passe saisi normalement clavier AZERTY ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> ...



Ça m'est arrivé. Retour au SAV Apple Agréé, ils m'ont fait poireauter pendant 3 Heures. M'ont donné une explication bizarre comme quoi ils devaient cracker, oui, oui, je dis bien, cracker le mot de passe firmware, plus précisément le faire cracquer par Apple. 

Une fois l'opération "faite", je demande combien je leur dois. 
0 nada rien, que dalle . 
J'avoue avoir été perplexe et m'être dit que j'avais dû louper un épisode. : le passage d'azerty en qwerty. Merci pour l'info, je trouve là une explication enfin plausible.

Quels farceurs au SAV agréé, peut être était-ce un premier avril, je ne sais plus


----------



## Nepso (16 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

Etant un p'tit dans l'univers mac, j'essaie de m'impregner des bons conseils disponible sur ce forum afin de bien entretenir mon mais surtout de securiser mes données et système d'exploitation

a ce sujet je suis un peu perdu dans l'univers Mac et sollicite donc votre aide sur la bonne marche a suivre suite a l'acquisition d'un mac (dans mon cas un macbook air haswell 256 Go SSD et 8 Go RAM)

- A ce stade je viens d'acquerir en complement un DDE de 2 TO pour stocker principalement des photos qui prendraient trop de place sur le SSD
Je souhaitais initialement partitionner le disque en 2, avec une partie pour la Time machine et une autre pour les donnes non stockees sur le mac

en parcourant le forum sur le comment faire je tombe également sur des messages parlant de clé USB pour rebooter Lion ainsi que de clonage du HDD.

Autant avoir une cle usb independante avec OSX dessus me semble logique autant j'ai du mal a percevoir l'interet du clonage qui me semble redondant avec la time machine et la cle USB (clé de 8go recommander)

De plus j'ai cru comprendre que OSX integrait deja une partition cache de recovery, et  du coup je ne comprends pas non plus l'interet de l'assistant du disque de récupération (pour lequel une cle de1 Go suffit). Encore une fois quelle est la difference avec la cle de reboot

je m'excuse d'avance du caractere désordonné de mes questions mais je suis pas mal dans le brouillard et avant de commencer a transferer toutes mes donnees depuis windows je voudrais etre sur de bien comprendre.

Donc en resume quelles seraient les bon réflexes a prendre sans faire ceinture et bretelle ni virer dans la paranoia complète
d'avance merci pour votre aide


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2013)

En général, quand on parle de la clef USB pour Lion et Mountain Lion, c'est surtout pour avoir une clef sur laquelle démarrer et installer (ou réinstaller) le système sans avoir à le télécharger de nouveau. Après tout, nous n'avons pas tous des débits de folie et 4 GB à télécharger ça peut être un peu long. Surtout quand on est pressé.

Le clonage est une bonne pratique : un clone ne rend pas les mêmes services qu'une sauvegarde Time Machine. De fait, avec un clone correctement exécuté, on peut démarrer l'ordinateur et travailler immédiatement, tandis qu'avec Time Machine, il faut tout réinstaller avant toute chose. Entre autres cas intéressants, il y a celui où le disque interne est hors course : Time Machine ne sert alors à rien tant qu'il n'est pas remplacé. Avec un clone, on repart immédiatement, en attendant de pouvoir changer le disque.

Par ailleurs, le clone permet un accès direct aux données sans devoir passer par une interface pas toujours facile à manier.

Par contre, le clone n'a aucune profondeur temporelle quand Time Machine permet de retrouver des informations disparues depuis longtemps.

Pour cette raison, j'ai une double sauvegarde (triple, en fait) avec clone(s) et Time Machine pour le système. Et pour les données volumineuses, des clones (en double) ciblés (un pour la musique, un pour la vidéo).


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Juillet 2013)

J'ajoute que clone et TM sont complémentaires non seulement pour leur usages un peu différents, mais aussi parce qu'ils sont élaborés par deux logiciels différents et sur deux disques différents 
= c'est un bon point en cas de bug d'un logiciel ou de défaillance d'un disque.


Les nouveaux Mac permettent de récupérer une partition Recovery à partir de la carte-mère : l'Assistant de Récupération et la clé de copie de Recovery en sont donc devenus moins indispensables que sur les vieux Mac dépourvus de Recovery Internet.

Un logiciel de clonage (CarbonCopyCloner) et Time Machine (sur disque filaire) sauvegardent de plus la partition Recovery.


----------



## yan58 (27 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider
J'ai un gros problème sur mon iMac 
À l'allumage j'ai un logo grisée de"stand-by" avec des écritures UNIX en haut à gauche et impossible avec tous les redémarrages en pressant des touches de revenir à mon bureau principale 
Help me!!


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Décembre 2013)

Doublon = http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/probleme-demarrage-1237125.html#post12652061


----------



## Crustipat (10 Janvier 2014)

bonsoir les gars,

J'aimerais juste avoir une précision, j'aimerais installer la version lion sur mon mac OSX 10.6.8 est ce que si je l'installe ca va m'effacer tout ce que j'ai sur mon mac comme les windows ou est ce que ca marche comme une MAJ.

Merci amicalement


----------



## FrançoisMacG (10 Janvier 2014)

Ça marche comme une mise à jour : on sauvegarde avant, on lance l'installeur, et ça s'installe au-dessus de nos données.


----------



## yan58 (13 Janvier 2014)

Problème résolu!!!
Après un nouvel effacement du disque et une vérification sur l'utilitaire de disque me voilà reparti pour lancer la réinstallation de lion... Au départ celui ci  annonce 121 h mais très vite il est revenu à une progression normal ... Et voilà un mac tu frais.... Cela dit il fait un bruit moins silencieux qu'auparavant donc à surveiller!!!
Encore un grand merci à tous pour vos conseils et vos réponses!!!


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (1 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai cherché sur internet, sur le forum, je ne trouve pas la réponse à ma question. Toutes mes excuses si j'ai mal cherché.. Si ça se trouve, c'est tout bête et je tourne autour, mais là, je sèche..

Je suis sous snow léopard, et je souhaite passer sous lion. J'ai donc acheté Lion sur le store apple, j'ai reçu un fichier license par mail. Je cherche donc à télécharger lion 10.7 mais je ne trouve pas :rose:
Sur le mac app store, je ne trouve pas lion, et en cherchant via Apple ? Assistance ? Téléchargements
il n'y a que les mises à jour... J'ai essayé sans trop de conviction de télécharger 10.7.5 mais comme je le craignais, pour l'installer il faut 10.7..

Je ne comprend pas ce que j'ai raté, dans les mails que j'ai reçu, il n'y a aucune info claire, je désespère un peu... si vous pouviez m'aider ça me serai très utile..

merci 

:rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h42 ----------

rhôoo, en cherchant mieux sur le forum, je viens de voir que lion ne serai plus en vente 
mais pourtant, je l'ai payé y'a 3 jours sur le store.. 
vraiment, là il y a un truc que je ne comprend pas...
mon problème s'avère plus compliqué que je ne le croyais.. je crois que je vais ouvrir une nouvelle discussion


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Juillet 2014)

Salut,

Petite question: je finalise ma clean install de mavericks sur mon imac.
J'ai fait ca sur un clone que j'ai re-importé.
Je pense avoir un probleme d'autorisation et a ce que je lis partout, il me faudrait faire un reset des ACL.

J'essaye de suivre la procedure habituelle (http://cmias.free.fr/spip.php?article179) qui requiert, au demarrage du mac de tenir les touche CMD + R appuyées.

Ca fait 4 fois que j'essaie et le mac redemarre direct, sans ouvrir entretemps les fameux utilitaires de réparation.

Il semblerait que je n'ai pas la partition de recuperation (elle n' apparait quand j'appuie sur ALT au demarrage).

Est-il possible d'utiliser depuis une clef USB d'installation de maverick a la place pour ces fameux outils (reset ACL) ?

merci


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Juillet 2014)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Est-il possible d'utiliser depuis une clef USB d'installation de maverick a la place pour ces fameux outils (reset ACL) ?


Oui.

Et en mettant sur la clé usb la version de Mavericks de ton clone (10.9.4 probablement), tu pourras aussi lancer l'utilitaire de réinstallation du Système, ce qui te rendra une partition de Récupération.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Juillet 2014)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Et en mettant sur la clé usb la version de Mavericks de ton clone (10.9.4 probablement), tu pourras aussi lancer l'utilitaire de réinstallation du Système, ce qui te rendra une partition de Récupération.



ouille, attends, je saisi pas exactement:
c'est une clef que j'avais fais avant la 10.9.4.
qhand j'ai fait mon clone j'ai du ensuite le mettre a jour via le appstore.

je viens de regarder sur cette clef et voici le contenu:
/Volumes/Installation OS X 10.9 - 10.9/Install OS X Mavericks.app
/Volumes/Installation OS X 10.9 - 10.9/Utilities
/Volumes/Installation OS X 10.9 - 10.9/Utilities/Startup Disk.app
/Volumes/Installation OS X 10.9 - 10.9/Utilities/System Information.app
/Volumes/Installation OS X 10.9 - 10.9/Utilities/Reset Password.app
/Volumes/Installation OS X 10.9 - 10.9/Utilities/Terminal.app
/Volumes/Installation OS X 10.9 - 10.9/Utilities/Disk Utility.app
/Volumes/Installation OS X 10.9 - 10.9/Utilities/Firmware Password Utility.app

Puis booter sur cette clef (en redemarrant + ALT) et lancer l'utilitaire de reset password pour "reparer" ma parition sur l'Imac ?

ps: en regardant les info du paquet Reset Password.app, il s'agit de la version 1.7 (au cas ou il y en aurait une nouvelle de dispo)

merci


----------



## edd72 (27 Juillet 2014)

Mais merde, c'est quoi ces doublons!

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/ouvrir-lutilitaire-de-reparation-demarrage-cmd-r-1248725.html


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Juillet 2014)

desolé, j'avais ouvert un fils mais la resolution a derivé sur cette partition de recovery et j'ai trouvé ce fils plus approprié il me semble.


----------



## 007peyo (14 Août 2014)

bjr,

pour ma part j'essaye depuis plusieurs jours de mettre SL sur une clé usb mais impossible, j'ai suivi ce post :  http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/faq-...our-installer-rapidement-mac-os-x-208119.html
ça me met tjs un message d'erreur:  echec de restauration Impossible de trouver les informations dexamen. Limage source doit faire lobjet dun examen par la fonction imagescanned avant sa restauration.
Alors que j'ai bien fait tout ce qu'il fallait; et j'ai déjà fait cette manip sur une autre clés usb où ça avait marché ????

merci de votre aide.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (15 Août 2014)

t'as formaté au bon format?
est elle assez grosse ?


----------



## 007peyo (15 Août 2014)

oui tout les réglages sont ok. et la clé fait 32go


----------



## bif_uze (24 Août 2014)

bonjour a tous. gros souci sur mon macbookpro 10.7.5 de 2011 qui a planté et ne veux plus redémarrer. je tente de réinstaller mac os x lion mais il me dis que les les disques sont verrouillés!
quelqu un aurait il une solution?


----------



## MTLDOC (2 Novembre 2014)

bonjour à tous 
je suis sur imac OX 10.7.5
mon logiciel de mise a jour ne peut acceder a mon reseau internet , alors que je suis connecte .
tout cela est partie d outlook 2011 qui ne repond plus donc je me suis dis c est la mise a jour qui n est pas faite et là impossible de mettre a jour quoi que ce soit....
avez vous une idee svp ? 
Merci d avance 
A


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2014)

MTLDOC a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> je suis sur imac OX 10.7.5
> mon logiciel de mise a jour ne peut acceder a mon reseau internet , alors que je suis connecte .
> tout cela est partie d outlook 2011 qui ne repond plus donc je me suis dis c est la mise a jour qui n est pas faite et là impossible de mettre a jour quoi que ce soit....
> ...



Et le rapport avec la partition Recovery HD ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2014)

idem que Locke  , pas de rapport avec recovery HD


MTLDOC a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> je suis sur imac OX 10.7.5
> mon logiciel de mise a jour ne peut acceder a mon reseau internet


 lequel?
celui d'un outil non Apple?
Par exemple au hasard ca


> ]outlook 2011


dont les soucis seront à voir dans les sujets sur...outllook 2011
et sans doute pas  liés à une mise à jour mais des fichiers de fonctionnement outlook à reregler ou changer
(voir les sujets là dessus)

ou
mise à jour des outils Apple ?
(qui ne s'occupe pas d'autres applis)

--
edit
les sujets sur outlook ( le logiciel) sont section internet ( car c'est un outil email)

la recherche dans les forums macg se fait comme ca

Recherche avancée interne
( en haut à coté de derniers messages)

ou google ( ou autre) restreinte au site 
Recherche écrite de cette façon

site:forums.macg.co   termes de recherche


----------



## jonathan20 (12 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai un petit (gros soucis) pour la réinstallation de Mac OSX ..

Imac de 2012

J'ai vendu mon mac j'ai voulu donc le mettre à zéro, il fonctionnait parfaitement, j'ai donc démarrer pour formater le disque et réinstaller Yosemite avec internet

Et de là IMPOSSIBLE, une fois téléchargé l'imac redémarre et reviens sur la page d'installation ...

J'ai booté sur une clé usb, et la impossible à installer il me dit erreur; 

J'ai reformaté le disque il me dit que le disque doit être réparé, et en reparlant il me dit en rouge : que ce n'est pas possible  

Je ne sais plus quoi faire


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2015)

jonathan20 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> J'ai un petit (gros soucis) pour la réinstallation de Mac OSX ..
> 
> ...


ton disque a un probleme

il faudrait que tu passes par un autre mac qui aurait un outil plus puissant que " utilitaire disque" 
( genre techtool pro , drivegenius , diskwarrior etc)


note
quand on vend un mac et qu'on réniitialise on remet l'OS d'origine (d'usine)
donc ici ca ne sera pas yosemite
c'est l'acheteur qui s'il le souhaite fera (ou pas) le changement vers yosemite ( avec son apple id)


----------



## southpark (4 Février 2015)

Salut à tous,


En redémarrant mon IMac retina ce matin en appuyant sur la touche ALT pour pouvoir démarrer  sur ma partition Bootcamp , j’ai remarquer que ma Partition Recovery HD n’apparaissait plus !!!!!!!!

Je redémarre sur Yosemite 10.10.2 et je vérifie dans l’utilitaire de disque et elle  n’apparaît pas non plus, par contre quand je vais dans à propos de ce mac rapport système, dans Apple SSD elle apparait pas, mais dans le Apple HDD, j’ai bien  une partition Recovery HD, de 650,1 MO


Yosemite à étés réinstaller via la récupération Internet et sa change rien toujours le Même souci, absence de la partition Recovery HD dans le menu démarrage, et bizarrement j’ai ça aussi avec mon MacBook pro rétina qui lui à une clean installe de Yosemite avec un support USB créer avec Disk maker X


Bizarre cette histoire , Avez vous une iddée de ce qui ce passe ?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (4 Février 2015)

Salut,

Le mode Alt ne permet pas d'accéder à Recovery sur un Mac où FileVault est activé (à vérifier dans _Préf Système > Sécurité_).
On passe alors par Cmd+R.

Recovery n'apparaît dans Utilitaire de Disque que si l'on a activé l'affichage des partitions invisibles via le menu _Debug_.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Février 2015)

southpark a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> 
> En redémarrant mon IMac retina ce matin en appuyant sur la touche ALT pour pouvoir démarrer  sur ma partition Bootcamp , j’ai remarquer que ma Partition Recovery HD n’apparaissait plus !!!!!!!!
> ...




Tu peux lister les partitions (recovery inclue) depuis applications-utilitaires-terminal en tapant la commande :
*diskutil list*

@+


----------



## southpark (4 Février 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu peux lister les partitions (recovery inclue) depuis applications-utilitaires-terminal en tapant la commande :
> *diskutil list*
> 
> @+



Merci pour ta réponse ;-) voila la réponse de diskutil list

Apple_CoreStorage                         696.9 GB   disk1s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk1s3

Donc elle est bien la


----------



## southpark (4 Février 2015)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Le mode Alt ne permet pas d'accéder à Recovery sur un Mac où FileVault est activé (à vérifier dans _Préf Système > Sécurité_).
> On passe alors par Cmd+R.
> ...



Merci pour la réponse ;-)
FileVault est désactivé ,et quand je fait Cmd+R j'arrive sur la récupération internet :-(


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2015)

Ce que dit FrançoisMacG au post #197 s'applique dans ton cas (CoreStorage) :

- Recovery HD non visible en passant par Alt
- démarrage avec Cmd + r boote sur la Recovery HD
- Recovery HD est visible dans Utilitaire de disque si menu debug activé, et "afficher chaque partition" coché.


----------



## southpark (4 Février 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Ce que dit FrançoisMacG au post #197 s'applique dans ton cas (CoreStorage) :
> 
> - Recovery HD non visible en passant par Alt
> - démarrage avec Cmd + r boote sur la Recovery HD
> - Recovery HD est visible dans Utilitaire de disque si menu debug activé, et "afficher chaque partition" coché.



Par rapport à ce que dit FrançoisMacg , Filevault est bien désactivé
Et quand je clique sur Cmd+r je démarre sur la récupération internet 
Ok pour le menu débug il est pas activé chez moi donc la je comprend , mais ce que comprend pas ce que avant sur Maverick j'avais pas ce souci


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2015)

Tu es passé sous Yosemite, qui a viré ton disque au format "CoreStorage".

Donc ce que dit François s'applique, comme dans le cas où Filevault est activé.

Quand tu démarres sur Cmd + r, tu as le globe qui tourne ?
Ca voudrait dire que la Recovery n'est pas bootable.


----------



## southpark (4 Février 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu es passé sous Yosemite, qui a viré ton disque au format "CoreStorage".
> 
> Donc ce que dit François s'applique, comme dans le cas où Filevault est activé.
> 
> ...



oui j'ai le globe qui tourne , ce qui est bizarre j'ai ça sur mon macbook pro rétina aussi , qui à eu une installation propre via usb , avec la création de l'instalateur Yosemite avec DiskmakerX


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2015)

juste un détail
deux macs  à toi avec même souci? c'est bien ca?

c'est probablement pas un hasard

ces deux macs furent ils upgradés avec le même installeur?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Février 2015)

southpark a dit:


> quand je vais dans à propos de ce mac rapport système, dans Apple SSD elle apparait pas, mais dans le Apple HDD, j’ai bien  une partition Recovery HD, de 650,1 MO


Ça ressemble à un Fusion Drive : SSD et HDD. 
Il est bien d'origine, ou tu l'as bricolé toi-même ?

S'il est d'origine, redémarre sur Internet Recovery pour lancer son Utilitaire de Disque et Vérifier/Réparer le Disque interne.


----------



## southpark (5 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> juste un détail
> deux macs  à toi avec même souci? c'est bien ca?
> 
> c'est probablement pas un hasard
> ...





FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Ça ressemble à un Fusion Drive : SSD et HDD.
> Il est bien d'origine, ou tu l'as bricolé toi-même ?
> 
> S'il est d'origine, redémarre sur Internet Recovery pour lancer son Utilitaire de Disque et Vérifier/Réparer le Disque interne.




Pascalformac c'est deux Mac m’appartienne, le MacBook pro Rétina à une clean installe de yosemite avec une clef USB créer avec DiskmakerX

Et l'iMac retina clean installe refaite ce matin 


FrançoisMacG,  l'IMac rétina c'est un fusion drive Apple la version 1TO 

Ce matin j'ai redémarrer en appuyant sur CMD+R, et arriver au menu j'utilise l'utilitaire disque et apparait donc le Macintosh HD et j'ai bien fait une vérification  disque et il est ok!

Dans ce macintosh HD, je vois bien ma partition Macintosh HD et Boot Camp, je choisi donc de effacer la partition Macintosh HD une fois fait, je quitte l'utilitaire disque, et quand je fait réinstaller Yosemite j'ai le message nous devons vérifier votre mac, puis ça télécharge Yosemite et l'installation ce passe sans problème, par contre après lorsque je redémarre avec la touche Alt toujours pas d'apparition de la Recovery HD


Voila est-ce que je me suis planté quelque part?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2015)

southpark a dit:


> par contre après lorsque je redémarre avec la touche Alt toujours pas d'apparition de la Recovery HD
> 
> 
> ?


C'est normal, cf. plus haut !


----------



## southpark (5 Février 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> C'est normal, cf. plus haut !



Si je comprend bien c'est nouveau depuis Yosemite?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2015)

southpark a dit:


> Pascalformac c'est deux Mac m’appartienne, le MacBook pro Rétina à une clean installe de yosemite avec une clef USB créer avec DiskmakerX
> 
> Et l'iMac retina clean installe refaite ce matin


certes  mais ce que je demandais c'est  comment
c'est à dire ici  avec la MEME clef? ou deux modes differents?


----------



## southpark (5 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> certes  mais ce que je demandais c'est  comment
> c'est à dire ici  avec la MEME clef? ou deux modes differents?



Macbook pro Rétina clef usb diskmakerX 
iMac rétina fourni avec Yosemite et comme j'ai une VDSL2 , clean installe depuis récupération Internet 
;-)
mais comme dit Renaud31 apparemment ce serai logique de ne pas voir cette partition au démarrage


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2015)

ceci dit tu peux aussi verifier les groupes logiques via Terminal


```
diskutil cs list
```


----------



## southpark (5 Février 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> ceci dit tu peux aussi verifier les groupes logiques via Terminal
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



voila j'ai ça  ;-) mais bizare je vois pas ma partition recovery , je comprend plus rien  

Logical Volume Group B39AA34A-65E4-469B-875A-0BC12022A6F0

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         817855209472 B (817.9 GB)

    Free Space:   0 B (0 B)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 1C309050-A1E4-4FE5-85D4-894670292F8C

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume E80802AD-E26F-437F-9EA3-8BA7A8BA9226

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    1

    |   Disk:     disk1s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     696866357248 B (696.9 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family A2A76A87-7D4E-4D87-897C-C23078E246AD

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Status:       Unlocked

        Encryption Type:         None

        Conversion Status:       NoConversion

        Conversion Direction:    -none-

        Has Encrypted Extents:   No

        Fully Secure:            No

        Passphrase Required:     No

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 5629910C-4500-4B0A-8439-28020B05CDE1

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk2

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          811999952896 B (812.0 GB)

            Conversion Progress:   -none-

            Revertible:            No

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS


----------



## Le docteur (6 Février 2015)

Jetez un coup d'œil sur les explications de macomaniac.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2015)

Suite à un erreur d'édition, voir ci après.


----------



## macomaniac (6 Février 2015)

Salut *southpark*.

La commande dans le «Terminal» : diskutil cs list (abréviation de diskutil coreStorage list) est spécifique: elle ne concerne exclusivement que les Groupes de Volumes Logiques correspondant au format CoreStorage et donc ne retourne que le tableau de cette (ou de ces) structure(s) - pour autant qu'il en existe. Il est donc absolument normal que la partition de récupération «Recovery HD» ne soit jamais renseignée en retour de commande de diskutil cs list, car cette partition ne relève pas d'un format CoreStorage. La commande : diskutil list standard, par contre, est générique : elle concerne le dispositif de partitionnement total de tous les disques attachés au Mac à un moment donné, et donc retourne le tableau des partitions par disque dans l'ordre numérique correspondant à la table des devices - quel que soit le format supporté par chacune (jhfs+ ou CoreStorage ou ntfs etc.). C'est donc en retour de cette commande que tu peux bien vérifier l'existence d'une Apple_Boot Recovery HD à son rang.

En ce qui concerne, à présent, l'affichage ou le non-affichage du disque de la «Recovery HD» à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage obtenu en pressant la touche 'alt' au démarrage, la réponse t'a été donnée a deux reprises par *Renaud* : dès lors qu'un format CoreStorage se trouve greffé sur la partition-Système de l'OS (la /dev/disk0s2 régulièrement), alors la partition de récupération «Recovery HD» qui occupe le rang immédiatement consécutif dans la table des devices (la /dev/disk0s3 toujours aussi régulièrement) *n'est jamais affichée* à l'écran de choix des disques de démarrage et donc ne peut jamais être atteinte par un démarrage avec l'option 'alt' (il faut exclusivement démarrer avec *⌘R* pour accéder à son environnement).

Cette situation pour le moins curieuse appelle plusieurs observations :








Comme *Renaud* te l'a signalé, la manière dont se trouve décliné le format CoreStorage importe peu à l'affaire. Que ce soit un CoreStorage simple (tel que l'installateur de «Yosemite» se complaît à le greffer _à l'insu du plein gré_ des utilisateurs), que ce soit un CoreStorage chiffré (résultant de l'activation volontaire - mais souvent irréfléchie - de «FileVault-2»), que ce soit enfin un CoreStorage double (correspondant à un «FusionDrive» solidarisant 2 disques physiques pour rejeter un seul Volume Logique) - dans tous les cas de figures, la sanction est *identique* : la «Recovery HD» qui suit la partition de l'OS supportant ce format CoreStorage se trouve censurée d'affichage à l'écran de choix des disques de démarrage.


La raison pour laquelle l'existence d'un format CoreStorage sur une partition censure d'affichage à l'écran de choix des disques de démarrage sa voisine immédiate «Recovery HD» n'est pas documentée par Apple. Un format CoreStorage consiste à édifier un artefact "pyramidal" sur une partition donnée choisie pour support, artefact qui s'appelle un Groupe de Volumes Logiques : à la base, un Disque Physique Virtuel se trouve greffé sur la partition-support (on pourrait aussi bien dire que cette partition se trouve désormais identifiée virtuellement à un Disque Physique complet) --> en position intemédiaire, une instance de paramétrage dite Famille de Volumes Logique gère la production d'un volume à partir du Disque Physique Virtuel ; en dernière position, un Volume Logique se trouve rejeté qui n'admet que le Disque Physique Virtuel pour support.

Il se constate déjà que, dès qu'un Disque Physique Virtuel  se trouve greffé sur une partition du Disque Physique Réel, alors ce dernier se trouve comme "occulté" par ce recouvrement et n'est plus adressable directement, aussi longtemps qu'existe le format CoreStorage. Il paraît bien par ailleurs que, dès qu'un Volume Logique se trouve rejeté par le Disque Physique Virtuel  en question, c'est comme si le dossier de _boot_ de la «Recovery HD» voisine s'en trouvait "occulté" lui aussi, et par là dissimulé au scan de l'EFI déclenché par le démarrage avec l'option 'alt'.


En ce qui te concerne, ton Mac possède 2 disques solidarisés dans un FusionDrive, càd. un Groupe de Volumes Logiques : CoreStorage --> chacune des partitions majeures (la /dev/disk0s2 du SSD de 120 Go et la /dev/disk1s2  du HDD de 700 Go) supporte donc un Disque Physique Virtuel et les 2 se trouvent solidarisés ensemble dans une Famille de Volumes Logiques unique qui détermine la production d'un Volume Logique unique de 812 Go. Comme c'est un mitonnage spécial "Apple" et pas "maison", il apparaît alors que la «Recovery HD» se trouve installée en appendice de la partition majeure du HDD et donc sur ce dernier disque (en /dev/disk1s3). Quoi qu'il en soit, l'effet CoreStorage ne loupe pas, et le Volume Logique massif du FusionDrive "fait de l'ombre" au dossier de _boot_ : com.apple.recovery.boot de la «Recovery HD» en empêchant l'EFI d'y repérer l'existence d'un fichier Boot_Loader : boot.efi et donc d'afficher le volume de la «Recovery HD» comme disque démarrable.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Février 2015)

Bon, ben ça y est le chasseur de corestorage est là..


----------



## southpark (7 Février 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *southpark*.
> 
> La commande dans le «Terminal» : diskutil cs list (abréviation de diskutil coreStorage list) est spécifique: elle ne concerne exclusivement que les Groupes de Volumes Logiques correspondant au format CoreStorage et donc ne retourne que le tableau de cette (ou de ces) structure(s) - pour autant qu'il en existe. Il est donc absolument normal que la partition de récupération «Recovery HD» ne soit jamais renseignée en retour de commande de diskutil cs list, car cette partition ne relève pas d'un format CoreStorage. La commande : diskutil list standard, par contre, est générique : elle concerne le dispositif de partitionnement total de tous les disques attachés au Mac à un moment donné, et donc retourne le tableau des partitions par disque dans l'ordre numérique correspondant à la table des devices - quel que soit le format supporté par chacune (jhfs+ ou CoreStorage ou ntfs etc.). C'est donc en retour de cette commande que tu peux bien vérifier l'existence d'une Apple_Boot Recovery HD à son rang.
> 
> ...



Salut macomaniac,

Merci pour t'est explication détailler tout est clair pour moi maintenant ;-)


----------



## southpark (28 Février 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *southpark*.
> 
> La commande dans le «Terminal» : diskutil cs list (abréviation de diskutil coreStorage list) est spécifique: elle ne concerne exclusivement que les Groupes de Volumes Logiques correspondant au format CoreStorage et donc ne retourne que le tableau de cette (ou de ces) structure(s) - pour autant qu'il en existe. Il est donc absolument normal que la partition de récupération «Recovery HD» ne soit jamais renseignée en retour de commande de diskutil cs list, car cette partition ne relève pas d'un format CoreStorage. La commande : diskutil list standard, par contre, est générique : elle concerne le dispositif de partitionnement total de tous les disques attachés au Mac à un moment donné, et donc retourne le tableau des partitions par disque dans l'ordre numérique correspondant à la table des devices - quel que soit le format supporté par chacune (jhfs+ ou CoreStorage ou ntfs etc.). C'est donc en retour de cette commande que tu peux bien vérifier l'existence d'une Apple_Boot Recovery HD à son rang.
> 
> ...



Salut macomaniac , 
Aurait encore une question par rapport au fusionDrive ;-) lorsque que je veux faire une instalation propre dans l'uttilitaire disque j'ai mas Partition Macintosh HD et la Boot Camp qui apparaise , si je formate la Macintosh HD je suppose que le SSD et le HHD clasique sont formater  sauf bien sur la partition boot camp ?
merci ;-)


----------



## macomaniac (1 Mars 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Bon, ben ça y est le chasseur de corestorage est là..


Qu'aime notablement humer le *macomaniac* ? Le fumet du CoreStorage à l'orée des bois le dimanche





​Salut *southpark*.

Je viens de faire un essai expérimental sur 2 clés USB : /dev/disk1 et /dev/disk2. 

La /dev/disk1, après la partition EFI (/dev/disk1s1), n'a qu'une partition supportant un volume exploitable au format jhfs+ (/dev/disk1s2) ; la /dev/disk2, après la partition EFI (/dev/disk2s1), a par contre 3 partitions supportant 3 volumes exploitables (/dev/disk2s2 au format jhfs+ ; /dev/disk2s3 au format jhfs+ dont j'ai intitulé le volume correspondant «Recovery HD» ; et /dev/disk2s4 au format ntfs dont j'ai intitulé le volume correspondant «BootCamp»).

J'ai intégré les 2 partitions /dev/disk1s2 et /dev/disk2s2 dans un Groupe de Volumes Logiques : CoreStorage unique de manière à créer l'équivalent d'un Fusion Drive --> les 2 partitions /dev/disk1s2 et /dev/disk2s2 ont donc été virées chacune au statut de Disque Physique Virtuel (= "Physical Volume"), lesquels se trouvent intégrés à une instance de pilotage unique : une Famille Logique ("Logical Volume Family") qui rejette un Volume Logique ("Logical Volume") unique, au format jhfs+ et intitulé «Macintosh HD», sur lequel je pourrais supposer installé un OS.

Je viens de faire l'expérience de sélectionner, dans la GUI de l'«Utilitaire de Disque», le Volume Logique unique de mon Fusion Drive expérimental et d'activer l'option '_Effacer_' au format jhfs+ --> un nouveau Volume Logique unique, au format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) et intitulé toujours «Macintosh HD» se trouve rejeté, à la fois dans le strict respect des partitions annexes : /dev/disk2s3 au format jhfs+ dont le volume correspondant est intitulé «Recovery HD» et /dev/disk2s4 au format ntfs dont le volume correspondant est intitulé «BootCamp» ; *et* dans la stricte préservation de l'édifice du Groupe de Volumes Logiques composite de mon «Fusion Drive» expérimental.





​
cette expérimentation répond donc à ta question spécifique : 



southpark a dit:


> une question par rapport au fusionDrive -->  lorsque que je veux faire une instalation propre dans l'uttilitaire disque j'ai ma Partition Macintosh HD et la Boot Camp qui apparaissent - si je formate la Macintosh HD, je suppose que le SSD et le HHD classique sont formatés sauf bien sur la partition Boot Camp ?



☞ le "_formatage_" (effaçage/recréation d'un format d'écriture conditionnant l'existence d'un Volume montable sur une partition-disque donnée) n'affecte que le Volume Logique unique rejeté par la structure composite du Groupe de Volumes Logiques du Fusion Drive. Ce Volume Logique unique reposant sur 2 Disques Physiques Virtuels greffés sur 2 partitions-disques (la /dev/disk1s2 et la /dev/disk2s2 dans mon exemple), ce sont uniquement ces "Disques Physiques Virtuels" qui se trouvent effacés/ré-affectés à un nouveau format d'écriture conditionnant le Volume Logique unique qui en est rejeté de par la structure composite du Groupe de Volume Logiques : Fusion Drive. Les partitions *indépendantes* du Groupe de Volumes Logiques (dans mon exemple : la /dev/disk2s3 au format jhfs+ dont le volume correspondant s'intitule «Recovery HD» et la /dev/disk2s4 au format ntfs dont le volume correspondant s'intitule «BootCamp») ne sont absolument pas touchées par ce reformatage.

*NB n°1* --> le "_formatage_" du Volume Logique unique du Fusion Drive n'affecte pas directement les *partitions brutes* des 2 Disques Physiques Réels (dans ton cas : le SSD et le HDD) ; mais les *artefacts logiques* qui ont été greffés dessus comme des "couches logicielles" : les 2 Disques Physiques Virtuels qui "recouvrent" actuellement les partitions-disques en question. 

*NB n°2* --> un Groupe de Volumes Logiques réagit différemment à une commande de reformatage de son Volume Logique selon qu'il s'agit d'un dispositif CoreStorage *simple* (un seul Disque Physique Réel --> un seul Disque Physique Virtuel --> un Volume Logique unique) ou un CoreStorage *composite* de type Fusion Drive (deux Disques Physiques Réels --> deux Disques Physiques Virtuels --> un Volume Logique unique). En effet, si mon expérience sur mes clés associées en un Fusion Drive prouve que le reformatage du Volume Logique unique est *non-destructif *de la structure CoreStorage qui se trouve reconduite en sortie ; par contre, lorsqu'on a affaire à un Groupe de Volumes Logiques simple (ne concernant qu'un seul Disque Physique Réel en dernière instance), le reformatage du Volume Logique unique est *destructif *de la structure CoreStorage qui se trouve anéantie en sortie et remplacée par un un format standard jhfs+.




​


----------



## southpark (3 Mars 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> Qu'aime notablement humer le *macomaniac* ? Le fumet du CoreStorage à l'orée des bois le dimanche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci bien pour ta réponse claire et compléte ;-)


----------



## agarri03 (17 Mars 2015)

Bonjour a tous.
J'ai un Macbook Pro 15 2010 sur lequel j'ai deux partitions, une Yosemite et une Bootcamp W7.
Ce matin lorsque j'ai allumé mon ordi, je suis resté bloqué sur la pomme avec la barre a environ 40%.
Après deux tentatives je suis allé dans l'utilitaire de disque avec CMD +R et la, partition Mac OSX grisée et seulement la case '' verifier le disque '' cliquable, qui m'annonce que je dois réparer .. mais la case réparer est grisée ! J'ai retenté, j'ai pu lancer une verification, et ma partition s'est démontée pendant la réparation, ce qui a conduit a son echec. Je suis bloqué .. ce n'est pas un problème de disque dur, je viens de le changer il y a un mois, et ma partition Windows démarre impeccable et rapidement. J'ai aussi accès a ma partition OSX dans le poste de travail de Windows, acces au fichier .. cependant je remarque un bazar pas possible avec tout un tas de dossier vides crées dans la nuit, je ne sais pas comment ...
Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je lui en serais très reconnaissant.


----------



## agena (29 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, voila je viens ici expliquer mon cas je sais que ça va prendre un peu de temps pour me lire, mais je suis vraiment dans la mr....donc voila...j'ai fais sauvegarde sur disque dur externe et effacer tout se qu'il y a sur le mac via effacer disque dur mais mon soucis est que j'arrive a démarrer sur ma sauvegarde disque dur externe et je ne sais pas comment faire pour rétablir cette sauvegarde sur le disque dur du mac. Je précise que il était sous léopard ( il éjecte systématique mon dvd installation fournis avec mon mac) un ami m'avait installé lion mais  je veux vendre mon mac nikel en configuration d'usine,  aidez moi svp

ma question est: comment faire pour rétablir cette sauvegarde sur le disque dur du mac?


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2015)

agena a dit:


> ma question est: comment faire pour rétablir cette sauvegarde sur le disque dur du mac?


Avec quoi tu as fait cette sauvegarde, quel logiciel ?

Sinon, par défaut avec Snow Leopard, il suffit d'insérer 1 des 2 DVD, de redémarrer en maintenant la touche C qui lancera l'installeur du DVD.


----------



## agena (29 Avril 2015)

j'ai sauvegardé avec time machine et le cd installe est systématiquement éjecté même en faisant cette opération


----------



## agena (29 Avril 2015)

donc je démarre sur mon disque dur externe puisque il n'y a que lui qui s'affiche pas autre choix alors depuis ce disque j'ai refais une partion de 250,06Go toshiba MKR2..etc...mais aprés je ne sais pas comment faire car la partition crée doit devenir mon disque de démarrage ...et il n'y a rien dessus
voila ou j'en suis exactement


----------



## agena (29 Avril 2015)

j'ai tellement essayé de truc que je ne sais même plus se que j'ai fais, enfin le disque physique toshiba est toujours là. Je ne sais pas si cette info vous aide ...je dois vous remercier pour votre réponse et vous remercier aussi si ensemble nous trouvons une solution


----------



## agena (29 Avril 2015)

je viens d'essaier ceci donc démarrage disque dur externe j'ai introduit dvd installe fournis avec l'achat du pc ( en espérant que se soit le bon car mon mari en avait acheté un aussi a l'époque et il l'a vendu en remettant ces cd-dvd) donc si il n'y a pas eu d'inversion avec les cd-dvd ca doit fonctionner?. Donc le dvd introduit est entrain d'être verifier avant installation car il tourne enfin dans le mac je te dis quoi quand il aura fini


----------



## agena (29 Avril 2015)

ca a marché léopard c'est réinstallé et je fais les mise a jour


----------



## Locke (29 Avril 2015)

agena a dit:


> ca a marché léopard c'est réinstallé et je fais les mise a jour


Hé ben, tu avais donc les bons DVD, c'est parfait.


----------



## agena (29 Avril 2015)

c'est pas gagné tout est terminé mais je n'ai pas de disque de démarrage attribué a léopard et j'aimerai le mettre a jour via snow leopard-lion-yosémite ...je pense que la partition crée n'est pas bonne car si léopard c'est installé dedans il y a aussi la sauvegarde du disque dur externe je ne sais plus quoi faire ...


----------



## agena (29 Avril 2015)

donc pour résumé le pc démarre avec cette partition sans titre ou il reste 68 gigas libre et sur 232 gigas sur toshiba et si je veux mettre snow leopard il me dis que celui ci ne peux pas être installé sur ce volume ??? donc pas gagné du tout svp aidez moi ...encore merci a vous


----------



## Le docteur (29 Avril 2015)

Installer X mises à jour dessus, c'est loin d'être "propre", même si parfois on peut avoir des surprises (mon PowerBook 12' était plus stable à partir d'un Tiger mis à jour en Léopard qu'avec un Léopard direct, mais je pense que c'était dû à des bouts de codes PPC qui avaient été évacués abusivement dans Léopard).

Autre problème : pour mettre à jour en Lion ➜ Yosemite, il te faudra le faire depuis ton compte App Store et du coup ce système sera lié à ton compte (à moins qu'on puisse ensuite déconnecter l'utilisateur et laisser le système).


----------



## agena (30 Avril 2015)

je vais essaier de refaire une partition propre sur 250 toshiba et refaire l'opération d'installation précedente mais cette fois avec snow leopard et ensuite si ca marche je reprend lion et mise a jour yosémite vous en penser quoi ?


----------



## agena (30 Avril 2015)

c'est incroyable que depuis léopard 10.5 tu peux rien faire d'autre que de passer par une réinstallation avec snow léopard 10.6 et te permettre d'avancer plus loin...


----------



## agena (1 Mai 2015)

bonjour,  voila tout va bien mon pc roule super et il est nikel alors je fais un petit récap sur  ce qui a marché
donc au départ disque dur effacer sur partition toshiba donc pour restauration systéme c'est gros bidouillage pour trouver car dvd d'intallation fourni avec l'achat du pc était systématiquement éjectée, alors voila ce qui a marché pour moi après 4 jours entier de bidouillage et de lecture pour trouver enfin la solution

1) démarrage via mon disque dur externe
2)créer une nouvelle partition en sélectionnant toshiba 
3)fermer disque de démarrage
4) insérer disque dvd fournis avec votre pc lors de l'achat et dés qu'il tourne sélectionner la partion nouvelle pour moi elle était sans titre , installer et débranché le disque externe dés que vous entendez le dvd tourné dans le pc là leopard 10.5 s'installe et redémarre
5)allez chercher snow léopard dmg et combo  et l' installé sur clé usb
6)copie la clé usb sur la nouvelle partition via utilitaire de disque en sélectionnant source : usb- destination votre partition
7) redémarrer en alt et sélectionner votre partition
8) quand pc propose récupération lion cliqué et la restauration se met en place toute seule

ps: j’espère ne pas avoir oublié une étape car c'est compliqué et il faut penser a faire les mises a jour une fois chaque système installé

voila j’espère dépanner quelqu'un bonne journée à toutes et à tous et surtout courage si vous avez une sauvegarde rien n'est perdu et il faut persévérer

Bonne journée
AGENA


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mai 2015)

Reste ma question. Comment fais tu pour récupérer Lion sans un compte Apple (ton compte ?). Après tu fais comment, tu te déconnecte du compte ?


----------



## Locke (1 Mai 2015)

agena a dit:


> 1) Je précise que il était sous léopard ( il éjecte systématique mon dvd installation fournis avec mon mac) 2) un ami m'avait installé lion mais je veux vendre mon mac nikel en configuration d'usine


1) Par défaut, lors d'une revente, le vendeur à l'obligation de fournir les DVD qui ont été livrés avec.

Tu ne te poses la question de savoir si dans le futur ça ne va pas poser un problème. Tu as déjà galéré pour faire une installation propre, soit, mais si dans l'avenir l'acheteur à un problème, il fait comment pour faire une clean install vu qu'il n'aura aucun support.

Je me répète, le vendeur à l'obligation de fournir les DVD qui ont été livrés avec le Mac.

2) Déjà, c'est une grosse erreur. Je m'explique, Lion n'a jamais été gratuit, pour l'utiliser il faut qu'il soit associé à un compte Apple, donc son compte personnel. Avec quel compte cette version de Lion a été installée ?



agena a dit:


> 8) quand pc propose récupération lion cliqué et la restauration se met en place toute seule



Comment va faire un acheteur s'il n'a pas la possibilité en ayant créer un compte de faire des MAJ qui lui seront refusées du fait que ce sera associé avec un autre compte ?

Et pour le reste, le descriptif de ta réinstallation, c'est plutôt du cirque qu'autre chose. Mais bon, si tu pouvais éclaircir les 2 points cités, ce serait bien.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (1 Mai 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Sinon, par défaut avec Snow Leopard, il suffit d'insérer 1 des 2 DVD, de redémarrer en maintenant la touche C qui lancera l'installeur du DVD.


Et pour pouvoir réinstaller SL sur un Mac doté d'une partition Recovery, il faut d'abord repartitionner le disque interne pour effacer cette partition
(effacer la partition 10.8-10 ne suffit pas).


----------



## Ardienn (9 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit souci.
J'ai créé une partition sur mon SSD pour tester El Capitan (je sais, pas taper..)

Je me suis donc retrouvé avec
- une grosse partition ou j'ai mon système actuel, à savoir Yosemite. (appelons la 'A')
- une petite partition ou j'ai bien pu installer El Capitan (appelons la 'B')

Problème : une fois l'installation de El Capitan réalisée, lorsque je vais dans utilitaire de disque, au lieu de voir =

A
   ->A
   ->B

Je me retrouve avec = 

B
   ->B
   ->A

Si bien que B (El Capitan) semble être devenue le tronc commun au deux partitions (désolé je n'ai pas les termes techniques). Et quand je vais dans 'partitionner' et que je sélectionne l'une ou l'autre partition, il m'est impossible de cliquer sur '+/-' ; 'options' ; 'rétablir' ; 'appliquer'.

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a eu un souci. Y'a t-il une façon de faire pour que A (mon système) redevienne le tronc commun (et me permette ainsi de reprendre la main sur les partitions?).

Au pire, je laisse comme ça et attendrai la sortie officielle du nouvel OS pour une clean install, car je n'ai pas le temps de tout réinstaller en ce moment.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2015)

Salut *Ardienn*.

Le type d'affichage dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» que tu décris me parais un effet induit par un format CoreStorage que l'installateur d'«El Capitan» aurait greffé automatiquement ("_à l'insu de ton plein gré_") sur la partition d'accueil de cet OS (l'installateur de «Yosemite» ayant déjà fréquemment créé ce type de format sur la partition d'accueil de cet OS - il semble que celui d'«El Capitan» persévère dans la même voie...).

Le format CoreStorage encapsule la partition d'accueil concernée dans un dispositif logique complexe = Groupe de Volumes Logiques consistant en 3 instances superposées : à la base, la partition physique du disque se trouve convertie en un Physical Volume (Disque Physique Virtuel) ; au milieu, une Logical Volume Family (Famille de Volumes Logiques) est créée qui est l'interface de pilotage du groupe ; au sommet, un Logical Volume (Volume Logique) se trouve exporté, qui a l'apparence pour l'utilisateur d'un volume standard.

Dès qu'une formation CoreStorage se trouve greffée sur une partition de disque, quel que soit le rang de cette partition dans le dispositif d'ensemble de la Table de Partition GUID du disque, alors elle induit un "effet d'affichage graphique" spécial dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» : le Disque Physique Réel (ici : ton SSD matériel) cesse de pouvoir être représenté graphiquement, et ce qui se substitue à lui en tête d'affiche comme "Disque Unique Apparent", c'est le Groupe de Volumes Logiques entier qui se trouve encapsuler la partition partitulière de la Table de partition GUID. Ce Groupe de Volumes Logiques (l'architecture globale) emprunte son intitulé au Volume Logique qui s'en trouve exporté au final. Si donc le Volume Logique dans lequel se trouve installé ton «El Capitan» s'intitule Macintosh HD, alors tu vois s'afficher une redondance nominale en tête d'affiche de l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de type :

Macintosh HD
---Macintosh HD

où le 1er Macintosh HD représente le Groupe de Volumes Logiques global qui joue un rôle d'écran dissimulant le Disque Physique Réel du SSD et le soustrayant à l'affichage ; et le 2è Macintosh HD représente le Volume Logique exporté en 3è instance par le groupe CoreStorage entier.

Suppose qu'à la racine la Table de Partition GUID de ton SSD corresponde à ceci ("dev" abrège "devices" : support d'écriture ; "disk0" désigne par défaut le disque en connexion SATA ; "s" désigne le "secteur" du disque = partition) :

SSD = /dev/disk0
---EFI (petit en-tête par défaut de 209 Mo) = /dev/disk0s1
---Macintosh HD (le volume de ton «Yosemite») = /dev/disk0s2
---Recovery HD (la partition de récupération 10.10.3 de ton «Yosemite) = /dev/disk0s3 
---Macintosh HD (le volume de ton «El Capitan») = /dev/disk0s4 
---Recovery HD» (le volume de récupération 10.11.bêta de ton «El Capitan») = /dev/disk0s5 

et introduis dans ce schéma un format CoreStorage sur la partition : /dev/disk0s4 = Macintosh HD (le volume de ton «El Capitan») --> alors l'affichage dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» va devenir (par l'effet de masquage du Disque Physique Réel induit par le CoreStorage) :

Macintosh HD (Groupe de Volumes Logiques global greffé sur la /dev/disk0s4 et volant l'affiche au Disque Physique Réel)
---Macintosh HD (le volume de ton «El Capitan») = /dev/disk0s4
---EFI (en-tête de 209 Mo) = /dev/disk0s1
---Recovery HD» (le volume de récupération 10.11.bêta de ton «El Capitan») = /dev/disk0s5
---Macintosh HD (le volume de ton «Yosemite») = /dev/disk0s2
---Recovery HD (la partition de récupération 10.10.3 de ton «Yosemite) = /dev/disk0s3

Comme l'«Utilitaire de Disque» dont le menu spécial "_Déboguer_" n'est pas activé par défaut n'affiche pas les partitions graphiquement invisibles, ce dispositif se réduit chez toi à :

Macintosh HD (Groupe de Volumes Logiques global greffé sur la /dev/disk0s4 et volant l'affiche au Disque Physique Réel)
---Macintosh HD (le volume de ton «El Capitan») = /dev/disk0s4
---Macintosh HD (le volume de ton «Yosemite») = /dev/disk0s2

Soit, si ton «Yosemite» est symbolisé par A et ton «El Capitan» par B, l'affichage :

B (Groupe de Volumes Logiques greffé sur la partition /dev/disk0s4 et volant l'affiche au Disque Physique Réel)
---B (Volume Logique «El Capitan» exporté par le Groupe de Volumes Logique)
---A (Volume Standard «Yosemite» de la partition /dev/disk0s2)

--------------------​Comme tu vois, c'est un effet de distorsion de l'affichage graphique dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» sous l'effet d'_hégémonie_ du format CoreStorage sur le format jhfs+ standard.

Si tu veux y voir plus clair, je t'invite (dans ta session de «Yosemite») à aller à : _Applications/Utilitaires _pour lancer le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, si tu saisis d'abord la commande (purement informative) : 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> en retour de cette commande [= invocation du programme UNIX diskutil, et impératif verbal d'action : liste ! <les devices ou supports d'écriture>], tu vois s'afficher le Tableau de partition GUID *réel* de ton SSD, avec la distribution de ses partitions selon leur ordre génétiquement constitué (c'est la table des devices effective).

Si à présent tu enchaînes avec la commande (encore informative) : 
	
	



```
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ --> en retour de cette commande [= invocation du programme UNIX diskutil, et impératif verbal d'action : liste ! restreint au domaine "cs" = abrégé de "CoreStorage" <les devices ou supports d'écriture exclusivement porteur d'un Groupe de Volumes Logiques>], tu vois s'afficher le tableau du Groupe de Volumes Logiques dont dépend ton «El Capitan».

--> si tu sélectionnais au pointeur dans la fenêtre du «Terminal» (pas de photo !) chacun de ces tableaux pour les copier l'un après l'autre dans ce fil, je pourrais gloser davantage sur la distribution logique actuelle de ton SSD (voire indiquer un moyen de faire sauter le format CoreStorage afin de faire cesser la déformation d'affichage dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» - tout dépend des informations mentionnées).

Tant que tu es dans le «Terminal», fais donc un copier-coller de la commande : 
	
	



```
defaults write com.apple.DiskUtility DUDebugMenuEnabled 1
```
 et ↩︎ --> *re-démarre* ton Mac dans la foulée et _re-boote_ sur ton «Yosemite» pour lancer l'«Utilitaire de Disque» --> tu t'aperçois qu'un nouveau menu s'affiche dans la barre de menus supérieure de l'utilitaire : le menu "_Déboguer_" (la commande dans le «Terminal» consiste à activer ce menu dormant) --> déroule les sous-menus et coche le pénultième : "_Afficher chaque partition_" --> désormais ton «Utilitaire de Disque» "voit" les partitions invisibles : l'«EFI», les «Recovery HD» et les cartes d'amorçage Boot OS X du dispositif CoreStorage, ce qui peut te permettre d'y voir plus clair. Sans néanmoins modifier l'effet perturbateur de l'affichage induit par le CoreStorage.

[NB. Il se pourrait qu'il y ait eu déjà un CoreStorage sur la partition /dev/disk0s2 de ton SSD - l'installateur de «Yosemite» étant coutumier de cette facétie --> j'en ai fait abstraction dans ce qui précède, en supposant que l'effet "CoreStorage" n'était introduit que par l'installateur de ton «El Capitan»...]

--------------------​


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juin 2015)

CoreStorage, le nouveau Troll des montagnes 
Je m'y suis fait au bestiau et je commence à l'apprivoiser (j'ai bien été obligé vu que je suis revenu en mode Filevault), mais au début ça surprend et je ne suis peut-être pas au bout de mes suprises.


----------



## Ardienn (10 Juin 2015)

Hello Macomaniac,

Tout d'abord un grand merci pour ton aide ! 

Je commence, un peu, à comprendre ce qui a pu se produire lors de cette installation. Ce qui est embêtant, c'est que cette distortion dans l’affichage semble m'empêcher de prendre la main sur mes partitions (depuis Yosemite). Mon objectif étant de remettre mon système comme il l'était avant la modification et de n'avoir plus qu'une seule partition : mon système principal.

Voilà ce que donne les commandes que tu me proposes. Tout en sachant que 'El Capitan HD' est le nom que j'avais moi-même renseigné lors de la création de ma petite partition.

*- Première ligne de commande : *

MBPdeAlexandre:~ (mon prénom accolé à mon nom)$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  GUID_partition_scheme  *512.1 GB  disk0
  1:  EFI EFI  209.7 MB  disk0s1
  2:  Apple_HFS Alexandre. SSD  470.3 GB  disk0s2
  3:  Apple_Boot Recovery HD  650.0 MB  disk0s3
  4:  Apple_CoreStorage  40.3 GB  disk0s4
  5:  Apple_Boot Recovery HD  650.0 MB  disk0s5
/dev/disk1
  #:  TYPE NAME  SIZE  IDENTIFIER
  0:  Apple_HFS el capitan HD  *40.0 GB  disk1
  Logical Volume on disk0s4
  B98D8F0B-3478-4815-B9B3-22885845903A
  Unencrypted
MBPdeAlexandre:~ (mon prénom accolé à mon nom)$

*- Deuxième ligne de commande : *

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 783FE6CE-9BE5-40D1-9A4C-85A676CFF5F1
  =========================================================
  Name:  el capitan HD
  Status:  Online
  Size:  40344002560 B (40.3 GB)
  Free Space:  18915328 B (18.9 MB)
  |
  +-< Physical Volume 23169258-3717-40D3-A18D-E6E8FEBBF344
  |  ----------------------------------------------------
  |  Index:  0
  |  Disk:  disk0s4
  |  Status:  Online
  |  Size:  40344002560 B (40.3 GB)
  |
  +-> Logical Volume Family 3DE05CEB-B7D5-4E2D-AB86-833A848078E6
  ----------------------------------------------------------
  Encryption Status:  Unlocked
  Encryption Type:  None
  Conversion Status:  NoConversion
  Conversion Direction:  -none-
  Has Encrypted Extents:  No
  Fully Secure:  No
  Passphrase Required:  No
  |
  +-> Logical Volume B98D8F0B-3478-4815-B9B3-22885845903A
  ---------------------------------------------------
  Disk:  disk1
  Status:  Online
  Size (Total):  39972765696 B (40.0 GB)
  Conversion Progress:  -none-
  Revertible:  Yes (no decryption required)
  LV Name:  el capitan HD
  Volume Name:  el capitan HD
  Content Hint:  Apple_HFS
MBPdeAlexandre:~ (mon prénom accolé à mon nom)$ 

Concernant la troisième ligne de commande, je m'en vais de ce pas la saisir, encore merci !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Juin 2015)

Salut *Ardienn*.

Le salut est en bout de... ligne de commande. Comme tu peux le voir dans cet extrait du tableau du CoreStorage qui exporte le Volume Logique de ton «el Capitan HD» :

+-> Logical Volume B98D8F0B-3478-4815-B9B3-22885845903A
---------------------------------------------------
Disk: disk1
Status: Online
Size (Total): 39972765696 B (40.0 GB)
Conversion Progress: -none-
Revertible: Yes (no decryption required)​
le format CoreStorage en question est réversible non destructivement par une simple commande dans le «Terminal». Tu vas te retrouver en sortie avec un volume «el Capitan HD» toujours debout, mais dont le système de fichiers aura récupéré sagement le format jhfs+ (Mac OS étendu journalisé) après suppression du CoreStorage. Par conséquent, nul besoin (provisoirement) de supprimer son volume, non plus que sa partition de récupération «Recovery HD 10.11» (dont tu auras noté la présence en /dev/disk0s5 comme attendu), si tu veux continuer tes tests - car l'affichage du tableau de partitionnement dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» aura récupéré son ordre conforme à la _Genèse_ (n'oublie pas de le _déboguer_ par la commande que j'avais donnée : ainsi tu verras aussi les partitions de récupération).

Donc, de ta session de «Yosemite», fais directement un copier-coller dans le «Terminal» de la commande :

```
sudo diskutil coreStorage revert B98D8F0B-3478-4815-B9B3-22885845903A
```
 et ↩︎ (invocation du programme diskutil avec modalité spéciale : CoreStorage et impératif d'action : Renverse le format ! + ciblage de l'UUID du Volume Logique comme objet) --> une demande de password s'affiche (commande sudo --> Substitute User DO = opérer en qualité d'utilisateur substitut de root, le Super-Administrateur_Système) --> tape ton mot-de-passe admin à l'aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et derechef ↩︎ --> le système de fichiers de la partition /dev/disk0s4 va être désencapsulé du format CoreStorage et restitué non destructivement au format jhfs+.

Attends le réaffichage de l'invite de commande de type ardienn$ pour signe de complétion et *re-démarre *impérativement ton Mac en _re-bootant_ sur ton «Yosemite» (ainsi le kernel en exercice chargera la nouvelle distribution logique) --> tu peux vérifier dans ton «Utilitaire de Disque» que l'affichage du partitionnement de ton disque est redevenu standard.

Tu as désormais la main sur des partitions, car le Disque Physique Réel (ton SSD), maintenant qu'il n'est plus occulté par le Groupe de Volume Logique qui lui volait la vedette, est derechef affiché en tête de colonne et tu peux donc le sélectionner pour faire jouer le menu "_Partitionner_".

Si tu voulais supprimer tes partitions et réallouer leur espace au volume de ton «Yosemite» --> après sélection du SSD global, dans le menu "_Partitionner_" une sélection du volume «el Capitan HD», avec pression du bouton "*-*" virerait son volume au statut de "Free Space" (grisé) = suppression du système de fichiers correspondant ; puis une extension du rectangle figurant le volume de ton «Yosemite» jusqu'en bas pour lui faire récupérer l'ensemble du "Free Space" (le grisé) et "_Appliquer" --> _permettrait de redilater son volume par récupération des 40 Go du volume supprimé. Sans suppression de la «Recovery HD 10.10.3» intercalée en /dev/disk0s3, car le programme diskutil qui travaille en loucedé est implémenté d'une fonctionnalité automatique de mise-à-jour de l'emplacement de la partition de récupération lorsqu'elle est sur le chemin d'un partitionnement rétro-grade).

[NB. La «Recovery HD» en queue de peloton sera peut-être inaffectée, car non affichée dans les rectangles de re-partitionnement. Dans ce cas, vérifier par diskutil list son n° de partition après suppression du volume «el Capitan HD» --> elle est peut-être bien restée listée en /dev/disk0s5. Alors passer la commande : 
	
	



```
sudo diskutil eraseVolume "Free Space" Untitled /dev/disk0s5
```
 (adapter le n° de partition s'il y a lieu) --> la partition de 650 Mo est virée au statut de "Free Space" et il est possible de récupérer son espace au volume de «Yosemite» par extension graphique de son rectangle dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque».]


----------



## Ardienn (10 Juin 2015)

Re-hello Macomaniac,

Que dire ? Impeccable !!! Un grand merci pour tes conseils avisés !

Tout a très bien fonctionné, la ligne de code permettant de faire apparaître le menu 'déboguer', celle qui aura permis de recouvrer la possibilité de reprendre la main sur les partitions, et enfin la suppression de la partition 'El Capitan HD' elle-même. 

D'ailleurs, la suppression de la partition d'El Capitan semble bien avoir supprimé par la même occasion la 'recovery HD' affiliée ; puisque celle-ci n'est plus visible, ni lors du boot (lorsqu'on maintient 'alt' - j'ai fait le test) ni dans l'utilitaire de disque. La dernière ligne de commande proposée n'aura donc pas été nécessaire dans mon cas.

Dans l'utilitaire de disque, je me retrouve donc bien avec : 

SSD 
-> EFI 
-> 'A' 
-> Recovery HD

Tout semble donc être rentré dans l'ordre. Je vais pouvoir réactiver mon TRIM (que je n'osais plus relancer avec ce système devenu nébuleux). 

Un grand merci pour m'avoir accordé tout ce temps !


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Septembre 2015)

J'ai une question toute bête. En cas de reformatage du disque dur pour une clean install, est-ce qu'il faut juste effacer la partition ou se trouve l'OS, ou TOUT le disque dur à la racine ?







L'idéal pour moi serait d'effacer toute trace de Lion sur mon système mais en conservant malgré tout la partition de récupération "usine" en cas de gros pépin...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2015)

Si tu effaces seulement la partition de l'OS, la partition de récupération te réinstallera l'OS installé auparavant.

Si tu as mis à niveau ton Mac et qu'il est assez récent, la réinstallation via internet réinstallera l'OS d'origine du Mac.
Si le Mac ne dispose pas d'Internet Recovery, il te faudra d'abord sauvegarder ta partition Recovery ou récupérer l'installeur.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Septembre 2015)

Ok merci, donc je n'efface que "Macintosh HD"


----------



## Le docteur (16 Septembre 2015)

Il faudrait d'ailleurs éclaircir un point.
La partition de récupération est-elle effacée avec la partition principale ? J'ai le sentiment que oui mais je ne suis pas sûr. La prochaine fois je vérifierai bien avec DiskUtil, d'autant plus que ça explique peut-être la partition trop importante que me colle CCC quand je veux refaire une Recovery_HD.

Pourtant j'ai l'impression que je vérifie avant... 

Comme quoi un bout de papier à côté de l'ordi pour pallier à l'affection du sieur Alzheimer est une bonne idée aussi.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (16 Septembre 2015)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il faudrait d'ailleurs éclaircir un point.
> La partition de récupération est-elle effacée avec la partition principale ? J'ai le sentiment que oui mais je ne suis pas sûr.



C'était justement le but de ma question


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Septembre 2015)

CCC crée une partition de 1 Go pour restaurer Recovery.


La partition de récupération n'est effacée que quand on le demande expressément
= quand on la désigne (en affichant les partitions invisibles) dans l'onglet _Effacer_, ou quand on passe par l'onglet _Partitionner_.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Septembre 2015)

En apostille :

- Lorsqu'on sélectionne le disque physique du Mac (ligne supérieure, attenante à la marge) et qu'on choisis le menu : "_Effacer_", il y a 2 actions qui s'opèrent : a) suppression de l'ancienne table de partition GUID (avec ses 3 partitions par défaut : l'EFI System Partition (n°1), la Macintosh HD (n°2) et la Recovery HD (n°3) et par la même leurs systèmes de fichiers avec leurs contenus de données) ; b) recréation d'une nouvelle table de Partition GUID (avec 2 seules partitions par défaut : l'ESP en n°1 et en n°2 une partition couvrant tout le reste des blocs du disque et recelant un système de fichiers au format jhfs+ vide de données qui donne, "_monté_", un volume vide).

- Lorsqu'on sélectionne le volume Macintosh HD (2è ligne, en alinéa de la marge), et qu'on choisir le menu "_Effacer_" correspondant, il y a 2 actions qui s'opèrent : a) suppression du système de fichiers jhfs+ de la partition correspondante, avec les données contenues (écritures OS X + données utilisateur) ; b) recréation d'un nouveau système de fichiers jhfs+ par défaut par le formateur de système de fichiers, vierge de contenu de données (système ou utilisateur) et donnant, "_remonté_", un volume vierge. La table de partition GUID générale n'est aucunement affectée, ni aucune autre partition affectée dans son système de fichiers spécifique.​
--> en résumé : {Effacer --> Disque} = remettre à zéro tout le disque au niveau Table de partitions. ; {Effacer --> Volume} = remettre à zéro le système de fichiers de la partition-cible.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (17 Septembre 2015)

Sauf que je  viens de vérifier, et à présent il me propose de restaurer Yosemite. La partition de récupération sous Lion a donc bien été écrasée par une "nouvelle"...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Septembre 2015)

Salut *Laurent*.

Si ton Mac n'est pas antérieur à 2010, il bénéficie de la capacité à démarrer par internet pour télécharger en RAM le disque de la partition de récupération correspondant à l'OS d'usine du Mac et permettant de _Ré-installer_ «Lion» si ton Mac date de {2010 --> Mid 2012} (pour les Macs livrés avec «Snow Léopard 10.6» avec DVD = {2010 --> Early 2011}, l'OS téléchargeable par internet est rétroactivement identifié aussi à «Lion»).

Pour cela, tu démarres avec *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) et tu dois subir l'affichage du logo d'un globe terrestre en rotation le temps (10' à 30' selon le débit de ta connexion internet) que le disque de 450 Mo de la «Recovery HD» "d'usine" se télécharge en RAM. Ensuite, tu as l'environnement classique, sauf que la fonction "_Ré-installer OS X_" te permet de ré-installer la version d'usine d'OS X pour le Mac.


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (17 Septembre 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Laurent*.
> 
> Si ton Mac n'est pas antérieur à 2010, il bénéficie de la capacité à démarrer par internet pour télécharger en RAM le disque de la partition de récupération correspondant à l'OS d'usine du Mac et permettant de _Ré-installer_ «Lion» si ton Mac date de {2010 --> Mid 2012} (pour les Macs livrés avec «Snow Léopard 10.6» avec DVD = {2010 --> Early 2011}, l'OS téléchargeable par internet est rétroactivement identifié aussi à «Lion»).
> 
> *Pour cela, tu démarres avec* *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) et tu dois subir l'affichage du logo d'un globe terrestre en rotation le temps (10' à 30' selon le débit de ta connexion internet) que le disque de 450 Mo de la «Recovery HD» "d'usine" se télécharge en RAM. Ensuite, tu as l'environnement classique, sauf que la fonction "_Ré-installer OS X_" te permet de ré-installer la version d'usine d'OS X pour le Mac.



Ok merci. Je ne connaissais pas cette commande. J'essaierai au prochain redémarrage, j'ai une bonne connexion 100 megas ça devrait pas être trop long.

Pour le moment ça se passe plutôt bien avec Yose, mais de savoir que je peux remettre Lion le cas échéant me rassure


----------



## fanrav (2 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour.
J'aurais besoin de votre aide.
Pour tester la bêta d'EL CAPITAN, j'ai créé une partition sur le disque dur de mon MacBook Pro.
Je souhaite supprimer cette partition.
Pourriez-vous m'expliquer comment supprimer cette partition et avoir un disque sans aucune partition.
Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2015)

Salut *fanrav*.

Tu fais les classiques --> de ta session, tu vas à : _Applications/Utilitaires_ et tu lances le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'affiche, tu saisis d'abord la commande :


```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> en retour, tu vois s'afficher le tableau de partitionnement de tous les disques actuellement attachés à ton Mac. Peux-tu, avec le pointeur, sélectionner les lignes de ce tableau, par ⌘C les copier dans le presse-papier et par ⌘V les coller ici dans une réponse ? Tu passes ensuite la commande :


```
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ --> au cas où tu aurais un (ou deux) format(s) CoreStorage greffé(s) sur la (les) partition(s)-Système(s) du disque de ton Mac, tu obtiendrais en retour un (ou deux) tableau(x) imposant(s) du (des) Groupe(s) de Volumes Logiques impliqué(s) --> peux-tu (si c'est le cas) sélectionner également toutes leurs lignes et les poster ici en retour ? S'il n'y avait pas de CoreStorage (ce qui m'étonnerait un tantinet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), tu obtiendrais seulement la ligne :


```
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```
 et tout sera dit...


----------



## lebossonnet (1 Décembre 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Ardienn*.
> 
> Le type d'affichage dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» que tu décris me parais un effet induit par un format CoreStorage que l'installateur d'«El Capitan» aurait greffé automatiquement ("_à l'insu de ton plein gré_") sur la partition d'accueil de cet OS (l'installateur de «Yosemite» ayant déjà fréquemment créé ce type de format sur la partition d'accueil de cet OS - il semble que celui d'«El Capitan» persévère dans la même voie...).
> 
> ...


----------



## lebossonnet (1 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Je rejoins un fil qui date de quelques mois car il correspond à mon pb. 
Sur un MBP 2011 j'ai un SSD CRUCIAL de 500 Go avec 2 partitions dont l'une supportait il y a encore 48h Mavericks et l'autre Snow léopard, l'intérêt étant de pouvoir utiliser sous Snow quelques vielles appli incompatibles avec les OS suivants.Mes biblio Itunes et photos étaient sur mavericks afin d'éviter des doublons inutiles, mais si j'avais besoin d'y recourir depuis Snow aucun PB les 2 partitions s'affichant sur le bureau de Snow comme 2 disques distincts et les fichiers sur l'autre partition s'ouvrant sans difficulté.
La fantaisie m'a pris de substituer El capitan à Mavericks. Installation sans problème mais depuis Snow impossible d'afficher El Capitan et utilitaire de disque indique que la partition supportant El Capitan est d'un "format incompatible". Ceci correspond aux explications claires que tu donnais (format "corestorage" depuis l'apparition de Yosemite). J'ai appliqué tes indications pour me débarrasser du format corestorage
mais le terminal répond qu'il ne connait pas cs (voir ci-dessous):

mac17:~ Bernard$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *512.1 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Incompatible Format     400.8 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:                  Apple_HFS SNOW                    109.0 GB   disk0s4

  5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             1.2 GB     disk0s5

mac17:~ Bernard$ 
diskutil: did not recognize verb "cs"

Pourtant c'est bien un format Corestorage; à noter que'après déboguage "d'utilitaire de disque" comme tu l'indiquais les différentes partitions s'affichent bien dans ce dernier.
Merci beaucoup si tu as une solution complémentaire.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (1 Décembre 2015)

Salut

C'est sous El Capitan et non SL qu'il faut passer les commandes.

@+


----------



## lebossonnet (2 Décembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> C'est sous El Capitan et non SL qu'il faut passer les commandes.
> 
> @+


Bonjour,
Eh oui… merci beaucoup résultat ok.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Décembre 2015)

lebossonnet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Eh oui… merci beaucoup résultat ok.


Pas de quoi.


----------



## lebossonnet (2 Décembre 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Ardienn*.
> 
> Le type d'affichage dans l'«Utilitaire de Disque» que tu décris me parais un effet induit par un format CoreStorage que l'installateur d'«El Capitan» aurait greffé automatiquement ("_à l'insu de ton plein gré_") sur la partition d'accueil de cet OS (l'installateur de «Yosemite» ayant déjà fréquemment créé ce type de format sur la partition d'accueil de cet OS - il semble que celui d'«El Capitan» persévère dans la même voie...).
> 
> ...


----------



## macomaniac (2 Décembre 2015)

Salut *lebossonnet*.

L'«Utilitaire de Disque» dans «El Capitan» est la contrefaçon minable de ce qui fut une grande application. Une misère logicielle. Entre autres pertes à déplorer : l'impossibilité désormais d'y activer le mode "_Déboguer_" par la commande classique dans le «Terminal». Conséquence : le défaut d'affichage des partitions graphiquement invisibles, comme l'EFI System Partition ou la Recovery HD.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Décembre 2015)

J'imagine assez bien que je vais devoir jouer du Terminal, mais comme je ne sais pas quelle commande entrer je préfère demander 


Sur un de mes dd encore sous Snow Leopard, OmniDisksweeper (lancé en mode root) m'indique en gros 140 Go utilisés.
cmd i sur mon disque indique 411 Go utilisés (oops), confirmé par l'affichage d'Utilitaire de disque.

Je sais que j'ai fait une boulette, sûrement la cause de ce dysfonctionnement apparent : j'ai commencé à partitionner ce dd de 500 Go en deux partitions (170 Go et 330 Go) mais devant la lenteur de la chose (plus de 12 heures à bloquer ma machine), j'ai forcé l'extinction 


Du coup, mes questions(qui sont liées) :

comment je retrouve un affichage normal (une libération de l'espace occupé, mais je ne sais pas ou), c'est-à-dire 140 Go utilisés ?
est ce que dans la foulée je peux partitionner mon dd via le Terminal (deux partitions 170 et 330 Go) ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Décembre 2015)

Salut @Sly54 
Commence par donner le retour de :
diskutil list.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Décembre 2015)

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *600.1 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Paire_10000_Mav         599.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *600.1 GB   disk1

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Imp_10000               599.8 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *512.1 GB   disk2

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS SSD_512                 511.8 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS TimeM_SSD               999.9 GB   disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk4

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Interne_SL              499.8 GB   disk4s2

/dev/disk5 (disk image):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +41.0 MB    disk5

  1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk5s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS ****MdP****             41.0 MB    disk5s2


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Décembre 2015)

C'est Interne_SL que tu veux repartitioner ?


----------



## Sly54 (20 Décembre 2015)

Oui, c'est ça.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Décembre 2015)

La partition existante devrait être retaillée à quelle contenance? 170 Go
Et l'espace restant 330 Go en format Osx journalisé?
Là je fais le devin.

Question subsidiaire : quelle est la taille occupée par la partition Interne_SL ?
*sudo  du -sh /Volumes/Interne_SL*


----------



## Sly54 (20 Décembre 2015)

Oui pour 170 Go (pour la partition qui contient mes données).
Oui pour la nouvelle partition, environ 330 Go (il faudrait que ça tombe juste par rapport à la taille du dd).

Quant à la commande, voilà la réponse :

131G    /Volumes/Interne_SL


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Décembre 2015)

Ok

Pour être plus sûr on va d'abord vérifier la partition existante :
*diskutil umount  /dev/disk4s2*
puis
*fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk4s2*
Ensuite
*diskutil mount  /dev/disk4s2*


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (20 Décembre 2015)

Ensuite si tout se passe bien :
après avoir refait un 
*diskutil list *
Pour vérifier que tout est ok.
il faudra faire :
*diskutil resizevolume /dev/disk4s2 170g HFS+ "Le nom que tu veux" 0g*


----------



## Sly54 (20 Décembre 2015)

Apr!s le fsck ci dessous


jeanjd63 a dit:


> *fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk4s2*


j'ai eu ce message : 

** /dev/rdisk4s2 (NO WRITE)

Can't open /dev/rdisk4s2: Permission denied






jeanjd63 a dit:


> Ensuite si tout se passe bien :
> après avoir refait un
> *diskutil list*


Le résultat de la commande est :

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *600.1 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Paire_10000_Mav         599.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *600.1 GB   disk1

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Imp_10000               599.8 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *512.1 GB   disk2

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS SSD_512                 511.8 GB   disk2s2

/dev/disk3 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS TimeM_SSD               999.9 GB   disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk4

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Interne_SL              499.8 GB   disk4s2


----------



## macomaniac (21 Décembre 2015)

*Sly*.

Comme ce feuilleton manque furieusement de l'aimable « liant » de la prose, je te propose une version _herméneutique_ des « Cinq Commandements » de *Jean*  :

- *Commandement 1* ("_Tu courberas la tête..._") :


```
diskutil umount /dev/disk4s2
```
=> l'exécutable diskutil est invoqué avec le verbe umount («démonter») sur la cible du disk4s2 (la partition recelant le système de fichiers Interne_SL) afin qu'il soit démonté en volume. Pourquoi ? Car il faut toujours que le système de fichiers d'une partition soit _démonté_ (et pas _monté_ en volume) pour pouvoir exécuter sur lui une commande de réparation.

✻​
- *Commandement 2* ("_Tu réparerais tes fautes..._") :


```
fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk4s2
```
=> l'exécutable fsck_hfs (filesystem_check "vérification de système de fichiers" - orienté hfs = "Mac OS étendu") est invoqué sur la cible du système de fichiers démonté de la partition /dev/disk4s2 avec la double option -fy ("f" = force_clean : forcer le nettoyage des erreurs + "y" : assumer une réponse automatique "yes" = oui à toute question de droits d'opérer éventuelle => pas de mode interactif). Question : pourquoi faut-il réparer le système de fichiers ? Réponse : par précaution, car lorsqu'une commande de redimensionnement d'un volume est passée, il y a toujours vérification préalable de l'intégrité du système de fichiers concerné (sans modalité de réparation automatique), de sorte qu'en cas d'erreur trouvée, la commande spécifique de redimensionnement est résiliée (aborted).

Si *Sly - *après avoir suivi le Commandement 1 = démonter le système de fichiers de la partition /dev/disk4s2 - obtient en réponse un :



Sly54 a dit:


> ** /dev/rdisk4s2 (NO WRITE)
> 
> Can't open /dev/rdisk4s2: Permission denied



c'est le que le Commandement 2 ("_Tu réparerais tes fautes..._") doit lui-même _réparer sa propre faute_






 = il faut préfixer de sudo cette commande de réparation sans interaction, lorsqu'elle adresse un système de fichiers démarrable dont le propriétaire est root => Commandement 2 ("_Tu réparerais tes fautes..._") _réparé_ :


```
sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk4s2
```
 => il faut obtenir en sortie du processus le _quitus_ :


```
** The volume Interne_SL appears to be OK.
```
 marquant le succès de la réparation.

✽​
- *Commandement 3* ("_Tu relèveras la tête..._") :


```
diskutil mount /dev/disk4s2
```
=> l'exécutable diskutil est invoqué avec le verbe "mount" (monter) afin de remonter en volume le système de fichiers Interne_SL de la partition /dev/disk4s2. Pourquoi ? Car pour passer une commande de re-dimensionnement de volume (comme celle qui va venir), il faut que le système de fichiers soit remonté en volume afin que son format soit lisible. Remontage avéré par l'attestation en sortie de commande :


```
Volume Interne_SL on /dev/disk4s2 mounted
```

❈​
- *Commandement 4 *("_Tu mesureras tes dépendances_") :


```
diskutil list
```

=> l'exécutable diskutil est invoqué avec le verbe "list" (lister les partitions de disque) - sans nécessité (_imho_) dès lors que la réponse au Commandement 3 a bien été  : "Volume Interne_SL on /dev/disk4s2 mounted".

❊​
- Commandement 5 ("_Tu engendreras dans la douleur..._") :


```
diskutil resizevolume /dev/disk4s2 170g HFS+ "Le nom que tu veux" 0g
```

=> l'exécutable diskutil est invoqué avec le verbe resizeVolume ("re-dimensionner_volume") sur la partition-cible /dev/disk4s2 au système de fichiers remonté, avec mention de la taille = 170g (170 Go) à instaurer pour cette partition de 499,8 Go au départ dont le système de fichiers, rétréci dans son mappage de blocks, sera conservé dans l'intégrité de ses données .

Se trouve rajoutée une option de création d'une partition secondaire par description se conformant à la triplette : [FORMAT][NOM][TAILLE] =>

● format : HFS+ = Mac OS étendu

● nom : "Le nom que tu veux" = invitation à renseigner dans la commande un intitulé de volume _quodlibétique_ à encadrer entre "" pour le cas où il comporterait des espaces devant être neutralisés afin de désigner ensemble un objet unique

● taille : 0b = "zero_byte" : mention de taille équivalant à déclarer : « récupérer tout l'espace disponible - jusqu'à épuisement du dernier byte - existant en-dessous de la partition de 170 Go instaurée en-dessus » = espace disponible consistant en free_space, càd. espace-disque hors schéma de partitionnement GUID - ce qui sera le cas, car le retaillage de la partition /dev/disk4s2 de 499 Go à 170 Go, va libérer un espace-disque hors de ce partionnement équivalant à 329.9 Go de free_space, lequel sera spécifiquement réattribué à une néo-partition /dev/disk4s3 intitulée Le nom que tu veux d'une taille de 329.9 Go.​☞ En cas de succès de l'opération, le nouveau périmètre du disque 4 sera donné ainsi pour l'entrée correspondante dans la liste de partitionnement de tous les disques :


```
#:                  TYPE NAME                     SIZE              IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme                         *500.1 GB          disk4
1:                   EFI EFI                      209.7 MB          disk4s1
2:             Apple_HFS Interne_SL               170 GB            disk4s2
3:             Apple_HFS Le nom que tu veux       329.9 GB          disk4s3
```

❉​


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Décembre 2015)

Comme l'a dit si de façon si concise *Macomaniac * il manque un sudo devant la commande :
fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk4s2 qui devient donc :
*sudo fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk4s2*
Bien penser avant de démonter la partition :
*diskutil umount * */dev/disk4s2*
 et en cas de redémarrage , bien vérifier que l'ordre des partitions reste le même par un petit :
*diskutil list*
Puis faire la suite.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Décembre 2015)

@Sly54 

Alors ça a fonctionné?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Décembre 2015)

Je ne pourrai tester que ce soir et je vous tiendrai au courant


----------



## Sly54 (21 Décembre 2015)

Y E S ! 
Ca a marché, vous êtes des boss 

Sans rigoler, un grand merci pour la concision de jean et la verve de macomaniac


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Décembre 2015)

Ça fait un équilibre.


----------



## Locke (21 Décembre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ca a marché, vous êtes des boss


Ce sont nos experts de la ligne de commande.


----------



## damienjdc (8 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous et bonne année !

Je tombe sur un os format dinosaure: impossible de monter une partition. Ce sont des archives que je ne consulte pas souvent, et je pense que le problème est apparu avec la migration sur el Capitan 10.11.2.

J'ai suivi les conseils des grands maitres sur ce fil de discussion:

*diskutil list*
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                            209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS root JDC                499.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD          650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                          209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:         Apple_HFS BCK JDC TimeMachine     2.0 TB     disk1s2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB    disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk2s1
   2:           Apple_HFS BCK JDC A2 snow12       1.0 TB     disk2s3
   3:           Apple_HFS BCK JDC A1 libre        999.9 GB     disk2s5

*fsck_hfs -fy /dev/disk2s3*
... ... ...
The volume BCK JDC A2 snow12 appears to be OK.

*sudo diskutil mount /dev/disk2s3*
Volume on disk2s3 failed to mount
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option

Là je ne vois plus quoi faire...

dans l'utilitaire de disque la partition semble "fantôme" (image jointe)









Merci par avance pour votre aide ! 

JDC


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Janvier 2016)

Tu peux essayer :
diskutil mount readonly /dev/disk2s3


----------



## damienjdc (8 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Tu peux essayer :
> diskutil mount readonly /dev/disk2s3



Merci pour le conseil, mais j'ai exactement le même message d'erreur: 

Volume on disk2s3 failed to mount
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option

Ce qui m'étonne en plus c'est que l'autre partition fonctionne parfaitement...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Janvier 2016)

Tu peux tenter avec un utilitaire du style de stellar data recovery pour récupérer les données, puis reformater.


----------



## clement81100 (16 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je souhaite vendre mon mac, avant cela j'ai tout vider, Safari, iTunes, Photo .... 
Puis je suis aller dans préférence système et dans les utilisateurs. 
J'ai alors créer un nouveau compte pour mon acquéreur. 
Puis j'ai renommé le mien aussi avec le nom du nouvel acquéreur (il n'a pas la même photo de profil donc je le reconnais). 

Cependant maintenant il y a 3 comptes : 
- Mon ancien
- Le nouveau 
- Le compte : Invité 

Cependant aucun de ces 3 comptes n'est en "Admin". 
Je souhaiterai mettre 1 compte en admin c'est à dire le nouveau que j'ai créer pour mon acquéreur. 

Lorsque je clique sur le cadenas et que je rentre le nom + mot de passe, ca ne fonctionne pas. 
Pourtant quand j'allume l'ordinateur, je me connecte avec ce même mot de passe et ca fonctionne. Mais je ne peux pas dévérouiller le cadenas pour rajouter l'option "administrateur". 

Pouvez vous me venir en aide svp. 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Août 2017)

Salut

Le mieux est de suivre la procédure décrite ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201065


----------



## clement81100 (16 Août 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Le mieux est de suivre la procédure décrite ici : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201065



Bonjour Jean, 
J'ai suivi cette procédure jusqu'à l'étape 5 ou je l'ai fait sur mon iMac et ca ne fonctionne pas. 
Du coup j'ai tout supprimé à la main, mon mac est vide. 
Il ne me reste plus qu'a mettre le nouveau compte en administrateur. J'inscrit le nom + prénom (dans le nom utilisateur) + le code (je suis sur du code secret) et ca ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Août 2017)

Que renvoient dans le terminal (Applications/Utilitaires) les commandes :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list
*
Ensuite je te donnerai la commande depuis le mode Recovery à taper pour démarrer en recréant un compte administrateur (ce sera à ton acquéreur à le faire).


----------



## clement81100 (16 Août 2017)

Jean, 

Je suis vraiment désolé mais je suis pas du tout calé. 
Comment je fait ces commandes avec le clavier ? 
Qu'est ce que tu appelles "Terminal" et comment y accéder ? 

Je fait ça dès que je rentre vers 18h30.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Août 2017)

Une fois connecté, tu ouvres l'application Terminal (Applications/Utilitaires/Terminal) et tu donnes les retours de :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list
ls -l /Users*


----------



## clement81100 (16 Août 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide ! 
J'essai ca, vers 18h30 et je te dis ce que ca me donne. 

Merci encore pour ton aide précieuse.


----------



## clement81100 (16 Août 2017)

Voici la réponse lorsque je fais : diskutil list


```
"
Last login: Wed Aug 16 18:48:16 on console

iMac:~ Clem$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         499.2 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           *498.9 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                C6332ADF-0C98-4E53-8662-BB10E76EEB25

                                Unlocked Encrypted "

et lorsque je saisi diskutil cs list :

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group A6E349A0-B917-4414-A395-992BEFEE5B72

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         499248103424 B (499.2 GB)

    Free Space:   18972672 B (19.0 MB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 3D868D40-7345-4718-992C-0CF45301CA1A

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     499248103424 B (499.2 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family A9FC29E7-E686-4488-AAE8-C6FEBB24D1E7

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Status:       Unlocked

        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS

        Conversion Status:       Complete

        Conversion Direction:    -none-

        Has Encrypted Extents:   Yes

        Fully Secure:            Yes

        Passphrase Required:     Yes

        |

        +-> Logical Volume C6332ADF-0C98-4E53-8662-BB10E76EEB25

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          498876809216 B (498.9 GB)

            Conversion Progress:   -none-

            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Août 2017)

Donc déjà ton disque est crypté avec Filevault, donc protégé par un mot de  passe. Très mauvaise idée lorsque l'on veut vendre sa machine. Il faudra donner le mot de passe et c'est une très mauvaise idée (je me répète).
Commence par désactiver Filevault :
Menu /préférences systèmes/Sécurité../Filevault/ et là tu cliques sur "désactiver" et tu patientes.
En attendant donne les retours de :
*ls -l /Users*


----------



## clement81100 (16 Août 2017)

Merci de ton conseil, je fait le nécessaire de suite.
Voici le retour pour *ls -l /Users*

Last login: Wed Aug 16 18:49:40 on ttys000

iMac:~ Clem$ ls -l /Users

total 0

drwxr-xr-x+ 17 Clem   staff   578 16 aoû 19:01 Clem

drwxr-xr-x+ 11 Guest  _guest  374  9 fév  2015 Guest

drwxr-xr-x+ 11 Nabil  staff   374 15 aoû 22:29 Nabil

drwxrwxrwt  10 root   wheel   340 25 déc  2016 Shared

iMac:~ Clem$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Août 2017)

Clem c'est ton User? ou c'est celui du futur proprio?


----------



## clement81100 (16 Août 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Donc déjà ton disque est crypté avec Filevault, donc protégé par un mot de  passe. Très mauvaise idée lorsque l'on veut vendre sa machine. Il faudra donner le mot de passe et c'est une très mauvaise idée (je me répète).
> Commence par désactiver Filevault :
> Menu /préférences systèmes/Sécurité../Filevault/ et là tu cliques sur "désactiver" et tu patientes.
> En attendant donne les retours de :
> *ls -l /Users*



Pour cela je ne peux pas c'est griser, je pense que c'est parce que je ne suis pas l'admin de l'ordinateur. Vu que parmis les 2 comptes je n'ai plus aucun administrateur ... C'est justement là le problème


----------



## clement81100 (16 Août 2017)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Clem c'est ton User? ou c'est celui du futur proprio?



Clem c'est le mien
En suite j'ai créer un compte avec " Nabil +  son nom de famille" pour l'acquéreur. 
Mais mon ancien compte Clément Flo.... je l'ai aussi renommé avec nabil + nom de famille 
(mais je les distingues grace à une photo de profil différente


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Août 2017)

C'est trop le souk là.
Je te conseille de démarrer en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot), d'effacer le Corestorage depuis le terminal (Menu /Utilitaires/Terminal)  en tapant la commande :
*diskutil cs delete A6E349A0-B917-4414-A395-992BEFEE5B72*
Ceci fait tu quittes le terminal, tu lances l'utilitaire de disques et tu formates ta partition système.
Tu quittes l'utilitaire de disques et tu demandes la réinstallation du système.


----------



## clement81100 (16 Août 2017)

J'ai fait le nécessaire je suis sur un écran noir. 
J'ai fais le code sur le terminal voici ce qu'il y a d'écrit : 
"Ejecting logiciel volumes 
Thé volume Macintosh HD on disk15 couldn't be unmonted 
Error : 69888 couldn.t unmonted disk 
Bash 3.2 "

Pour le reste je trouve l'utilitaire de disque pas de problème mais après peux tu me décrire comment faire pour formater la partition système ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Août 2017)

Déjà ça n'a pas fonctionné.
Tape la commande :
diskutil cs unlockVolume C6332ADF-0C98-4E53-8662-BB10E76EEB25
Puis entre ton mot de passe.
Si c'est OK retape la commande du post #299


----------



## clement81100 (16 Août 2017)

Voila la réponse de la commande :

Last login: Wed Aug 16 19:37:53 on console

iMac:~ Clem$ diskutil cs unlockVolume C6332ADF-0C98-4E53-8662-BB10E76EEB25

C6332ADF-0C98-4E53-8662-BB10E76EEB25 is already unlocked and is attached as disk1

iMac:~ Clem$ (la j'ai inscrit mon mot de passe)

-bash: (Mot de passe): command not found

iMac:~ Clem$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Août 2017)

Tente depuis l'utilitaire de disque de formater la partition "Macintosh HD"


----------



## clement81100 (16 Août 2017)

Depuis utilitaire de disque Macintosh HD j'ai 3 onglet : 
SOS * Effacer * Restaurer

Je clique sur Effacer : La seule chose que je peux faire c'est effacer espace libre ... C'est tout .

IL y a pas un moyen afin que je me mette administrateur autrement. Le code secret j'en suis sur et certain et le nom c'était Clement Flottard avant et maintenant c'est Nabil Haddouche. J'ai tout essayé mais ca marche pas. Pourtant le code est bon.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Août 2017)

Tente depuis le terminal
diskutil cs decryptvolume
C6332ADF-0C98-4E53-8662-BB10E76EEB25

Puis donne ton mot de passe et dis ce que ça donne.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Août 2017)

Sinon l'autre solution est de démarrer en mode Internet Recovery (cmd+alt+r lors du boot) puis depuis l'utilitaire de disques d'effacer le disque complet, puis depuis le menu de demander la réinstallation du système.


----------



## macomaniac (16 Août 2017)

*Jean*

Tu pourrais tester avec *clement* le procédé suivant : démarrage en mode *Recovery* du disque > déverrouillage du *Volume Logique* > commande de suppression du fichier *.AppleSetupDone* dans le volume remonté.

J'ai eu la surprise assez récemment de constater (dans un fil où je l'avais proposé) que le procédé était suivi. J'imagine qu'il faut toujours bien déverrouiller d'entrée au re-démarrage  l'écran de boot au démarrage de l'OS en se loggeant comme l'utilisateur accrédité > qu'ensuite l'OS charge > mais que la suppression du fichier *.AppleSetupDone* doit supprimer à la fin l'(écran d')ouverture de session > pour proposer les panneaux de paramétrage d'un nouveau compte admin.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (16 Août 2017)

OK, mais dans le cas présent (vente de la machine) je n'en vois pas trop l'intérêt.
Le mieux étant de tout remettre à zéro.


----------



## Ackens (25 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour
Suite à un problème avec Boot Camp, je me retrouve avec 77Go de stockage au lieu de 120Go. 
J'ai essayé de rentrer les commandes "diskutil list" et "diskutil cs list" et voici le résultat :

diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            77.0 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s7

   4:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s6

diskutil cs list

No CoreStorage logical volume groups found

J'aimerais savoir comment récupérer Les 50Go qui me manque.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Le docteur (25 Septembre 2017)

Tu dois avoir un espace libre resté dans ton disque. Il faudrait que tu redimensionne ta partition Macintosh HD, en espérant qu'elle est contiguë avec l'espace libre.
Le bête gestionnaire de disque dois pouvoir te permettre de visualiser la chose.


----------



## macomaniac (25 Septembre 2017)

Salut *Ackens
*
Passe (l'une après l'autre - en copier-coller direct) les commandes suivantes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


la 1ère vire au statut d'espace libre la partition bloquante *NO NAME disk0s6*

la 2è récupère tout l'espace libre disponible à la partition *Macintosh HD*

=> tu n'as qu'à dire si tu n'as pas obtenu de message d'erreur.


----------



## Ackens (26 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

Je viens de passer la première commande et voici ce que j'ai obtenu :

diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6
Unable to find disk for disk0s6

Pour la deuxième commande, j'ai eu un message d'erreur :

diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Performing live verification
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog hierarchy
File system check exit code is 0
Resizing
Error: -69742: The requested size change for the target disk or a related disk is too small; please try a different disk or partition, or make a larger change


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2017)

La numérotation de tes partitions était décousue dans ton précédent tableau (suite à des manipulations hasardeuses - le *kernel* ne se mettant pas à jour automatiquement des variations de numéros de rangs des devices). Si tu n'as pas passé mes commandes dans la foulée du moment où je les avais données > mais que tu aies re-démarré entre temps (ou éteint > rallumé ton Mac) > la numération des partitions ayant été remise en ordre > les commandes ne sont plus valides dans leurs adresses.

Repasse dans le «Terminal» une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste ici le tableau retourné --> il sautera aux yeux que ta *Recovery HD* est devenue une *disk0s3* (et plus une *disk0s7*) et ton *EFI NO NAME* une *disk0s4* (et plus une *disk0s6*) --> ce qui fait que j'ajusterai les commandes en conséquence.


----------



## Ackens (26 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Désolé, je n'avais pas pensé que éteindre mon ordinateur changerait les commandes. 

 diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            77.0 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s4



Recovery HD est bien passé en disk0s3 et EFI NO NAME en disk0s4


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2017)

Alors c'est la même paire de commandes, dans la forme, mais ajustées dans leurs cibles (= les n° de devices) --> 

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


----------



## Ackens (26 Septembre 2017)

Merci beaucoup, j'ai bien récupéré mes 120Go de mémoire.
Les commandes ont bien marché !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2017)

De rien. Les n° d'appareils des partitions étant à jour > il n'y avait plus de difficulté.


----------



## Ackens (26 Septembre 2017)

Ok, le problème est survenu quand j'ai essayé d'installer Boot Camp. J'ai mon iso de windows 10 ainsi que ma clé.
Je passe donc par l'assistant Boot camp, je fais une partition de mon disque.
Mon ordinateur se rallume et lorsque que je choisie d'installer windows sur la partie que j'ai crée, rien ne marche. 
Je l'ai donc supprimer pour pouvoir le sélectionner. Suite à ça, j'ai eu un message d'erreur de windows comme quoi mon disque EFI n'était pas au bon format. 
Si tu as une solution la dessus je suis preneur aussi !


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2017)

Ackens a dit:


> Si tu as une solution la dessus je suis preneur aussi !



Tu n'as qu'à retenter l'aventure - je serai là pour récupérer l'espace de la partition *BOOTCAMP* si l'installation échouait-


----------



## Ackens (26 Septembre 2017)

Et bien ma deuxième tentative s'est soldée par un échec ! J'ai eu de nouveau le même problème comme quoi j'avais pas le bon format. 
Mais cette fois ci j'ai mes 120Go dispersés en plusieurs parties :
diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            72.0 GB    disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data OSXRESERVED             8.0 GB     disk0s4

   5:           Windows Recovery                         471.9 MB   disk0s5

   6:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s6

   7:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s7

   8:       Microsoft Basic Data                         39.9 GB    disk0s8

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS NO NAME                 999.8 GB   disk1s2


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2017)

Amusant. Mais bon alignement, en terme de numérotation.

Alors tu passes (l'une après l'autre, en copier-coller chaque fois) la série de commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s8

diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


la première série de 5 vire les 5 partitions en-dessous de la *Recovery HD disk0s3* au statut d'espace libre

la dernière solitaire récupère toute cette bande d'espace libre à la partition *Macintosh HD disk0s2*


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2017)

@macomaniac
Je viens de fusionner tes 8 messages, il est vrai que ce bug est franchement pénible, je vais relancer *Antony* pour savoir ou en est le dev des forums.


----------



## Ackens (26 Septembre 2017)

Tout est de nouveau normal, merci! Je comprends pas pourquoi Boot camp ne marche pas du coup


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2017)

En quoi consiste exactement le message d'erreur que tu obtiens (tu as fait allusion à *EFI*) ?


----------



## Ackens (26 Septembre 2017)

Oui, le message me dit qu'il est au mauvais format et que je dois l'avoir en FAT32


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2017)

@macomaniac
C'est hors sujet, sauf pour le bug des forums, *Antony* m'a renvoyé sur *Cedric* le dev des forums. Donc, je lui ai envoyé un message privé, il ne reste plus qu'à attendre qu'il mette les mains dans le cambouis.


----------



## Locke (26 Septembre 2017)

Ackens a dit:


> Oui, le message me dit qu'il est au mauvais format et que je dois l'avoir en FAT32


Par défaut Boot Camp prépare toujours une partition temporaire en FAT32, ce n'est que sous l'installeur de Windows que l'on doit formater en NTFS.

Quel est le message exact d'erreur que tu as ?


----------



## macomaniac (26 Septembre 2017)

@ *Ackens*

Alors il s'agit peut-être de cette partition :

```
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
```

qui est toujours créée par défaut en première partition de disque > lorsque la table de partition est *GUID*.


Il s'agit de l'*ESP* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) > visitée par le Programme Interne du Mac (*EFI*) lorsqu'il accède au disque en mode boot > et qui peut receler des exécutables auxiliaires (par exemple relativement au système Windows).

Le format du système de fichiers gérant le volume montable *EFI* de cette partition est toujours par défaut *FAT-32*.

Je te propose une inspection de cette partition *ESP*. Passe à la suite les commandes :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
diskutil info /Volumes/EFI
ls -Ra /Volumes/EFI
```


la 1ère commande monte le volume *EFI* de l'*ESP*

la 2è > retourne le tableau des informations sur ce volume

la 3è > liste les dossiers et fichiers recelés dans ce volume

=> poste ces 2 tableaux ici > mais *attention !* vu leur prolixité > avant de faire ton coller > presse le bouton *⌹* (4è avant la fin à droite) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité).

=> c'est pour vérifier l'état des lieux.

----------

 *Locke
*
Oui : le bogue affectant l'affichage des messages au point du saut de page est super-pénible.

Merci de tes efforts.


----------



## Ackens (28 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je viens de réinstaller Boot camp. Il fallait juste formater la partition EFI avant de lancer l'installation windows. Et non faire l'inverse. 
Tout simplement 
Merci pour tous tes efforts !


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2017)

Ackens a dit:


> Il fallait juste formater la partition EFI


Ah oui et tu fais comment ?


----------



## Ackens (28 Septembre 2017)

Une fois boot camp lancé, on arrive sur une fenêtre ou on peut choisir la partition sur laquelle on peut installer Windows. On sélectionne EFI Et On appuie sur la touche formater qui est dans un Menu en dessous. 
Ensuite, il a fallu que je supprime la partition pre installé de boot camp car je pouvais pas continuer. Une fois supprimer, On la resélectionne (elle est sans nom) Et on peut installer Windows.


----------



## Ackens (3 Octobre 2017)

Salut ! Alors ma solution n'était que temporaire ... Aujourd'hui, j'ai eu un message d'erreur comme quoi Boot camp n'était pas au bon format .. Je comprends plus rien ! J'ai donc décidé de supprimer Boot camp et de trouver une autre solution pour faire tourner mes logiciels windows .. Boot camp n'est pas fait pour moi ! Cependant, petit problème concernant la mémoire pour changer ! Peux tu m'aider encore stp ?  

diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            46.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

 diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Verifying the disk
Verifying file system
Using live mode
Checking catalog file
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Volume header needs minor repair
File system check exit code is 8
Error: -69803: Couldn't modify partition map because file system verification failed; please verify and repair each volume individually and then try again

Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

Salut *Ackens
*
Tu as un message d'erreur sur le *système de fichiers JHFS+* de la partition *disk0s2* (code d'erreur *8*). Or il faut un système de fichiers sans erreurs sur la partition bénéficiaire pour qu'il puisse être « étiré » (sic) afin de récupérer l'espace libre sous la partition de secours *Recovery HD* (qui sera clonée en queue de disque d'abord > avant suppression de l'original > afin de débloquer la passage).

Re-démarre en mode *Recovery* (*⌘R*) > lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > sélectionne le volume *Macintosh HD* > fais un *S.O.S.* dessus. Si tu obtiens à la fin un : "*Le volume Macintosh HD paraît en bon état*" > re-démarre sur *Macintosh HD* et repasse la commande. Poste le retour d'un nouveau : *diskutil list* pour confirmation.

[NB. On ne peut *réparer* un système de fichiers qu'à condition que le volume qu'il gère soit démonté --> d'où le re-démarrage en mode *Recovery* qui permet le démontage du volume *Macintosh HD*.]


----------



## Ackens (3 Octobre 2017)

Merci, t'es génial ! J'arrête de t'embêter maintenant !


----------



## macomaniac (3 Octobre 2017)

Non, car tu as un blème sur la partition *ESP* (*E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition) = *disk0s1*. Elle a pris un coup d'air et a perdu son nom de volume légitime. Au lieu de ceci -->

```
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
```

tu as cela -->

```
1:                        EFI NO NAME                 209.7 MB   disk0s1
```

Passe les commandes :

```
diskutil mount disk0s1
diskutil rename disk0s1 EFI
```


qui montent la partition *disk0s1* et restaurent son nom de volume à *EFI* (comme attendu)

puis repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```
 et poste le tableau retourné dans une fenêtre de *Code* ainsi -->


presse le bouton *⌹* (4è avant la fin à droite) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité).


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2017)

Ackens a dit:


> Merci, t'es génial ! *J'arrête de t'embêter maintenant !*


Tu plaisantes, il adore ça au petit déjeuner.


----------



## Ackens (5 Octobre 2017)

Ok ! J'ai passé les commandes :

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
```

Et j'ai eu le bon résultat


----------



## macomaniac (5 Octobre 2017)

Alors --> RAS.


----------



## Ewam (12 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous !  Plutôt que d'ouvrir un autre fil, j'ai moi aussi installé un Lion (10.7) aujourd'hui, pour upgrader mon snow Léopard qui ne pouvait pas gérer mes nouvelles librairies de sons (sample orchestral).  Il est sur un disque partitionné.  Mais à l'ouverture du 10.7, mes programmes musique (NUENDO, etc. ) n'apparaissent pas.  Comment les récupérer, trouver le chemin d'accès ou que sais-je ???  Ils sont sur deux disques dans le même mac.  Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Octobre 2017)

Quel intérêt de multiposter? : https://forums.macg.co/threads/quel-systeme-dexploitation.1240397/page-3#post-13192326


----------



## Lightman (11 Janvier 2018)

Macomaniac, bravo et grand merci.

Tes explications claires et précises m'ont sauvé aujourd'hui d'un mauvais coup de High Sierra envers Snow Leopard.
Grace à toi, on comprend ce qui se passe et comment Apple gère les partitions.

Je suis friand de ces infos, bien trop rares en français.

Encore merci à toi.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Janvier 2018)

*Lightman*

Apparemment > tu es « auto-soluble ». Ce n'est donc pas pour rien que tu as choisi *Lightman* comme pseudo (si l'on traduit « Light » par lumière - au lieu de version allégée)-


----------



## nanoo69 (17 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Je travaille sur un IMac avec un disque dur de 1To. Celui-ci était partitionné en trois avec une partition pour le HD de 150Go. Le reste étant partagé à part égale sur les 2 autres partitions (A et B)

J'ai voulu augmenté la taille de la partition de mon HD car il était trop lent et que j'avais eu un message système me disant qu'il n'y avait presque plus de place (il restait 10Go)

Du coup, après avoir fait un backup de mes partitions, j'ai supprimé la partition A afin que son espace de 400Go soit associé à la partition de mon HD. J'ai également réduit la taille de la partition B à 130Go.
Maintenant je me retrouve avec mes 3 nouvelles partitions, seulement lorsque je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque, celui-ci m'indique bien un HD de 550Go, mais seul 150Go sont disponibles.
Je me suis rendue compte que le système avait créé une partition recovery HD de 400Go. (correspondant à la partition A que j'ai supprimée)
Comment modifier la taille de cette partition afin que je puisse libérer l'espace sur le HD.
Si je réduis les partitions A et B, la partition HD reste toujours à 150Go disponible ...
Une idée ?

Merci 

PS: J'ai posté mon message avant dans un autre endroit qui n'était peut -être pas le bon ???


----------



## macomaniac (17 Janvier 2018)

*nanoo*

Chic ! un de ces problèmes logiques dont je raffole : la grenouille (la partition *Recovery HD* de *650 Mo*) qui cherche à se faire aussi grosse que le bœuf (la partition principale de l'OS) en récupérant pour elle une large bande d'espace libre (*400 Go*).

Je vais de répondre dans le fil spécifique que tu as créé.


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour a tous, nouvel le sur iMac et sur le forum, je cherche une solution mais ne trouve pas; 

Voici mon problème j'ai 1to sur disque dur (capacité) mais apres une erreur de répartition je me retrouve avec Macintosh hd de 499,93go;

Comment puis je faire pour recuperer mes 1to ? suis je obliger de restaurer OS (encore une fois) ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour *calimero
*


calimero2b a dit:


> j'ai 1to sur disque dur (capacité) mais apres une erreur de répartition je me retrouve avec Macintosh hd de 499,93go;



Et moi qui raffole jongler avec les partitions : alors si tu me tends la balle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la distribution actuelle des partitions sur ton disque. Et permettront de régler ton problème d'espace perdu.


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour votre aide

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             500.1 GB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

Passe la commande (en copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


cette commande récupère l'espace libre disponible sous la partition n°*3* (en queue de disque, donc) > à la partition n°*2* (volume *Macintosh HD*)

Si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


ensuite et poste le nouveau tableau.

Et pour bien faire ton coller --> suis ce procédé :


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du *Terminal* --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
Resizing to full size (fit to fill)
Started partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Error: -69743: The new size must be different than the existing size
```


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             500.1 GB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

Ah pardon ! Je n'avais pas scruté le tableau assez finement...

Cette ligne :

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             500.1 GB   disk0s3
```


montre que c'est la partition de secours > normalement d'une taille de *650 Mo* > qui a récupéré les *500 Go* d'espace libre.

c'est donc elle qu'il faut dégonfler de son surplus d'espace avant de récupérer l'espace qu'elle aura libéré.

Le problème est donc plus malin (question jonglerie) qu'une récupération d'espace standard (chic !).

Passe la commande d'information :

```
csrutil status
```


qui s'enquiert du statut actuel du *SIP* (qui est un protocole de verrouillage se mettant en place au démarrage dans les nouveaux OS)

=> qu'est-ce qui est retourné : *disabled* (désactivé) ou *enabled* (activé) ?


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

System Integrity Protection status: enabled.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

*Enabled* = activé --> alors il faut nécessairement désactiver le *SIP* pour pouvoir manipuler la table de partition du disque.

Re-démarre > et tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu es accueillie par un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*.

Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande  :

```
csrutil disable
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


cette commande désactive le *SIP* > instruction qui n'est validée qu'après re-démarrage.

Va donc à : *Menu*  > *Redémarrer* et redémarre normalement sur ton OS.

Lorsque ta session d'utilisatrice est ré-ouverte > repasse dans le *Terminal* (de macOS cette fois) la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


est-ce que tu confirmes qu'il est bien mentionné : 
	
	



```
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
```
 en retour ?


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

System Integrity Protection status: disabled.


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

Bien !

Alors passe la commande (en copier-coller) :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_HFS"
```


après validation --> une demande de *password* va s'afficher (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

cette commande change le *type* = *Apple_Boot* de la partition (ne permettant pas un re-dimensionnement) --> à *Apple_HFS* (permettant  un re-dimensionnement). Ce changement de type n'a aucun effet sur le *système de fichiers jhfs+* inscrit dans le conteneur de la partition > non plus que sur le volume *Recovery HD* qu'il définit

=> poste le retour de cette commande (dans une fenêtre de code s'il y a plus d'une ligne).


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

je l'écrit ou le mot de passe car a la suite de password ça ne fonctionne pas


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

Le mot de passe se saisit en aveugle - sans qu'aucun caractère ne se montre - lorsque tu as la demande *password*.

Tu tapes donc "comme dans le vide" --> puis tu valides à nouveau avec "Entrée".


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

ah ok pardon j'avais pas compris 

```
emiFsck /dev/disk0s3 lie
....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

La commande est passée avec succès. Problème résolu (théoriquement). Reste à finir l'exécution.

Pour que le *kernel* (le noyau opérateur de l'OS) se mette à jour de cette modification de *type* de la partition --> re-démarre une fois ton Mac.

Ta session réouverte > poste le tableau retourné par un nouveau :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste-le ici --> qu'on puisse vérifier que la partition n°*3* a bien le nouveau *type* = *Apple_HFS*.


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             500.1 GB   disk0s3
```

peut on faire qu'un comme d'origine que le hdd macintosh =1to


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

calimero2b a dit:


> peut on faire qu'un comme d'origine que le hdd macintosh =1to



Patience ! ce sera l'effet final > mais il faut de la "jonglerie" assez sophistiquée avant. Tout ce qu'on est en train de faire prépare cette récupération d'espace. L'impatience est toujours la source de l'échec en informatique.

----------

Cette ligne -->

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             500.1 GB   disk0s3
```


avère que le *type* de la partition a bien été viré à *Apple_HFS*. Tout est donc possible.

Passe par conséquent cette commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 "recovery" free null 0b
```


qui rétrécit la partition n°*3* à *650 Mo* (taille réglementaire d'une partition de secours) > et laisse le reste de l'espace au statut d'espace libre.

La commande exécutée > passe la commande rituelle :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau pour vérification.


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

excusez moi merci our tout en tout cas 
ça affiche 
recovery does not appear to be a valid disk size


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             500.1 GB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

Excuse-moi : j'ai encadré *recovery* par des *""* au lieu des *%%* attendus pour que ce soit l'indication d'une taille de *650 Mo*.

Voici la commande rectifiée qui va passer :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s3 %recovery% free null 0b
```

Poste après le tableau d'un* diskutil list*.


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

desole mais je suis bête et discipline car je n'y comprends rien  


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

J'avais laissé échappé une balle-






Cette ligne :

```
3:                  Apple_HFS Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre que la partition de secours ne fait plus que les *650 Mo* réglementaires. Ce qu'il fallait réaliser.

On s'avance donc vers la résolution à grands pas.

Passe les 2 commandes (l'une après l'autre - en copier-coller) :

```
diskutil umount force disk0s3
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
```


la 1ère démonte de force le volume *Recovery HD* que tu dois voir affiché sur ton Bureau > et qui a été monté par le *kernel* suite au changement de *type* à *Apple_HFS* de sa partition

la 2è opère le changement de *type* inverse du précédent : de *Apple_HFS* à *Apple_Boot* comme à l'origine. La restauration du type *Apple_Boot* est la condition nécessaire de la récupération de l'espace libre ensuite. Tu vas devoir t'authentifier encore en aveugle.

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 2è commande.


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

```
Password:
Fsck /dev/disk0s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

Parfait ! - c'est dans la poche - encore quelques jongleries...

Re-démarre encore une fois pour que le *kernel* se mette à jour du nouveau *type* de la partition *disk0s3* (il faut jongler aussi avec le *kernel*).

Une fois ta session ré-ouverte > passe encore un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des partitions pour vérification (courage : il reste peu de choses à faire).


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            499.9 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


montre le succès de l'opération --> la partition *disk0s3* a de nouveau le type = *Apple_Boot*

[J'entends d'ici *calimero* en train de dire : il va encore jongler longtemps dans le vide ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]

Passe la commande libératrice :

```
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


tiens ! c'est celle du tout début qui est revenue... cette commande récupère l'espace libéré de *500 Go* à la partition *disk0s2* et à son volume *Macintosh HD*

- si tu n'as pas eu de message d'erreur > re-démarre une dernière fois (eh oui ! ne jamais oublier le *kernel* qui a toujours un temps de retard --> pour qu'il se mette à l'heure du nouvel état des partitions) > puis ta session ré-ouverte > passe (une dernière fois) un :

```
diskutil list
```


et affiche ici le tableau montrant que le problème est... résolu !


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```

c'est super merci beaucoup, j'ai essayé certains trucs mais ça a été pire que bien


----------



## macomaniac (19 Janvier 2018)

C'est-y pas joli tout ça ?

- en fait > tu as été victime d'un incident logique rare : la récupération de l'espace d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* > non pas à la partition de l'OS mais à la partition de secours. 

Cet incident est diffcile à concevoir > dans la mesure où le type *Apple_Boot* de cette partition > la verrouille en taille (*650 Mo* pour une partition de secours). Mais les faits montrent que cela arrive quand même > malgré ce verrou logique du type de la partition.

Par contre > quand on veut rétrécir cette partition hypertrophiée --> impossible en gardant le type *Apple_Boot* : il faut comme on l'a fait ici le changer à *Apple_HFS* pour rétrécir > puis le rétablir à *Apple_Boot* pour récupérer l'espace libre.

Ton problème était donc tout ce qu'il y a de sophistiqué.


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

Ouah je suis trop forte pour faire des problèmes de ouf 

merci encore pour votre aide, votre gentillesse et votre humour


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2018)

calimero2b a dit:


> desole mais je suis bête et discipline car je n'y comprends rien


Pauvre Calimero.


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Pauvre Calimero.



Moquez vous... c’est trop injuste


----------



## Locke (19 Janvier 2018)

calimero2b a dit:


> Ouah je suis trop forte pour faire des problèmes de ouf


Ben quoi, c'est toi que le dit en plus.


----------



## calimero2b (19 Janvier 2018)

Oui il faut bien assumer et en rire  
merci beaucoup bonne soirée


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous, nouveau sur le forum, j'ai écumé les posts afin de trouver une solution mais sans succès:

Sur mon Imac fusion drive où étaient présentes mes 2 partitions High Sierra et Bootcamp Windows 10, j'ai crée une 3ème partition via l'utilitaire de disque (qui s'est donc servi d'une partie de l'espace disponible dans ma partition Macintosh HD) afin d'y installer une sauvegarde Time Machine sous High Sierra d'une personne qui avait planté son macbook et de pouvoir transférer ses données.

Jusque là, tout va bien, j'ai pu récupérer les données et les transférer mais depuis je n'arrive plus à booter sur ma partition bootcamp. Celle-ci est bien accessible dans le finder et apparaît dans Préférences Système/Démarrage mais au redémarrage je tombe sur le message "no bootable device insert boot disk and press any key" et si je maintiens la touche alt appuyée pour accéder au gestionnaire de démarrage la partition bootcamp n'apparaît pas.

De plus n'ayant plus besoin de la 3ème partition, j'ai supprimé celle-ci via l'utilitaire de disque mais je n'ai pas pu récupérer l'espace disque correspondant sur ma partition Macintosh HD. J'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant:


```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
Started CoreStorage operation
Error: -69722: You can't perform this resize unless it has a booter (target partition is probably too small)
```

Voici ce que j'obtiens avec diskutil list & diskutil cs list:


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.6 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                454.0 GB   disk1s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.5 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


```
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 440ACD05-6339-43C8-8434-3074589CDD0C
    =========================================================
    Name:         Macintosh HD
    Status:       Online
    Size:         2517237874688 B (2.5 TB)
    Free Space:   233472 B (233.5 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume B3EBCEAC-67B3-4DAF-8B17-BCC44E628853
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume AED5A6BF-4879-4645-84DF-B0BF42B55D50
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     1594812481536 B (1.6 TB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 860AA7F4-158D-470F-B6EE-8C0E63E8CFB8
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    2
    |   Disk:     disk1s4
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     801436540928 B (801.4 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 7298480D-124A-48E0-ADBA-E0AC5B50DFEF
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          2502419808256 B (2.5 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
```

Et dans l'utilitaire de disque, Macintosh HD apparaît deux fois dans le fusion drive avec bootcamp intercallé au milieu...

Un peu d'aide serait donc la bienvenue


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Salut *Thaelys
*
Ton Fusion Drive associait au départ *3* partitions : une de *121 Go* sur le SSD et deux sur le HDD --> une de *2,2 To* et une de *800 Go*.

Pourquoi cette tripartition ? - c'est que > lorsqu'il était question d'installer un Windows ancien (W-7) dans une partition bootable --> il fallait tenir compte de 2 facteurs : W-7 boote en mode *Legacy* (càd. par un *BIOS émulé* par l'*EFI* > lisant une table de partition *HMBR* = *MBR* hybridée de la description d'au plus 3 partitions de la *GPT* principale) > table *MBR* ayant pour limite de ne pouvoir adresser qu'un maximum de *2,2 To* de blocs.

Il fallait donc que la création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* ne fasse jamais excéder la limite des *2,2 To* de blocs à cette partition --> d'où un découpage du HDD en *2,2 To* + *800 Go* --> le Fusion Drive étant implémenté d'une instruction forçant tout redimensionnement pour créer un nouvelle partition à n'affecter que la partition de *2,2 To* du HDD. En conséquence > toute création d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* ne sortait jamais de l'espace des *2,2 premiers To* > et la partition était donc démarrable par le *BIOS émulé* par l'*EFI*.

Cette distribution est devenue désuète avec Windows-10 (qui boote en mode *UEFI* par l'*EFI* lisant la *GPT* du HDD) --> mais tu as gardé la configuration d'usine de ton _iMac_. Qui est donc une machine contemporaine de W-7. Je dirai donc que ton _iMac_ est une machine de 2010 à 2012 - j'opterai pour 2011.

----------

Cela décrit > chaque partition associée dans le Fusion Drive a un type bien partiticulier : c'est une partition *CoreStorage* dans laquelle se trouve inscrit un magasin de stockage physique appelé *Physical Volume*. C'est à partir des 3 *Physical Volumes* des 3 partitions *CoreStorage* > que s'exporte un disque miroir virtuel, unique, dit *Logical Volume* et égal à la somme des tailles des 3 magasins. Sur l'espace de ce disque virtuel > monte le volume hôte *Macintosh HD* dans un format *jhfs+*.

Chacun de ces 3 magasins de stockage *Physical Volumes* a besoin, juste en-dessous de sa partition, d'une petite partition auxiliaire dont le volume contient un « *booter* » : un logiciel de pré-démarrage ou auxiliaire à l'exportation du *Logical Volume*. Car le *Logical Volume* ne s'exporte jamais automatiquement comme disque synthétique à partir des 3 *Physical Volumes*.

Donc sur le SSD --> tu as la paire de partitions *CoreStorage* -->

```
2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
```


où la n° *3* constitue le « *booter* » de la n°*2*.

Sur le HDD --> en queue de disque --> tu as la 3è paire de partitions *CoreStorage* -->

```
4:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s4
5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5
```


où la n°*5* constitue le « *booter* » de la n°*4*.

Et la paire intermédiaire alors ? --> tu as ceci -->

```
2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.6 TB     disk1s2
```


la partition principale du HDD a perdu sa partition « *booter* ». Or en quoi consistait-elle exactement ? En une partition de *650 Mo* de type *Apple_Boot* > portant un volume intitulé *Recovery HD*. Dans ce volume > coexistaient 2 dossiers : un dossier *com.apple.recovery.boot* recelant l'OS de secours démarrable par la combinaison de touches *⌘R* ; et le dossier *com.apple.Boot.R* recelant le logiciel « *booter* » du *Physical Volume* de la partition supérieure.

Des manipulations de partitions ont donc supprimé cette partition qui comptait double : support de l'OS de secours et support du logiciel *booter* du *Physical Volume*.

Cette absence du « *booter* » n°*2* est suppléée par les 2 autres « *booters* » (vicariance) - mais  l'absence du dossier de l'OS de secours n'est pas suppléée.

En l'absence de la partition « *booter* » qui devrait se situer en posititon *disk1s3* directement sous l'actuelle *disk1s2* de *1,6 To* --> il est impossible d'engager une manœuvre de récupération de l'espace libre qui existe actuellement entre les partitions *disk1s2* et *disk1s3* de *BOOTCAMP*. C'est ce que veut dire le message -->

```
You can't perform this resize unless it has a booter
```


Vous ne pouvez exécuter ce re-dimensionnement (qui affecterait spécifiquement la partition *CoreStorage disk1s2*) à moins qu'elle n'ait une partition « *booter* ».
----------

Enfin --> que *Macintosh HD* apparaisse *2 fois* à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage --> c'est normal (il devrait même y avoir *3* *Macintosh HD*) car -->


jamais le *Logical Volume* n'est exporté automatiquement dans le temps du boot du Mac --> donc jamais le volume *Macintosh HD* hôte de ce *Logical Volume* n'est monté dans le temps du boot. Le volume *Macintosh HD* est donc absent dans le temps du boot. C'est pourquoi on voit affiché *2* (et on devrait voir affichés *3*) *Macintosh HD*. Car ce qui se trouve affiché sous cet intitulé est le volume monté dans le temps du boot de la partition « *booter* » qui est l'auxiliaire de prédémarrage du *Logical Volume* et de montage du volume *Macintosh HD* hôte. Les *2* *Macintosh HD* sont les 2 volumes *Boot OS X* des 2 partitions « *booters* » *disk0s3* et *disk1s5* > qui sont *seuls* montés dans le temps du boot avec un *label* (intitulé de volume) spécial --> celui du volume *Macintosh HD* absent qu'ils sont chargés de pré-démarrer. Si la partition *booter Recovery HD* n'était pas absente --> alors il devrait y avoir *3* *Macintosh HD* > càd. *3* volumes montés de *booters* intitulés du label du volume *Macintosh HD* qu'ils sont chargés de pré-démarrer en l'absence de ce volume.
----------

En conséquence : il faut recréer une partition-*booter* en *disk1s3* > partition *booter* qui doit avoir une taille de *650 Mo* et un nom de volume *Recovery HD* et receler les 2 dossiers de l'OS de secours et du *booter* n°*2*.

Plus facile à dire qu'à faire.

Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui retourne le statut du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation de la configuration).

=> il est tout à fait envisable que ce dernier soit activé (*enabled*) et verrouille en l'état la configuration.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour toutes ces informations! Est-ce que cela voudrait dire que lors d'une prochaine "clean install", il faudrait envisager de revoir la distribution / configuration d'usine qui est aujourd'hui désuète avec Windows 10?

Mon Imac est de fin 2012, il s'agit des premiers modèles avec fusion drive

En ce qui concerne le SIP, il est bien activé:


```
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Thaelys a dit:


> Est-ce que cela voudrait dire que lors d'une prochaine "clean install", il faudrait envisager de revoir la distribution / configuration d'usine qui est aujourd'hui désuète avec Windows 10?




en effet : Windows-10 peut booter installé sur une partition de queue de disque de *3 To*. Tu pourrais donc envisager d'avoir un Fusion Drive à 2 partitions : *121 Go* (SSD) et *3 To* (SSD).

---------

Pour connaître les moyens d'action dont tu disposes -->

- est-ce que possèdes par hasard sur un DDE un OS alternatif démarrable (genre clone) ? - ou pas ?


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

J'ai un DDE avec High Sierra installé pour un autre compte.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Alors ça va pouvoir être d'une aide précieuse.

Attache le DDE au Mac > et passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


poste le tableau ici > que je voie la distribution du disque du DDE.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.6 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                454.0 GB   disk1s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.5 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SMAUG                   2.0 TB     disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X El Capitan 159.9 GB   disk4s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS MacGyver                159.2 GB   disk4s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk4s4
```

La partition en question est "MacGyver".


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Alors je vois qu'elle possède une partition de secours *Recovery HD*. Qui va être utile > car c'est seulement dans le *Terminal* de l'OS de secours qu'on peut désactiver le *SIP* > afin ensuite de pouvoir manipuler la carte de partitions.

Donc re-démarre > en tenant pressée la touche "*alt*" > choisis le volume intitulé *Récupération 10.3*. Tu es accueilli par une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > tu trouves un *Terminal*.

Passe la commande  :

```
csrutil disable
```

qui désactive le *SIP*. L'instruction est validée après redémarrage.

Va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > choisis le volume *MacGyver* et re-démarre dessus.

Lorsque tu as ouvert une session dans ce volume > repasse dans le *Terminal* de ce nouvel OS la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le nouveau tableau

=> que je vérifie qu'il n'y a pas eu de modifications d'index des disques avc ce nouveau démarrage.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

La manipulation semble avoir bien fonctionné. Voici le résultat de diskutil list:


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.6 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                454.0 GB   disk1s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.5 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X El Capitan 159.9 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS MacGyver                159.2 GB   disk3s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SMAUG                   2.0 TB     disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Alors passe la commande :

```
sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
```


après validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne s'affichant à la frappe - et valide à nouveau

cette commande affiche le tableau de la distribution des blocs du HDD de *3 To* (en tables de partition > partitions > bandes d'espace libre > backup de table de partition)

=> poste ce tableau ici.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

Voilà:

```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  3114868128      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  3115277768   292969016        
  3408246784   886716416      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  4294963200        2040        
  4294965240  1565305744      4  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  5860270984      262144      5  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  5860533128           7        
  5860533135          32         Sec GPT table
  5860533167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Entre la *2 GPT part* (partition de *1,6 To*) et la *3 GPT part* (partition *BOOTCAMP*) --> il y a une bande de blocs libres de :

```
292969016
```

= *139,7 Go*.

Cette bande inclut l'ancien espace de la partition *Recovery HD* (« *booter* ») + l'espace de la partition additionnelle supprimée.

Passe d'abord les commandes :

```
diskutil umount force disk2
diskutil umount force disk1s4
```


ces commandes démontent de force les volumes *Macintosh HD* et *BOOTCAMP*


Passe la commande (copier-coller) -->

```
sudo gpt add -b 3115277768 -s 1269536 -t 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC /dev/disk1
```


cette commande recrée une partition de type *Apple_Boot* sur les mêmes exacts *650 Mo* de blocs anciennement occupés par la partition « *booter* » supprimée.


mais comme cette partition a été supprimée par l'«Utilitaire de Disque» --> son index (n° de rang) dans la table de partition *GPT* a été effacé > et c'est la partition *BOOTCAMP* qui a hérité de l'index n°*3*. Et comme il y a 2 partitions en-dessous qui ont hérité des index n°*4* & *5* --> la nouvelle partition créée devrait hériter du premier index vacant disponible = le n°*6*. Quoique située sur les blocs au 3è rang > elle devrait être indexée en queue de peloton des partitions (6è rang) dans la table *GPT*.

Passe ensuite les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil list
sudo gpt show /dev/disk1
```


et affiche les tableaux qui devraient montrer que la nouvelle partition hérité de l'index n°*6* sur le HDD.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

Démontage ok:

```
Volume Macintosh HD on disk2 force-unmounted
disk1s4 was already unmounted
```

Lorsque je valide la commande

```
sudo gpt add -b 3115277768 -s 1269536 -t 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC /dev/disk1
```
j'obtiens le message suivant:

```
gpt add: unable to open device '/dev/disk1': Resource busy
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

*Resource busy* veut dire qu'un volume est resté monté.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umountDisk force /dev/disk1
```


est-ce que tu obtiens le retour --> 
	
	



```
Forced unmount of all volumes on disk1 was successful
```


si oui > enchaîne avec la commande *sudo gpt* et la suite.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

J'obtiens bien ce message en retour. Voici le résultat:

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.6 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                454.0 GB   disk1s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.5 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X El Capitan 159.9 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS MacGyver                159.2 GB   disk3s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SMAUG                   2.0 TB     disk4s2
```


```
start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34           6        
          40      409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B
      409640  3114868128      2  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  3115277768     1269536      6  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  3116547304   291699480        
  3408246784   886716416      3  GPT part - EBD0A0A2-B9E5-4433-87C0-68B6B72699C7
  4294963200        2040        
  4294965240  1565305744      4  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  5860270984      262144      5  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  5860533128           7        
  5860533135          32         Sec GPT table
  5860533167           1         Sec GPT header
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Voici la nouvelle partition -->

```
6:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk1s6
```


comme attendu > elle est indexée dans la table *GPT* au rang n°*6*. En plus > elle n'a pas de volume défini. Ça la fout mal, tout ça  : un vrai travail de gougnafier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Il va falloir essuyer les plâtres. On s'occupe d'abord du volume --> passe la commande :

```
sudo newfs_hfs -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk1s6
```


cette commande injecte un système de fichiers *jhfs+* dans le conteneur de la partition n°*6* > définissant un volume dont le label est : *Recovery HD*.

=> poste l'affichage retourné par cette commande.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

Ça a l'air d'être le chaos là-dedans ^^


```
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s6 as a 620 MB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Ça m'a l'air bon.

Re-démarre une fois > en rebootant sur le volume *MacGyver* --> afin que le *kernel* puisse charger le nouveau système de fichiers de la partition.

Ta session ré-ouverte --> repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau pour vérification.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

Voilà:

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.6 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                454.0 GB   disk1s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.5 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X El Capitan 159.9 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS MacGyver                159.2 GB   disk3s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SMAUG                   2.0 TB     disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

C'est déjà plus joli ça -->

```
6:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s6
```

Ce serait même présentable > si c'était au bon rang. Allez ! on va remonter la partition de secours recréée au bon rang d'index dans la table *GPT* (sur le disque elle ne bouge pas : elle est à son exact bon emplacement).

Cette opération sophistiquée requiert un exécutable de tierce-partie. Va à cette page internet : ☞*GPT fdisk*☜ (clique le lien rouge)  et presse le bouton vert *Download* --> un paquet d'installation *gdisk-1.0.3.pkg* atterrit à ton emplacement habituel de téléchargement. Tu le double-cliques et un exécutable *gdisk* s'installe at: */usr/local/bin/gdisk*. C'est la création de _Roderick Smith_ > le développeur de «rEFInd».

Quand c'est fait > étrenne-le en passant la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk1
```

qui ouvre l'en-tête du HDD.

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

Hop!:

```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): p
Disk /dev/disk1: 5860533168 sectors, 2.7 TiB
Sector size (logical): 512 bytes
Disk identifier (GUID): 0AA2A136-07CF-4A38-AD8D-0CCE905AC64B
Partition table holds up to 128 entries
Main partition table begins at sector 2 and ends at sector 33
First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 5860533134
Partitions will be aligned on 8-sector boundaries
Total free space is 291701533 sectors (139.1 GiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name
   1              40          409639   200.0 MiB   EF00  EFI System Partition
   2          409640      3115277767   1.5 TiB     AF05  Macintosh HD
   3      3408246784      4294963199   422.8 GiB   0700  BOOTCAMP
   4      4294965240      5860270983   746.4 GiB   AF05  Macintosh HD
   5      5860270984      5860533127   128.0 MiB   AB00  Booter
   6      3115277768      3116547303   619.9 MiB   AB00
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
Command (? for help):
```


est l'invite de commande interactive de *gdisk*.

Je vais t'indiquer une série de commande à passer > chacune ne comportant qu'un caractère --> tu les saisis une à la fois > en validant chaque fois avec "Entrée" > ce qui fait que *gdisk* te propose une nouvelle action --> tu saisis alors ma commande suivante etc.

Je te les présente en tableau -->

```
x
t
6
5
w
y
```


*x* --> passage en e*x*pert mode
*t* --> *t*ransposition de l'index de 2 partitions
*6* --> partition *Recovery HD* actuelle
*5* --> passage au rang *5* > ce qui dégrade le booter n°*3* au rang *6*
*w* --> *w*rite (écrire à la table *GPT*)
*y* --> *y*es (confirmer)

Cela effectué > re-démarre un coup > revient au volume *MacGyver* > et reposte le retour d'un *diskutil list*.

# note : on ne peut grimper l'échelle des index que marche à marche.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

Première brique déplacée!:

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.6 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                454.0 GB   disk1s3
   4:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.5 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X El Capitan 159.9 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS MacGyver                159.2 GB   disk3s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SMAUG                   2.0 TB     disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Tu peux admirer le travail -->

```
5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s5
6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s6
```


la *Recovery HD* a grimpé d'un rang dans l'échelle de Jacob des index.

Bon. Tout ça c'est théoriquement résolu > mais il faut encore permuter 2 paires de marches > avec 2 re-démarrages. « Français ! encore un effort, si vous voulez être républicains » (comme disait le Divin Marquis qui était endurant au mal).

Donc tu relances *gdisk* par la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk1
```

puis tu enchaînes comme précédemment les commandes de ce tableau :

```
x
t
5
4
w
y
```


comme tu le vois le *5* désigne l'index actuel de la *Recovery HD* > et on le remonte au n°*4* > ce qui dégrade la partition *CoreStorage* de *800 Go* au rang *5*.

Cela fait > tu rebootes > et tu repostes le nouveau tableau d'un *diskutil list*.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

On avance!:

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.6 TB     disk1s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                454.0 GB   disk1s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s4
   5:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.5 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X El Capitan 159.9 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS MacGyver                159.2 GB   disk3s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SMAUG                   2.0 TB     disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Encore une coup et on s'arrêtera là dans l'escalade du Mont Analogue (le sommet est interdit --> il faudra bivouaquer sur la vire du camp 3).

Tu relances encore *gdisk* par la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk1
```

puis tu enchaînes comme précédemment les commandes de ce tableau :

```
x
t
4
3
w
y
```


comme tu le vois le *4* désigne l'index actuel de la *Recovery HD* > et on le remonte au n°*3* > ce qui dégrade la partition *BOOTCAMP* au rang *4*.

Cela fait > tu rebootes > et tu repostes le nouveau tableau d'un *diskutil list*.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

Fin de l'ascension 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.6 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                454.0 GB   disk1s4
   5:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.5 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X El Capitan 159.9 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS MacGyver                159.2 GB   disk3s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SMAUG                   2.0 TB     disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

C'est joli tout ça, non ? Bien rangé dans l'ordre... (note : les partitions n'ont pas bougé d'un bloc sur le disque --> c'est simplement avec leur indexage dans la table *GPT* qu'on a jonglé. Avec le *SIP* activé > impossible).

Mais le volume *Recovery HD* de la *disk1s3* est une coquille vide --> on va un peu le remplir. Passe la série de commandes que je te présente en tableau :

```
diskutil mount disk3s4
diskutil mount disk1s3
sudo cp -av /Volumes/Recovery\ HD/* /Volumes/Recovery\ HD\ 1
```


la 1ère monte le volume *Recovery HD* du DDE

la 2è monte le volume *Recovery HD* du HDD --> monté en second avec un nom identique > il hérite d'un index *1* différenciateur

la 3è clone le contenu du premier volume (le dossier *com.apple.recovery.boot* contenant l'OS de secours *10.13*) dans le second

=> des lignes vont défiler. Il y a dans les *500 Mo* à cloner. Tu n'as qu'à dire si ça a été le cas jusqu'au retour de l'invite de commande.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

C'est bon:

```
/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot -> /Volumes/Recovery HD 1/com.apple.recovery.boot
/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/.disk_label -> /Volumes/Recovery HD 1/com.apple.recovery.boot/.disk_label
/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/.disk_label_2x -> /Volumes/Recovery HD 1/com.apple.recovery.boot/.disk_label_2x
/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.chunklist -> /Volumes/Recovery HD 1/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.chunklist
/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.dmg -> /Volumes/Recovery HD 1/com.apple.recovery.boot/BaseSystem.dmg
/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi -> /Volumes/Recovery HD 1/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi
/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/com.apple.Boot.plist -> /Volumes/Recovery HD 1/com.apple.recovery.boot/com.apple.Boot.plist
/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/PlatformSupport.plist -> /Volumes/Recovery HD 1/com.apple.recovery.boot/PlatformSupport.plist
/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/prelinkedkernel -> /Volumes/Recovery HD 1/com.apple.recovery.boot/prelinkedkernel
/Volumes/Recovery HD/com.apple.recovery.boot/SystemVersion.plist -> /Volumes/Recovery HD 1/com.apple.recovery.boot/SystemVersion.plist
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Alors passe la commande (déroule bien le tapis roulant jusqu'à *boot.efi*) :

```
sudo bless --folder /Volumes/Recovery\ HD\ 1/com.apple.recovery.boot --file /Volumes/Recovery\ HD\ 1/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi
```


cette commande bénit (*bless*) l'en-tête du volume *Recovery HD 1* (du HDD) > en y portant le chemin de démarrage au *boot_loader boot.efi* de l'OS de secours

Cela fait > passe la commande :

```
bless --info /Volumes/Recovery\ HD\ 1
```


qui retourne le chemin de démarrage inscrit sur l'en-tête du volume

=> poste ce tableau ici pour vérification.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

J'obtiens ceci:

```
finderinfo[0]:    187 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Recovery HD 1/com.apple.recovery.boot
finderinfo[1]:    192 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Recovery HD 1/com.apple.recovery.boot/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]:    187 => OS X blessed folder is /Volumes/Recovery HD 1/com.apple.recovery.boot
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0xFAC3014E1CFEFCC0
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Donc la partition *disk1s3* du HDD ressemble de plus en plus à une vraie. Elle occupe l'emplacement exact au bloc près qu'elle doit avoir, juste en-dessous de la partition *CoreStorage disk1s2* de *1,6 To* > elle a le bon index n°*3* > le type *Apple_Boot* > la taille de *650 Mo* > un système de fichiers *jhfs+* > un volume montable *Recovery HD* > contenant un dossier *com.apple.recovery.boot* recelant un OS de secours 10.13 correspondant à l'OS du volume *Macintosh HD* > et l'en-tête porte un chemin de démarrage au *boot_loader boot.efi* de cet OS de secours. Donc le volume *Recovery HD* est démarrable via *⌘R*.

Il lui manque le dossier « *booter* » *com.apple.Boot.R* rapporté au *Physical Volume* de la partition *disk1s2* - mais celui-là je ne peux pas le recréer à main levée. Mais telle quelle > la partition *disk1s3* a un statut logique de « *booter* ».

On va l'étrenner par la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707 0b
```


cette commande récupère les *139 Go* d'espace libre au *Conteneur CoreStorage* > et spécifiquement à la partition *disk1s2*.

le re-dimensionnement peut échouer pour plusieurs raisons.

Poste l'affichage retourné par cette commande et > au cas où il n'y a pas de message d'erreur > le tableau d'un nouveau *diskutil list*.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

Un petit message d'erreur:

```
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Error: -69711: This operation couldn't proceed because the target's boot helper was mounted; you may want to try again
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Ah ! oui --> rien de grave. Le volume *Recovery HD 1* est resté monté --> comme ce message en avertit gentiment :

```
the target's boot helper was mounted
```


l'auxiliaire de démarrage de la partition-cible était monté.

Passe la commande préalable :

```
diskutil umount force disk1s3
```


qui démonte de force le volume de secours

Puis repasse la commande :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707 0b
```


et dis ce qui s'ensuit.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

Tout semble s'être bien passé 

```
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk2
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 1 594 812 481 536 to 1 744 162 615 296 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 1 744 162 615 296 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 2 651 769 929 728 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
```


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s7
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                454.0 GB   disk1s4
   5:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.7 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *320.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Install OS X El Capitan 159.9 GB   disk3s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS MacGyver                159.2 GB   disk3s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s4

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SMAUG                   2.0 TB     disk4s2
```


----------



## macomaniac (22 Janvier 2018)

Oui. Ton problème est résolu : tu as bien récupéré l'espace libre manquant.

Tu as pu trouver que je finassais indéfiniment à des jongleries logiques infimes. Mais c'est que tu étais radicalement bloqué, en fait.

En l'absence de la partition « *booter* » à l'endroit charnière du HDD (entre les 2 partitions *CoreStorage*) > tu n'aurais jamais pu ré-installer ton OS (le programme d'installation aurait rejeté l'installation) > ni évidemment récupérer l'espace libre. Ton Fusion Drive était verrouillé et la seule solution était de le détruire après sauvegarde des données > pour ensuite le reconstruire.

Il fallait donc recréer ex nihilo une partition *booter* > la remonter au bon index dans la table > lui rajouter un volume > et un OS de secours démarrable.

Si tu veux parachever l'opération > il te suffira de télécharger depuis l'AppStore un installateur de High Sierra et de l'appliquer au volume *Macintosh HD* démarré. Le seul logiciel-Système sera restauré (ton compte préservé ainsi que les applications tierces) > mais avant cela le logiciel *booter* _ad hoc_ sera créé dans le volume *Recovery HD*.

Il te reste bien sûr à vérifier si tout fonctionne = démarrage sur *Macintosh HD*. Et si tu as retrouvé le boot sur la partition *BOOTCAMP* qui a récupéré son index originel dans la table *GPT* = n°*4*.


----------



## Thaelys (22 Janvier 2018)

Ok je note dans un coin de restaurer le logiciel-Système 

Redémarrage ok sur Macintosh HD mais je n'arrive toujours pas à booter sur la partition BOOTCAMP. Si j'essaie depuis Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage > BOOTCAMP Windows > Redémarrer... j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant: "no bootable device insert boot disk and press any key".
Et si je redémarre touche alt/option enfoncée, la partition BOOTCAMP n'apparaît pas... :-/

Au passage, mille mercis pour l'aide apportée et le temps consacré à mon problème macomaniac! Les explications qui accompagnent sont également très intéressantes et cela me permet de comprendre un "tout petit" peu comment le système fonctionne


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Ton volume *BOOTCAMP* avait perdu son caractère démarrable à la suite de ta création d'une partition au rang n°*4* (ce qui avait descendu l'index de partition de *BOOTCAMP* du n°*4* au n°*5* dans la table *GPT*). Ta suppression manuelle de la partition n°*4* (qui avait supprimé dans la foulée la partition « *booter* » indexée en n°*3*) --> avait remonté l'index de la partition *BOOTCAMP* au n°*3* dans la table. Actuellement > suite à la recréation d'une partition « *booter* » indexée en n°*3* > la partition *BOOTCAMP* est redescendue à son index n°*4* originel.

Mais ça n'a pas suffi manifestement pour rendre le volume *BOOTCAMP* démarrable à nouveau.

Il est possible qu'un pré-démarreur de Windows existe dans le volume *EFI* de la partition n°*1* du HDD (*disk1s1* = *ESP* ou *E*FI_*S*ystem_*P*artition : partition-Système de l'*EFI* qui est une partition auxiliaire de démarrage pour le programme de boot du Mac). Pour enquêter à ce sujet > dans le *Terminal* de ton volume *Macintosh HD* --> passe la commande préalable :

```
diskutil list
```


et vérifie que le HDD de *3 To* est bien toujours indexé comme *disk1* (s'il était *disk0* --> tu changes ce n° dans la première commande à suivre > ce qui donnerait *disk0s1* pour la partition *ESP*).

Enchaîne avec les commandes -->

```
diskutil mount disk1s1
ls -R /Volumes/EFI
bless --info /Volumes/EFI
```


la 1ère monte le volume *EFI* sur la partition n°*1* du HDD

la 2è liste récursivement le contenu de ce volume

la 3è s'enquiert d'un chemin de démarrage pour l'*EFI* sur l'en-tête du volume

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ici tout ce qui est retourné par les commandes.

# mon inexpérience totale de Windows me handicape mentalement ici : je ne connais pas explicitement le mécanisme logique de démarrage de cet OS.


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

Le HDD de 3To est bien toujours indexé comme disk1:

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                454.0 GB   disk1s4
   5:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.7 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.2 GB     disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              8.2 GB     disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS SMAUG                   2.0 TB     disk4s2
```

La dernière commande "bless --info /Volumes/EFI" ne retourne rien. Pour le reste:


```
Volume EFI on disk1s1 mounted
```


```
BOOTLOG    EFI

/Volumes/EFI/EFI:
APPLE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE:
CACHES        EXTENSIONS    FIRMWARE

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES:
454C4550

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/CACHES/454C4550:
E8F2EF0CF05A7C3D-0000000000000000.fc    E8F2EF0CF05A7C3D-0000000001E00000.fc
E8F2EF0CF05A7C3D-0000000000A00000.fc    E8F2EF0CF05A7C3D-0000000002800000.fc
E8F2EF0CF05A7C3D-0000000001400000.fc    E8F2EF0CF05A7C3D.cbl

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/EXTENSIONS:
Firmware.scap

/Volumes/EFI/EFI/APPLE/FIRMWARE:
IM131_010F_B00.scap
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Il n'y a aucun dossier de ressources de démarrage de Windows dans le volume *EFI*.

Tu peux le re-démonter par la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk1s1
```

Tu peux installer «rEFInd» qui est un gestionnaire de démarrage (c'est une création du même _Roderick Smith_ que pour *gdisk*). Va à la page : ☞*rEFInd*☜ > presse le bouton *Download* --> tu obtiens un dossier *refind-bin-0.11.2*. Dans ce dossier tu as un exécutable d'installation intitulé *refind-install*.

Dans la fenêtre du *Terminal* > tu saisis :

```
sudo
```


tu sautes un espace > et tu fais un glisser-déposer au pointeur du fichier *refind-install* dans la fenêtre du *Terminal* --> ce qui renseigne automatiquement le chemin au fichier et son nom. Tu exécutes la commande.

Un dossier de ressources > avec un *boot_loader* : *refind_x64.efi* > va s'installer dans le volume *EFI* de la partition n°*1* (du SSD ou du HDD) + un chemin de démarrage automatique pour l'*EFI* va s'incrire en *NVRAM* à la variable *efi-boot-device* > pointant à ce *boot_loader*.

Re-démarre sans presser de touche au clavier --> tu devrais voir s'afficher l'écran gestionnaire de démarrage de «rEFInd». Est-ce que tu vois un volume *Windows* affiché (quel que soit l'intitulé) ? - si tu choisis de booter dessus --> qu'est-ce qui se passe ?


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

Alors dans l'écran gestionnaire de démarrage de "rEFInd", j'ai le choix entre:
- Boot mac OS
- Boot mac OS from BOOT OS X
- Boot mac OS from BOOT OS X
- Boot Windows (Legacy) from BOOTCAMP
Si je boote sur Windows, j'ai une page grise avec un logo Windows au centre puis écran noir et je retombe sur le même message d'erreur que précédemment:
"no bootable device insert boot disk and press any key"


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

À l'écran de «rEFInd» --> les 3 *BOOT mac OS* désignent les 3 volumes « *booters* » > montés en l'absence du *Volume Logique Macintosh HD* du Fusion Drive qui n'est pas encore exporté. On peut démarrer macOS par n'importe lequel.

Le *Boot Windows (Legacy)* signifie que «rEFInd» a détecté un *boot_loader* de type ancien dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* = analogue à celui de W-7 qui avait pour conditions exécutives --> une émulation de *BIOS* par l'*EFI* > qui lisait la table de partition alternative *HMBR* du bloc *0* > obtenait l'adresse du volume *BOOTCAMP* en mode *MBR* > exécutait le *boot_loader* de ce volume.

W-10 ne démarre pas théoriquement en mode *Legacy* > mais en mode *UEFI* = par l'*EFI* directe qui lit la table *GPT* > obtient l'adresse du volume *BOOTCAMP* > exécute un *boot_loader* de type *.efi* dans le volume.

Tout cela me laisse perplexe (d'autant plus que je n'y connais rien en Windows et que je suis obligé de me livrer à des constructions spéculatives sans correctif de l'expérience) -->


en ce qui concerne le boot en mode *Legacy* > il est invalidé a priori par le fait qu'il n'y a actuellement sur le bloc *0* (premier bloc) du HDD qu'une *PMBR* (*P*rotective_*MBR*) --> table *MBR* bidonnée ("fake") qui décrit l'ensemble de l'espace du disque comme "monopartitionné" > ce qui est faux et destiné à rendre les partitions introuvables par un programme Windows. Seule une *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) empruntant à la *GPT* principale la description de 3 partitions (au plus) > dont celle de *BOOTCAMP* avec le *bootable_flag* : l'indicateur "démarrable" --> peut permettre un boot à l'ancienne (*Legacy*).


en ce qui concerne le boot en mode *UEFI* > il faut croire que le *boot_loader* "new age" de type *.efi* de W-10 échappe au scan de «rEFInd» (pas bon signe). Je ne sais pas si un volume de Windows est susceptible d'une bénédiction (inscription d'un chemin exécutif de démarrage sur l'en-tête du volume) > et si c'est la corruption d'un pareil chemin qui rendrait le volume invisible en tant que disque démarrable.

=> est-ce que tu as des données (ou des installations de programmes) qui te font deuil dans ce volume *BOOTCAMP* ?


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

Le volume BOOTCAMP étant toujours accessible depuis Macintosh HD, je peux récupérer les données que je souhaite conserver. Les programmes installés peuvent être re-téléchargés donc pas de soucis de ce côté-là.
J'en déduis qu'il faut envisager une réinstallation complète de Windows 10 et la partition BOOTCAMP via l'assistant? Si c'est le cas, il faudrait sans doute en profiter pour restructurer le disque comme discuté précédemment?: 


> en effet : Windows-10 peut booter installé sur une partition de queue de disque de *3 To*. Tu pourrais donc envisager d'avoir un Fusion Drive à 2 partitions : *121 Go* (SSD) et *3 To* (SSD).



Est-ce que cela permettrait d'éviter de perdre le caractère "bootable" de la partition BOOTCAMP en cas de partitionnement ultérieur de Macintosh HD?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Le plus simple pour toi me paraît, en effet, de récupérer les données qui t'intéressent dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* > supprimer cette partition avec l'«Assistant BootCamp» > puis récréer une partition et réinstaller W-10.

Si tu veux en profiter pour restructurer le Fusion Drive (de 3 à 2 partitions) > il faut que tu aies un sauvegarde de *Macintosh HD* (clone ou TM). Le plus commode étant un clone > car permettant un démarrage avec une session d'utilisateur confortable. Il faut en effet démarrer sur un Système externe au Fusion Drive pour le supprimer et le recréer avant ré-installation de macOS.

J'ignore comment réagit W-10 à un multi-partitionnement. Pour W-7 (et le boot en mode *Legacy*) --> c'était récupérable après coup grâce à *gdisk* qui possède une option de recréation d'une table *HMBR* sur le bloc *0* permettant de choisir la partition *BOOTCAMP* parmi les 3 décrites en mode *MBR* et de lui assigner l'indicateur "bootable".

Passe les commandes (informatives) -->

```
df -H /
ls /Volumes/BOOTCAMP
```


la 1ère mesure les espaces : total > occupé > libre dans le volume *Macintosh HD* démarré

la 2è liste les dossiers de premier niveau du volume *BOOTCAMP*

=> tu n'as qu'à poster ces 2 tableaux ici. Le 1er permet de connaître la taille que doit avoir le volume de sauvegarde de *Macintosh HD* ; le 2è est (disons) pour mon instruction : je suis curieux de voir à quoi ressemble une distribution logique Windows.


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

Je n'ai pas de clone de Macintosh HD mais une sauvegarde TM. Après, j'ai toujours à disposition la partition High Sierra sur le DDE MacGyver. Voici pour les tableaux:

```
Filesystem   Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2   2.7T   1.5T   1.2T    56% 1120705 4293846574    0%   /
```


```
$RECYCLE.BIN            Program Files (x86)
$SysReset            ProgramData
$WINDOWS.~BT            RHDSetup.log
AppleBcInstaller.log        Recovery
BOOTNXT                Recovery.txt
BOOTSECT.BAK            System Volume Information
Boot                TL
Documents and Settings        Users
GOG Games            Windows
GeDoSaTo            bootmgr
Intel                hiberfil.sys
PerfLogs            pagefile.sys
Program Files            swapfile.sys
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

La combinaison : démarrage sur le volume *MacGyver* (comportant un installateur de High Sierra téléchargé à l'avance dans ses Applications) > suppression / recréation du Fusion Drive dans le *Terminal* > installation de High Sierra > récupération de la TM => a l'air tout à fait valable. *1,5 To* de données quand même...

J'avise 2 dossiers qui me paraissent prometteurs de boot dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* --> 

```
Boot    bootmgr
```

Passe les commandes :

```
ls /BOOTCAMP/Boot
ls /BOOTCAMP/bootmgr
```


et poste les tableaux ici > histoire de voir ce qui ressort de ces répertoires.


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

J'avoue que le disque est quelque peu rempli 

```
ls: /BOOTCAMP/Boot: No such file or directory
```


```
ls: /BOOTCAMP/bootmgr: No such file or directory
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

_Pfuiiit !_ j'ai sucré le répertoire de montage des volumes */Volumes* en début de chemin dans les commandes (ça doit être l'effet Windows) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Voici le tableau des vraies commandes :

```
ls /Volumes/BOOTCAMP/Boot
ls /Volumes/BOOTCAMP/bootmgr
```


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

C'est déjà mieux ^^:

```
BCD                ja-JP
BCD.LOG                ko-KR
BCD.LOG1            lt-LT
BCD.LOG2            lv-LV
BOOTSTAT.DAT            memtest.exe
Fonts                nb-NO
Resources            nl-NL
bg-BG                pl-PL
bootspaces.dll            pt-BR
bootvhd.dll            pt-PT
cs-CZ                qps-ploc
da-DK                ro-RO
de-DE                ru-RU
el-GR                sk-SK
en-GB                sl-SI
en-US                sr-Latn-CS
es-ES                sr-Latn-RS
es-MX                sv-SE
et-EE                tr-TR
fi-FI                uk-UA
fr-CA                updaterevokesipolicy.p7b
fr-FR                zh-CN
hr-HR                zh-HK
hu-HU                zh-TW
it-IT
```


```
/Volumes/BOOTCAMP/bootmgr
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Je ne vois aucun *boot_loader .efi* dans le dossier *Boot*. Et que contient le dossier *bootmgr* (tu n'as pas posté la liste du contenu) ?


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

La commande 
	
	



```
ls /Volumes/BOOTCAMP/bootmgr
```
 renvoie 
	
	



```
/Volumes/BOOTCAMP/bootmgr
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Alors c'est un fichier --> qui est peut-être bien le *boot_loader legacy* que «rEFInd» repère au premier niveau du volume.

Allez ! j'ai repéré un autre dossier candidat pour le boot --> passe la commande :

```
ls /Volumes/BOOTCAMP/Windows
```


et poste ce qui est listé.


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

Y'a du monde:

```
AppPatch                ServiceProfiles
AppReadiness                Setup
Boot                    ShellExperiences
Branding                SoftwareDistribution
CbsTemp                    Speech
CoreN.xml                Speech_OneCore
Cursors                    SysWOW64
DPINST.LOG                System
DigitalLocker                System32
DirectX.log                SystemApps
Downloaded Program Files        SystemResources
DtcInstall.log                TAPI
ELAMBKUP                Tasks
Fonts                    Temp
GameBarPresenceWriter            UpdateAssistantV2
Globalization                Vss
Help                    Web
HelpPane.exe                WinSxS
IME                    WindowsShell.Manifest
INF                    WindowsUpdate.log
ImmersiveControlPanel            addins
InfusedApps                appcompat
InputMethod                assembly
Installer                bcastdvr
L2Schemas                bfsvc.exe
LiveKernelReports            bootstat.dat
Logs                    comsetup.log
MEMORY.DMP                debug
Media                    diagerr.xml
Microsoft.NET                diagnostics
Migration                diagwrn.xml
MiracastView                en-US
ModemLogs                explorer.exe
NvContainerRecovery.bat            fr-FR
NvTelemetryContainerRecovery.bat    hh.exe
OCR                    mib.bin
Offline Web Pages            notepad.exe
PFRO.log                regedit.exe
PLA                    rescache
Panther                    schemas
Performance                security
PolicyDefinitions            servicing
Prefetch                setupact.log
PrintDialog                setuperr.log
Provisioning                splwow64.exe
Registration                system.ini
Resources                tracing
RtlExUpd.dll                twain_32
SECOH-QAD.dll                twain_32.dll
SECOH-QAD.exe                win.ini
SKB                    winhlp32.exe
SchCache                write.exe
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Ça me paraît être un dossier "Système" > pas un dossier de boot > à part le sous-dossier *Boot*.

Tente la commande --> 

```
ls /Volumes/BOOTCAMP/Windows/Boot
```


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

```
BootDebuggerFiles.ini    EFI            PCAT
DVD            Fonts            Resources
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Voyons ce que contient le sous-dossier *EFI* --> 

```
ls /Volumes/BOOTCAMP/Windows/Boot/EFI
```


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

```
bg-BG                lt-LT
boot.stl            lv-LV
bootmgfw.efi            memtest.efi
bootmgr.efi            nb-NO
bootspaces.dll            nl-NL
cs-CZ                pl-PL
da-DK                pt-BR
de-DE                pt-PT
el-GR                qps-ploc
en-GB                ro-RO
en-US                ru-RU
es-ES                sk-SK
es-MX                sl-SI
et-EE                sr-Latn-RS
fi-FI                sv-SE
fr-CA                tr-TR
fr-FR                uk-UA
hr-HR                updaterevokesipolicy.p7b
hu-HU                winsipolicy.p7b
it-IT                zh-CN
ja-JP                zh-TW
ko-KR
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Bingo ! --> ce fichier :

```
bootmgr.efi
```


m'a l'air d'être un bon candidat pour être le *boot_loader UEFI* de W-10.

Enfoui à 3 degrés en-dessous de l'espace-racine du volume --> pas étonnant si le *boot_manager* de l'*EFI* (touche "*alt*") > pas plus que le gestionnaire de démarrage «rEFInd» --> ne puissent le localiser pour booter l'OS.

C'est comme si ton volume *BOOTCAMP* avait perdu le chemin de démarrage sur l'en-tête de son volume. Mais je ne sais pas si l'exécutable *bless* est valide pour inscrire un pareil chemin (ça m'étonnerait).

Tente quand même la commande :

```
sudo bless --folder /Volumes/BOOTCAMP/Windows/Boot/EFI --file /Volumes/BOOTCAMP/Windows/Boot/EFI/bootmgr.efi
```


cette commande décalquée du *blessing* d'un volume macOS --> inscrit un chemin primaire au dossier *EFI* et un chemin secondaire au fichier *bootmgr.efi*

si la commande passe > elle passe sans commentaire --> est-ce le cas ?

Si oui > enchaîne par la commande informative :

```
bless --info /Volumes/BOOTCAMP
```


est-ce qu'un tableau est retourné ?


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

La 1ère commande est passée (via demande de mot de passe) mais aucun tableau n'est retourné par la seconde...


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Tu peux toujours re-démarrer > et voir si à l'écran de «rEFInd» tu te vois proposer en plus de *Windows (Legacy)* un *EFI Boot* ou quelque chose comme ça. Et ce qui se passe.

Mais je ne pense pas que *bless* soit un exécutable adapté. Enfin ! c'était expérimental...


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

Non l'écran de "rEFInd" ne propose pas de nouvelle option et Windows (Legacy) aboutit toujours au même résultat... On aura essayé!


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Est-ce que tu veux essayer de rétablir un démarrage en mode *Legacy* (par la création d'une table *Hybrid_MBR*) ?


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

Oui on peut essayer  Comment faut-il procéder?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Commance par passer la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques > que je l'aie sous les yeux.


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                454.0 GB   disk0s4
   5:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk0s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s6

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.7 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2, ...
                                 D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```

J'en ai profité pour réinstaller High Sierra sur Macintosh HD comme indiqué auparavant d'où sans doute le passage d'identifiant du HDD 3 To de disk1 à disk0?

Je corrige:

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *3.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.7 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                454.0 GB   disk1s4
   5:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            801.4 GB   disk1s5
   6:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s6

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.7 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2, ...
                                 D39D832D-9A6A-4AA8-AD45-B26EFBEA5707
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```
Après un redémarrage on est bien repassé en disk1.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Alors lance *gdisk* par la commande :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk1
```


puis passe une à une les commandes (avec validation chaque fois) que je te présente en tableau et qui correspondent à chaque fois aux attentes du programme :


```
r
h
4
y
07
y
n
w
y
```


*r* # recovery mode
*h* # créer une Hybrid MBR
*4* # choisir BOOTCAMP comme partition reconnue
*y* # placer EFI en tête des partitions reconnues
*07* # code par défaut (attention ! si ce n'est pas 07 qui est proposé par défaut --> tape le code proposé)
*y* # bootable flag
*n* # ne pas utiliser d'autres partitions en protection
*w* # écrire à la table
*y* # confirmer

=> tu n'as qu'à dire si l'enchaînement s'est fait sans bavures.


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

Nickel!:

```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): r

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): h

WARNING! Hybrid MBRs are flaky and dangerous! If you decide not to use one,
just hit the Enter key at the below prompt and your MBR partition table will
be untouched.

Type from one to three GPT partition numbers, separated by spaces, to be
added to the hybrid MBR, in sequence: 4
Place EFI GPT (0xEE) partition first in MBR (good for GRUB)? (Y/N): y

Creating entry for GPT partition #4 (MBR partition #2)
Enter an MBR hex code (default 07): 07
Set the bootable flag? (Y/N): y

Unused partition space(s) found. Use one to protect more partitions? (Y/N): n

Recovery/transformation command (? for help): w

Final checks complete. About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING
PARTITIONS!!

Do you want to proceed? (Y/N): y
OK; writing new GUID partition table (GPT) to /dev/disk1.
Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Warning: The kernel may continue to use old or deleted partitions.
You should reboot or remove the drive.
The operation has completed successfully.
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Repasse un :

```
sudo gdisk /dev/disk1
```


histoire d'afficher le tableau initial des tables de partition

=> reposte ici ce tableau. Je ne suis pas sûr que le *kernel* ait déjà chargé la nouvelle table > mais c'est une occasion de le vérifier.


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.3

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: hybrid
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with hybrid MBR; using GPT.
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Cette mention en tête -->

```
MBR: hybrid
```


montre qu'il y a bien eu conversion de la table secondaire *P*rotective_*MBR* (fake) > en une table secondaire *H*ybrid_*MBR* (opératoire).

Cette table comporte 2 entrées de partitions empruntées à la *GPT* principale -->


la partition *disk1s1 EFI* indexée comme *MBR Part 1*

la partition *disk1s4 BOOTCAMP* indexée comme *MBR Part 2* - cette partition portant un *flag* l'annonçant démarrable par un *BIOS*

=> tu n'as qu'à re-démarrer en utilisant les 2 options à ta disposition -->


sans rien faire = écran «rEFInd» --> est-ce que le choix de *Windows (Legacy)* fonctionne > à présent que l'*EFI* peut émuler un *BIOS* capable de lire la *HMBR* > et de suivre en mode boot le chemin d'accès au volume *BOOTCAMP* ?

en pressant la touche "*alt*" = écran du *boot_manager* de l'*EFI* --> est-ce que tu as un choix démarrable de Windows ?

# je pense qu'il y a incompatibilité du Système W-10 avec un boot *Legacy* (*BIOS_émulé* > *HMBR* > *boot_loader legacy* : *bootmgr*)


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

J'ai redémarré en pressant la touche "alt" et là eurêka, la partition BOOTCAMP/Windows est apparue, donc sans perdre un instant j'ai cliqué dessus et enfin Windows s'est lancé  
Faut-il également vérifier l'autre option "sans rien faire"?
La réinstallation de High Sierra sur Macintosh HD a-t-elle permis de conserver l'écran "rEFInd" au démarrage?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Thaelys a dit:


> J'ai redémarré en pressant la touche "alt" et là eurêka, la partition BOOTCAMP/Windows est apparue, donc sans perdre un instant j'ai cliqué dessus et enfin Windows s'est lancé



Je ne le crois pas et pourtant ça l'a fait.

J'avais pris ça comme une récréation logique sentant bon l'époque héroïque de W-7 et du boot *Legacy* (pour lequel les ingénieurs de la  ont mis en place un dispositif digne des grandes heures du concours Lépine et qui m'a toujours rouler par terre de rire). Et cette espèce de jeu poilant (mais néanmoins joué formellement) a permis le reboot de Windows.

Si j'avais eu à disposition un logiciel permettant d'inscrire un chemin de démarrage au *boot_loader* */Volumes/BOOTCAMP/Windows/Boot/EFI/bootmgr.efi *--> je pense qu'un démarrage en mode *UEFI* aurait été honoré.

Il faut admettre que ton _iMac_ de _2012_ est juste à la limite du compatible avec le boot de W-10. Il faut croire que les ingénieurs de Microsoft ont implémenté un boot à l'ancienne (*Legacy*) pour ce type de bécanes déjà anciennes. D'où le *boot_loader* "type *BIOS*" = *bootmgr *présent dans l'espace-racine du volume *BOOTCAMP*. L'absence d'un *boot_loader bootmgr.efi* (type *UEFI*) dans le même espace-racine > me paraît le signe qu'à l'installation Windows-10 s'est installé chez toi en vue d'un boot *Legacy*. Donc que ton volume *BOOTCAMP* a toujours booté en mode *Legacy*.

Ce serait donc alors l'effacement de la table *Hybrid_MBR* que l'«Assistant BootCamp» (implémenté pour cela) avait créée sur le bloc *0* du HDD > et son remplacment par une *Protective_MBR* (fake ne décrivant pas de partition) qui aurait cassé le boot. Effacement consécutif à tes manipulations de partitions.

Tu dois prendre conscience que le boot actuel de ton Windows (boot *Legacy* par un *BIOS_émulé* de l'*EFI* > lisant la table *HMBR*) --> lit une table qui ne "mappe" (cartographie) qu'un maximum de *2,2 To* de blocs sur le disque. Il faut donc garder à toute force la bipartition d'usine : partition *2,2 To* et partition *800 Go* > pour que *BOOTCAMP* soit toujours créé sur l'espace libéré par les *2,2 To* > et fasse donc partie de la zone de blocs descriptibles par la *HMBR*.

----------

Régulièrement > une installation de macOS efface l'inscription en *NVRAM* > à la variable *efi-boot-device* > qui adressait le *boot_loader* de «rEFInd» dans le volume *EFI*. Il faut donc ré-installer «rEFInd» après chaque installation d'OS.

Tu n'as qu'à passer la commande :

```
nvram -p
```


qui retourne le tableau des variables de la *NVRAM*

et le poster ici --> l'affaire sera claire.


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

C'est plutôt fouillis tout ça!:

```
LocationServicesEnabled    %01
EFIBluetoothDelay    %b8%0b
efi-backup-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>0000484B-78A0-0000-2425-000048060000</string></dict></dict><key>IOEFIShortForm</key><true/><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi</string></dict></array>%00
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>73B5BB98-CFD3-41D5-8F94-5452E8619506</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s3</string></dict></array>%00
SystemAudioVolume    Q
backlight-level    =%25
BootCampHD    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%02%1f%03%12%0a%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00
bluetoothInternalControllerInfo    %8b%82%ac%05%00%13%18%1d%8c-%aaC%f2(
prev-lang:kbd    fr-FR:1
SystemAudioVolumeDB    %ef
previous-system-uuid    5BAF87DD-6482-3146-A0C8-D46E10070F3B%00
fmm-computer-name    Rapha%c3%abl%e2%80%99s iMac
bluetoothActiveControllerInfo    %8b%82%ac%05%02%00%00%13%18%1d%8c-%aaC%f2(
csr-active-config    w%00%00%00
efi-boot-device-data    %02%01%0c%00%d0A%03%0a%00%00%00%00%01%01%06%00%02%1f%03%12%0a%00%01%00%00%00%00%00%04%01*%00%03%00%00%00%d8%ff%1b%0e%00%00%00%00%00%00%04%00%00%00%00%00%98%bb%b5s%d3%cf%d5A%8f%94TR%e8a%95%06%02%02%7f%ff%04%00
display-config    %00%00%25%01s%08%ff%ff%01%00
efi-backup-boot-device-data    %04%01*%00%01%00%00%00(%00%00%00%00%00%00%00%00@%06%00%00%00%00%00KH%00%00%a0x%00%00$%25%00%00H%06%00%00%02%02%04%04:%00\%00E%00F%00I%00\%00r%00e%00f%00i%00n%00d%00\%00r%00e%00f%00i%00n%00d%00_%00x%006%004%00.%00e%00f%00i%00%00%00%7f%ff%04%00
```


----------



## macomaniac (23 Janvier 2018)

Certes la syntaxe est abstruse > mais cette ligne a priori incompréhensible -->

```
efi-backup-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>0000484B-78A0-0000-2425-000048060000</string></dict></dict><key>IOEFIShortForm</key><true/><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s1</string></dict><dict><key>IOEFIDevicePathType</key><string>MediaFilePath</string><key>Path</key><string>\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi</string></dict></array>%00
```

se simplifie par d'énergiques mises entre parenthèses en ceci -->

```
efi-backup-boot-device   <string>disk0s1</string>     <string>\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi</string>
```


dont tu conclus que le chemin de démarrable automatique de l'*EFI* inscrit à la variable *efi-boot-device* --> pointe à la partition *disk0s1* (la partition *EFI* du SSD) > et dans son volume *EFI* > indique le chemin : *\EFI\refind\refind_x64.efi* = dossier *EFI* > sous-dossier *refind* > *boot_loader* : *refind_x64.efi*

Si tu re-démarres donc sans option au clavier > tu vas tomber logiquement sur l'écran de «rEFInd» (est-ce que tu as ré-exécuté son installateur ?). Est-ce que le choix de Windows à cet écran te permet aussi le boot ?


----------



## Thaelys (23 Janvier 2018)

Après re-démarrage sans option au clavier, je ne tombe pas sur l'écran de "rEFInd" mais accède directement à Macintosh HD/High Sierra (Je n'ai pas ré-exécuté l'installateur de "rEFInd" depuis la ré-installation de High Sierra...).


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2018)

Je me suis trompé de variable (je ne suis pas du soir). J'avais pris la *efi-backup-boot-device*.

Voici la *efi-boot-device* -->

```
efi-boot-device    <array><dict><key>IOMatch</key><dict><key>IOProviderClass</key><string>IOMedia</string><key>IOPropertyMatch</key><dict><key>UUID</key><string>73B5BB98-CFD3-41D5-8F94-5452E8619506</string></dict></dict><key>BLLastBSDName</key><string>disk0s3</string></dict></array>%00
```

qui donne après simplication -->

```
<string>disk0s3</string>
```


qui est la partition du *booter* n°*1* (le *Boot OS X* du SDD)

Il est donc clair que l'adresse au *boot_loader* de «rEFInd» a sauté > et n'est plus présente qu'en mode "backup" et non opérationnnelle. Il faut que tu ré-exécutes le *refind-instal*l en mode *sudo* et tout rentrera dans l'ordre.


----------



## Thaelys (24 Janvier 2018)

L'écran gestionnaire de démarrage de "rEFInd" me donne le choix entre:
- Boot mac OS
- Boot mac OS from BOOT OS X
- Boot mac OS from BOOT OS X
- Boot Windows (Legacy) from BOOTCAMP
- Boot Windows OS from FAT volume

Le choix de "Boot Windows (Legacy) from BOOTCAMP" à cet écran me permet bien le boot. 

Faut-il également tester le "Boot Windows OS from FAT volume"? A quoi correspond-il?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2018)

Les 3 *Boot Mac OS* désignent donc les 3 volumes à fonction « *booter* » de pré-démarrage du *Volume Logique CoreStorage* --> les 2 *Boot mac OS from BOOT OS X* probabablement les volumes *Boot OS X* montés sur les partitions *disk0s3* & *disk1s6* > et le *Boot mac OS* le volume *Recovery HD* monté sur la partition *disk1s3* sous un autre *label* que celui du volume de secours. Les 3 doivent être choisissables pour pré-démarrer *Macintosh HD* (càd. pour exporter le *Volume Logique* qui lui tient lieu de disque virtuel).

Le *Boot Windows (Legacy) from BOOTCAMP* désigne bien le volume *BOOTCAMP* en tant qu'un *boot_loader Legacy* (exécutable par un programme de boot de type *BIOS* = le fichier *bootmgr*) est présent dans l'espace-racine du volume. C'est la même détection du volume que faisait «rEFInd» antérieurement --> sauf que cette fois-ci la restauration d'une *Hybrid_MBR* sur le bloc *0 *du HDD (par l'utilitaire *gdisk* créé par le même _Roderick Smith_ qui a créé «rEFInd» - voilà où se glisse la plaisanterie dans la logique) - *Hybrid_MBR* décrivant en *MBR Part 2* la partition *BOOTCAMP* comme bootable --> permet au *BIOS émulé* par l'*EFI* d'accéder au volume et d'exécuter le programme de démarrage *bootmgr*.

Le *Boot Windows OS from FAT volume* est une désignation bizarre (pourquoi "*FAT volume*" étant donné que le format du système de fichiers de la partition *BOOTCAMP* est *NTFS* ?) --> cela correspond-il à la détection du volume *BOOTCAMP* que ferait «rEFInd» via la table *GPT* des blocs *1-32* du HDD > suite à ma tentative farfelue de "bénir" l'en-tête du volume *BOOTCAMP* par analogie au *blessing* d'un volume macOS ? - douteux > car le *blessing* en question pointait droit à un *boot_loader UEFI* = *bootmgr.efi* --> dans ces conditions > «rEFInd» devrait annoncer le volume comme un *EFI Boot* = un appareil bootable par l'*EFI*.

Car un gestionnaire de démarrage - que ce soit le *boot_manager* natif (= programme auxilaire de l'*EFI*) ou le *boot_manager* de tierce partie «rEFInd» - ne détecte un volume comme démarrable que s'il révèle au scan un *boot_loader* (un programme de démarrage-Système d'un OS). Un *boot_loader* n'est détectable dans un volume que : s'il existe dans l'espace-racine du volume (c'est le cas pour le *bootmgr* du volume *BOOTCAMP*) càd. au premier degré d'un répertoire de volume > ou si un chemin de démarrage est inscrit sur l'en-tête du volume > que le *boot_manager* peut suivre pour aviser un *boot_loader* enfoui au énième degré dans une arborescence de dossier (c'est le cas pour le *boot.efi* de macOS at: *\System\Library\ CoreServices\boot.efi* d'un volume *Macintosh HD* standard > ou dans un sous-dossier du « *booter* » d'un volume *Boot OS X* ou *Recovery HD*).

Tous les volumes sans exclusion se trouve montés sur toutes les partitions de disque dans le « temps du boot » (très différent du « temps de la session » d'utilisateur). Ils sont montés par l'*EFI* qui utilise donc les tables de partition de l'en-tête des disques pour l'adressage des systèmes de fichiers (générateurs des volumes) inscrits sur les partitions. Or pour ton HDD > *2* tables d'adressage lisibles par l'*EFI* existent : la *GPT* des blocs *1-32* & la *HMBR* du seul bloc *0*. Le gestionnaire de démarrage de l'*EFI* peut donc scanner le volume *BOOTCAMP* via la *HMBR* et l'afficher démarrable.

# Je n'ai jamais tiré au clair les limites exactes du gestionnaire «rEFInd» : est-il un simple intermédiaire ("go-between") de l'*EFI* dont il se borne à aiguiller la puissance exécutive sur tel ou tel volume démarrable ? - ou bien est-il un intercepteur de l'*EFI* par son *boot_loader* = *refind_x64.efi* > de telle sorte qu'il s'approprierait la puissance exécutive de l'*EFI* (dont le programme quitterait après son exécution) pour booter par sa propre puissance exécutive le volume choisi en démarrage ? - si c'est la cas --> alors nécessairement le *boot_loader* de «rEFInd» doit être capable d'« émuler un *BIOS* » à la place de l'émulation par l'*EFI* > pour booter en mode *Legacy* le *boot_loader bootmgr *de *BOOTCAMP*.

# Je me souviens qu'à l'époque de «Yosemite 10.10» > où a été inauguré le premier protocole de sécurisation *kext_signing* dont l'*EFI* chargeait les instructions en *NVRAM* --> «rEFInd» était capable d'intercepter l'*EFI* et de booter OS X sans instruction de *kext_signing*. C'est cet exploit logique qui m'a laissé conjecturer qu'il n'est pas un simple médiateur (un aiguilleur) de l'*EFI* - programme qui resterait en _stand-by_ le temps que «rEFInd» affiche son écran de choix > avant d'exécuter le *boot_loader* du volume choisi comme si «rEFInd» n'avait jamais existé.  Parce qu'un vrai *boot_loader* (comme le *boot.efi* de macOS par exemple) est une application exécutive de l'*EFI* dont le processus > une fois lancé dans la *RAM* > ne dépend absolument plus de l'*EFI* dont le programme initiataire quitte. Or le *refind_x64.efi* me paraît un véritable *boot_loader* et pas simplement un « *booter* » ou pré-démarreur. Si tel est bien le cas > le *refind_x64.efi *s'approprie la puissance exécutive de l'*EFI* dont le programme quitte. Ce qui implique que le *refind_x64.efi * de «rEFInd» est capable de neutraliser les *flags* de l'*EFI* (comme le *SIP*) sans les transmettre automatiquement au *kernel* chargé dans le volume-cible. Cette capacité du *refind_x64.efi* est-elle un *default* (comme ça m'avait paru l'être à l'époque de «Yosemite») ou bien est-ce une option activable en ligne de commande (car il est possible d'implémenter le *boot_loader* de «rEFInd» d'instructions) ?

# - mon absence totale de formation informatique (suppléée _grosso modo_ par des "émulations spéculatives") me coince aux entournures dans la résolution de pareils points de détails où j'imagine qu'un informaticien "calé" (disons) aurait vite fait de discriminer ce qu'il en est.​
=> tu n'as qu'à tester le boot par le biais du *Boot Windows OS from FAT volume* - mais je subodore que c'est une impasse (enfin : sait-on jamais ?).

[J'en profite pour te signaler que si tu sélectionnes un des 3 *booters* de macOS > puis presses la touche *F2* du clavier --> le gestionnaire «rEFInd» te donne le choix de tous les modes possibles de boot du volume Macintosh HD terminal : *verbose* > *single user* > *safe mode* etc. Le "timer" de «rEFInd» - le décompteur de délai avant boot automatique sur le volume que la mémoire de «rEFInd» pré-sélectionne - est réglé par défaut sur un temps court --> il est possible de rallonger ce délai en éditant un fichier de *config* présent dans le dossier *refind* du volume *EFI* de résidence du *refind_x64.efi*.]


----------



## litobar71 (24 Janvier 2018)

bonjour,

conversation bigrement délectable, merci à vous deux!

je présume que Sieur 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
macomaniac
	

		
			
		

		
	




 étant enfant devait être un fin limier lorsqu'il partait à la chasse au trésor!

_cette informatique grand public (à la sauce millefeuilles) va continuer encore & encore à nous étonner et nous séduire. _


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2018)

litobar71 a dit:


> un fin limier lorsqu'il partait à la chasse au trésor!



Tout provient d'une lecture enfantine des «Cigares du Pharaon». En fin de volume, Tintin hébergé dans le palais du maharadjah suit de nuit le fakir au regard qui hypnotise. Ce dernier s'évanouit brusquement  à peine passé l'angle du bâtiment, et il n'y a là qu'un arbre solitaire qui puisse lui servir de cachette. Ce qui plonge Tintin dans le dilemme crucial qu'il formule à voix haute : « Serait-il _dans_ l'arbre, ou bien _dans _l'arbre ? ». Il m'a fallu du temps pour trouver un sens à cette interrogation délirante.


----------



## Thaelys (24 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> => tu n'as qu'à tester le boot par le biais du *Boot Windows OS from FAT volume* - mais je subodore que c'est une impasse (enfin : sait-on jamais ?).



Après essai, le choix de "Boot Windows OS from FAT volume" permet également le boot.


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2018)

Tu as donc 3 façons de booter macOS et 2 façons de booter Windows via «rEFInd» + 3 façons de booter macOS et 1 façon de booter Windows via le *boot_manager* (touche "*alt*") --> 6 façons de booter macOS et 3 façons de booter Windows en tout : _c'est Byzance !- _


----------



## Thaelys (24 Janvier 2018)

Mille mercis à toi macomaniac pour cette pluie de boots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et est-ce que mon "_iMac_ de _2012"_  (fin 2012 tout de même) tout "juste à la limite du compatible avec le boot de W-10" sera-t-il en mesure de fonctionner avec le HDD du fusion drive formaté en une seule partition de 3 To plutôt que 2 partitions de 2.2 To et 800 Go comme aujourd'hui? Ceci afin de pouvoir y installer par la suite Windows 10 non plus en mode Legacy mais UEFI?


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2018)

Je conjecture que oui - sans appui de l'expérience.

Quand tu as installé W-10 --> est-ce que tu as utilisé un ISO directement ? - ce n'était pas un mise à niveau d'un W-7 antérieur ?


----------



## Thaelys (24 Janvier 2018)

Oui j'ai utilisé un ISO directement. Je ne sais plus à partir de quelle version de MacOS / Boot Camp par contre...
En tout cas, un grand merci à toi macomaniac pour le temps et l'énergie que tu as consacrés à mon problème. J'ai enfin retrouvé mon précieux et ça fait plaisir! ;-)


----------



## macomaniac (24 Janvier 2018)

Entre recréer à la main une partition *Recovery HD* et restaurer le boot de Windows : il y a avait de quoi s'employer. Mais tout est retombé finalement en place. J'en suis content pour toi.


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2018)

Thaelys a dit:


> Oui j'ai utilisé un ISO directement. Je ne sais plus à partir de quelle version de MacOS / Boot Camp par contre...
> En tout cas, un grand merci à toi macomaniac pour le temps et l'énergie que tu as consacrés à mon problème. J'ai enfin retrouvé mon précieux et ça fait plaisir! ;-)


On ne sais pas exactement ce que tu as comme Mac. Depuis le Bureau que dis /A propos ce Mac ? Une copie de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue.

Si Assistant Boot Camp ne propose pas explicitement l'option d'utiliser un fichier .iso...




...ce sera l'échec assuré. De plus, ce fichier .iso doit avoir pour nom *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso* qui est la dernière version en cours.


----------



## Thaelys (24 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir Locke! Voilà pour les infos:


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2018)

Tu as un iMac de 2012 qui ne possède plus de lecteur/graveur de DVD et tu tentes d'installer Windows 7 et ce sera impossible, car il faut impérativement utiliser un DVD dans un lecteur/graveur pour faire l'installation de Windows 7. De plus ton modèle d'iMac ne peut pas installer cette version, qu'à partir de Windows 8.

Il te sera impossible d'utiliser un fichier .iso d'une version de Windows 7. Donc Windows 8 étant périmé, il te faudra installer Windows 10 avec le bon fichier *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso* que j'ai déjà mentionné plus haut. Il faut impérativement que Assistant Boot Camp propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso comme dans ma copie d'écran en réponse #462.


----------



## Thaelys (25 Janvier 2018)

J'ai un lecteur/graveur de DVD externe pour pallier à ce petit soucis ;-) J'ai déjà installé Windows 7 et Windows 8.1 par le passé sur cette machine, je crois que c'était un DVD pour la 7 et une clé bootable pour la 8.1.

Mais bon ici la question n'était pas d'installer Windows 7 ou 8 mais uniquement la version 10 en mode UEFI et non plus Legacy (comme c'est le cas actuellement) afin de contourner l'obligation de partitionner de base le HDD de 3 To en 2 partitions de 2.2 To et 800 Go, ce qui m'a toujours posé problème par la suite pour installer Windows (10) sur une partition de plus de 500 Go (En raison de l'espace disque occupé par Macintosh HD ou je ne sais quoi, l'Assistant Boot Camp / l'Utilitaire de disque échouait à chaque fois que je lui demandais de créer une nouvelle partition dépassant une certaine taille, bien qu'il y ait suffisamment d'espace disponible sur le disque).

Le fait que: 


Locke a dit:


> Il faut impérativement que Assistant Boot Camp propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso comme dans ma copie d'écran en réponse #462.


 dépend-il de la machine en question ou de la version de l'Assistant Boot Camp?


----------



## Thaelys (25 Janvier 2018)

J'ai un lecteur/graveur de DVD externe pour pallier à ce petit soucis ;-) J'ai déjà installé Windows 7 et Windows 8.1 par le passé sur cette machine, je crois que c'était un DVD pour la 7 et une clé bootable pour la 8.1.

Mais bon ici la question n'était pas d'installer Windows 7 ou 8 mais uniquement la version 10 en mode UEFI et non plus Legacy (comme c'est le cas actuellement) afin de contourner l'obligation de partitionner de base le HDD de 3 To en 2 partitions de 2.2 To et 800 Go, ce qui m'a toujours posé problème par la suite pour installer Windows (10) sur une partition de plus de 500 Go (En raison de l'espace disque occupé par Macintosh HD ou je ne sais quoi, l'Assistant Boot Camp / l'Utilitaire de disque échouait à chaque fois que je lui demandais de créer une nouvelle partition dépassant une certaine taille, bien qu'il y ait suffisamment d'espace disponible sur le disque).

Le fait que: 


Locke a dit:


> Il faut impérativement que Assistant Boot Camp propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso comme dans ma copie d'écran en réponse #462.


 dépend-il de la machine en question ou de la version de l'Assistant Boot Camp?


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2018)

Thaelys a dit:


> dépend-il de la machine en question ou de la version de l'Assistant Boot Camp?


Oui, de l'année du modèle, donc à partir de 2012, et aussi de l'affichage explicite de l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso que propose Assistant Boot Camp comme je le mentionne par deux fois.


----------



## Thaelys (25 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, de l'année du modèle, donc à partir de 2012, et aussi de l'affichage explicite de l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso que propose Assistant Boot Camp comme je le mentionne par deux fois.



Oui, j’avais bien compris concernant l'affichage explicite de l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso que propose Assistant Boot Camp, mais étant donné que pour l’instant j’ai encore une partition Boot Camp installée, la seule option proposée par cet assistant à l’heure actuelle est la suppression de cette partition avant toute nouvelle installation, je ne peux donc pas vérifier si je tombe sur la même page que celle que tu as posté plus haut...


----------



## djulinho (15 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir à tous, heureux possesseur d'un Mac Mini Fusion Drive, je connais un soucis de mise à jour depuis le passage à Mojave. Impossible de faire la mise à jour, obligé de passer par une restauration sur internet. J'ai essayé de faire la mise à jour vers Catalina et là, catastrophe. Impossible même de restaurer OSX (sous Moutain Lion en ce qui me concerne). 
Bien évidemment, j'ai des données hyper importantes sur le disque dur de ce mac et en essayant quelques lignes de code dans leTerminal je ne vois même pas un disque Macintosh ou autre. Je ne sais pas si cela peux vous aider mais j'ai donc fait un Copier-Coler du Diskutil

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         127.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.2 GB     disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS X Base System    1.2 GB     disk2s2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Disque dur             *1.1 TB     disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk13
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk14
-bash-3.2#
```

Il y a beaucoup de disk dans ce tableau non? Savez vous si c'est vraiment mort de chez mort, ou est-ce qu'il y a une chance de récupérer un systéme qui fonctionne, si possible avec les données stockées?
D'avance merci à vous pour votre aide.


----------



## macomaniac (15 Octobre 2019)

Bonsoir *djulinho
*
Je vois tes 2 disques physiques (SSD & HDD) -->

```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         127.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk1s3
```


la partition principale de chacun est de type *CoreStorage* => ton Fusion Drive n'est donc pas de type *apfs*.

ces 2 partitions *CoreStorage* exportent un *Volume Logique* collectif portant le volume de démarrage -->


```
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Disque dur             *1.1 TB     disk3
```


le volume intercalaire ce que voici -->


```
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.2 GB     disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS X Base System    1.2 GB     disk2s2
```


est celui d'une image-disque téléchargée en *RAM* par internet et postant l'OS de secours d'usine = Mountain Lion

quant à la kyrielle de petits disques *disk4* > *disk14* : ce sont des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

=> est-ce que le tableau te paraît plus clair ?


----------



## djulinho (16 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *djulinho
> *
> Je vois tes 2 disques physiques (SSD & HDD) -->
> 
> ...



Yes, beaucoup plus! Mon soucis étant que je n’arrive pas à installer un OS sans que tout plante. La réparation du disque plante également lorsque je passe par l’utilitaire de disque. Y-a-t-il une solution pour réussir à récupérer mes données et surtout installer un OS afin de pouvoir continuer à utiliser mon mac? Pour le problème de difficulté de mise à jour, Apple (via Twitter) m’a dit qu’ils connaissaient le problème mais qu’ils n’avaient pas d’autre solution que de faire lupdate via un USB bootable (solution qui ne fonctionnait pas chez moi évidemment!!!)


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil info disk3
```


la commande affiche un tableau d'informations sur le volume *Disque dur*

Poste le tableau.


----------



## djulinho (16 Octobre 2019)

Voici:


```
bash-3.2#  diskutil info disk3
   Device Identifier:        disk3
   Device Node:              /dev/disk3
   Part of Whole:            disk3
   Device / Media Name:      Internal Drive

   Volume Name:              Disque dur
   Escaped with Unicode:     Disque%FF%FE%20%00dur

   Mounted:                  Yes
   Mount Point:              /Volumes/Disque dur
   Escaped with Unicode:     /Volumes/Disque%FF%FE%20%00dur

   File System Personality:  Journaled HFS+
   Type (Bundle):            hfs
   Name (User Visible):      Mac OS Extended (Journaled)
   Journal:                  Journal size 90112 KB at offset 0x20a6000
   Owners:                   Enabled

   Content (IOContent):      Apple_HFS
   OS Can Be Installed:      Yes
   Media Type:               Generic
   Protocol:                 SATA
   SMART Status:             Not Supported
   Volume UUID:              E6AEA6B2-8B88-33E2-8E75-C6A36FB22D89

   Total Size:               1.1 TB (1121144668160 Bytes) (exactly 2189735680 512-Byte-Blocks)
   Volume Free Space:        167.8 GB (167750094848 Bytes) (exactly 327636904 512-Byte-Blocks)
   Device Block Size:        512 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:          No
   Read-Only Volume:         No
   Ejectable:                No

   Whole:                    Yes
   Internal:                 Yes
   Solid State:              Yes
   OS 9 Drivers:             No
   Low Level Format:         Not supported
   Device Location:          "Lower"

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2019)

Il y a *932 Go* d'occupation du volume *Disque dur*.

Passe encore les commandes (séparément) :

```
ls /Volumes/Disque*
bless --info /Volumes/Disque*
```


le "*l*" de "*ls*" = minuscule de "*L*" ; mets *Disque** à la fin (avec un astérisque ***) = abréviation commode

la 1ère liste les objets de 1er rang (fichiers ou dossiers) du volume

la 2è affiche son chemin de démarrage

Poste les 2 retours.


----------



## djulinho (16 Octobre 2019)

Pour la première commande:

```
-bash-3.2# ls /Volumes/Disque*
.AppleBundledSoftware.plist        OS X Install Data
.DS_Store                System
.DocumentRevisions-V100            Users
.IAProductInfo                Volumes
.OSInstallMessages            bin
.OSInstallerMessages            cores
.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware    dev
.Spotlight-V100                etc
.TALRestoreApps                installer.failurerequests
.Trashes                macOS Install Data
.file                    mach_kernel
.fseventsd                private
.vol                    sbin
Applications                tmp
Library                    usr
Network                    var
-bash-3.2#
```

Et pour la deuxième:

```
-bash-3.2# bless --info/Volumes/Disque*
bless: unrecognized option `--info/Volumes/Disque*'
Usage: bless [options]
bless --help

bless --folder directory [--file file]
    [--bootinfo [file]] [--bootefi [file]]
    [--setBoot] [--openfolder directory] [--verbose]

bless --mount directory [--file file] [--setBoot] [--verbose]

bless --device device [--setBoot] [--verbose]

bless --netboot --server url [--verbose]

bless --info [directory] [--getBoot] [--plist] [--verbose] [--version]
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2019)

Il y a 2 dossiers d'installations avortées : *OS X Install Data* & *macOS Install Data*.

La commande du chemin de démarrage a échoué > car tu as collé *--info* à la */* qui suit au lieu de laisser un espace.

Repasse la commande :

```
bless --info /Volumes/Disque*
```


et poste le retour.


----------



## djulinho (16 Octobre 2019)

Oups, désolé

```
-bash-3.2# bless --info /Volumes/Disque*
finderinfo[0]: 65175905 => Blessed System Folder is /Volumes/Disque dur/System/Library/CoreServices
finderinfo[1]: 65501215 => Blessed System File is /Volumes/Disque dur/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi
finderinfo[2]:      0 => Open-folder linked list empty
finderinfo[3]:      0 => No alternate OS blessed file/folder
finderinfo[4]:      0 => Unused field unset
finderinfo[5]: 65175905 => OS X blessed folder is /Volumes/Disque dur/System/Library/CoreServices
64-bit VSDB volume id:  0xF3D3617C02036F0F
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2019)

Le chemin de démarrage est valide -->

- question : est-ce que tu peux démarrer sur le volume *Disque dur* ou pas ?​


----------



## djulinho (16 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le chemin de démarrage est valide -->
> 
> - question : est-ce que tu peux démarrer sur le volume *Disque dur* ou pas ?​



Je ne sais pas comment faire! En appuyant sur Alt au démarrage?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2019)

Par exemple -->

- tu vas au *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > tu sélectionnes *Disque dur* (qui devrait être affiché) > tu presses le bouton : "*Redémarrer*".​


----------



## djulinho (16 Octobre 2019)

djulinho a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment faire! En appuyant sur Alt au démarrage?



Pour le moment je tourne en rond, je tente d’installer un vieil OS par la récupération par internet, il télécharge les éléments sur internet, installe l’OS et reboot, ensuite au lieu de démarrer normalement, j’ai l’utilitaire OSX qui apparaît


----------



## djulinho (16 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Par exemple -->
> 
> - tu vas au *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > tu sélectionnes *Disque dur* (qui devrait être affiché) > tu presses le bouton : "*Redémarrer*".​




J’ai bien le disque « Disque Dur OSX... » qui apparaît mais j’ai un message d’erreur qui apparaît « Vous ne pouvez pas modifier le disque de démarrage du disque sélectionné. La génération de caches de démarrage sur la partition de l’utilitaire de démarrage a échoué »


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2019)

Alors utilise le Menu : *Redémarrer* > presse aussitôt la touche "*alt*" jusqu'à obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage -->

- choisis *Disque dur* > démarre dessus.​


----------



## djulinho (16 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors utilise le Menu : *Redémarrer* > presse aussitôt la touche "*alt*" jusqu'à obtenir l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage -->
> 
> - choisis *Disque dur* > démarre dessus.​



Du coup, ça relance une install d’OSX sur le disque « Disque Dur » mais ça plante pour revenir à l’utilitaire OS X


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2019)

Est-ce que l'installation bloque ? - ou est-ce qu'elle progresse ?


----------



## djulinho (16 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que l'installation bloque ? - ou est-ce qu'elle progresse ?



Il me demande sur quel disque installer OSX entre Disque Dur et Mac OS X Install ESD, je choisi Disque Dur, ça mouline un peu, affichage du temps restant mais ça ne progresse pas du tout, et ça plante vers l’utilitaire


----------



## macomaniac (16 Octobre 2019)

Il se fait trop tard pour moi à présent : je reviendrai demain dans ton fil voir ce qu'on peut faire.


----------



## djulinho (16 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il se fait trop tard pour moi à présent : je reviendrai demain dans ton fil voir ce qu'on peut faire.



Oui bien sûr, merci en tout cas pour ton aide ! Bonne soirée!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Tu n'auras qu'à refaire signe ici lorsque tu seras de nouveau disponible.


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu n'auras qu'à refaire signe ici lorsque tu seras de nouveau disponible.



Bonjour. Je rentre entre midi et deux! Sinon en soirée!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Alors ce sera en soirée pour moi.


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors ce sera en soirée pour moi.



Top! Merci d’avance


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Est-ce que tu aurais un DDE USB avec des la place --> pour lancer l'installation de l'OS à sa destination ?


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu aurais un DDE USB avec des la place --> pour lancer l'installation de l'OS à sa destination ?



Oui oui, j’ai un DDE externe de 1To à dispo


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Branche-le au Mac > puis passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :

```
diskutil list
df -H
```


qui affichent la configuration des disques & l'occupation des volumes montés

Poste les tableaux --> je te dirai si don DDE peut servir pour une installation.


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

Voici les 2 commandes à la suite, est-ce que cela te convient?

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         127.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Disque dur             *1.1 TB     disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *4.9 GB     disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS X Install ESD    4.9 GB     disk3s2
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.2 GB     disk4
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS X Base System    1.2 GB     disk4s2
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk13
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk14
/dev/disk15
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk15
/dev/disk16
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk16
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk16s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ELEMENTS                1000.0 GB  disk16s2
-bash-3.2# df -H
Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity   iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk4s2    1.2G   1.1G    38M    97%    281961     9340   97%   /
devfs           210k   210k     0B   100%       710        0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk5      524k   147k   377k    29%        34       92   27%   /Volumes
/dev/disk6      524k   143k   381k    28%        33       93   26%   /private/var/tmp
/dev/disk7      524k   160k   365k    31%        37       89   29%   /private/var/run
/dev/disk8      524k   147k   377k    29%        34       92   27%   /System/Installation
/dev/disk9      524k   266k   258k    51%        63       63   50%   /private/var/db
/dev/disk10     6.3M   2.3M   4.0M    37%       556      978   36%   /private/var/folders
/dev/disk11     2.1M   618k   1.5M    30%       149      361   29%   /private/var/root/Library
/dev/disk12     1.0M   143k   905k    14%        33      221   13%   /Library/ColorSync/Profiles/Displays
/dev/disk13     524k   176k   348k    34%        41       85   33%   /Library/Preferences
/dev/disk14     524k   160k   365k    31%        37       89   29%   /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration
/dev/disk15     1.0M   176k   872k    17%        41      213   16%   /Library/Keychains
/dev/disk2      1.1T   953G   167G    86% 232826345 40890613   85%   /Volumes/Image Volume
/dev/disk3s2    4.9G   4.5G   325M    94%   1106296    79459   93%   /Volumes/Mac OS X Install DVD
/dev/disk16s2   1000   9.6G   990G     1%         0        0  100%   /Volumes/ELEMENTS
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

La table de partition *GUID* convient. Pas le type de partition *Microsoft Basic Data* (qui empêche un repartitionnement non destructif du volume).

Il n'y a que *9,6 Go* dans le volume *ELEMENTS* -->

- peux-tu les sauvegarder (si tu as un autre Mac ou un PC) ? - ou préfères-tu qu'on les clone dans le volume *Disque dur* en sauvegarde ?​
Alternative -->

- je vois que le volume *Disque dur* n'est pas monté actuellement (signe d'un problème ?). Est-ce que tu tiens à son contenu ou bien peut-on reformater ce volume ?​


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> La table de partition *GUID* convient. Pas le type de partition *Microsoft Basic Data* (qui empêche un repartitionnement non destructif du volume).
> 
> Il n'y a que *9,6 Go* dans le volume *ELEMENTS* -->
> 
> ...



En principe le DDE Élément a une capacité de 1To, son contenu m’importe peu. Je n’ai pas d’autre ordi à disposition malheureusement.
Le disque dur Disque Dur contient toute les données du Mac, et je souhaiterai récupérer ces données si possible


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk2
```


qui monte le volume *Disque dur*

Poste le retour.


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil mount disk2
> ...



Volume Disque Dur on disk2 mounted


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Volume monté.

Bon. On se livre encore à des vérifications. Passe la commande :

```
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affiche la version de l'OS de secours démarré (et donc la version d'OS X qu'il permet de réinstaller)

Poste le retour.


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Volume monté.
> 
> Bon. On se livre encore à des vérifications. Passe la commande :
> 
> ...



10.8.5


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

C'est *Mountain Lion* (dans sa version finale).

Passe encore la commande (longue cette fois) :

```
defaults read /Volumes/Disque*/System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
```


il n'y a que *3* espaces libres en tout : de part et d'autre de *read* (au début) ; entre *--plist* et *ProductVersion* (à la fin). Mets *Disque** en abréviation de *Disque dur*

la commande lit dans le volume monté *Disque dur *=> la version de l'OS qui y est installé

Poste le retour.


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

Ai-je fais une erreur?

```
-bash-3.2# defaults read /Volumes/Disque*/System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
2019-10-17 12:13:33.009 defaults[387:707]
The domain/default pair of (/Volumes/Disque*/System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist, ProductVersion) does not exist
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Ta commande est bien saisie > mais elle ne retourne pas l'information attendue.

Puisque tu sembles pouvoir utiliser Safari > passe cette variante :

```
defaults read /Volumes/"Disque dur"/System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
```


j'ai mis *"Disque dur"* comme intitulé du volume

passe-la en copier-coller à rebours : tu la copies ici avec Safari > tu la colles dans le *terminal* > tu l'exécutes

Poste le retour.


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# defaults read /Volumes/"Disque dur"/System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist ProductVersion
2019-10-17 12:29:45.842 defaults[412:707]
The domain/default pair of (/Volumes/Disque dur/System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist, ProductVersion) does not exist
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Passe la commande alternative :

```
cat /Volumes/"Disque dur"/System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist
```


la commande affiche le contenu du fichier *SystemVersion.plist* de *Disque dur*

Poste le retour.


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande alternative :
> 
> ```
> cat /Volumes/"Disque dur"/System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist
> ...



No such file or directory


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Le fichier est absent dans *Disque dur* -->

- est-ce que tu sais quel était l'OS dans le volume *Disque dur* ? - quand tu as démarré en mode secours => est-ce que tu as eu un globe terrestre en rotation = démarrage par internet ? - ou bien une  directe = démarrage sur l'OS de secours du volume *Recovery HD* du disque ?​


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le fichier est absent dans *Disque dur* -->
> 
> - est-ce que tu sais quel était l'OS dans le volume *Disque dur* ? - quand tu as démarré en mode secours => est-ce que tu as eu un globe terrestre en rotation = démarrage par internet ? - ou bien une  directe = démarrage sur l'OS de secours du volume *Recovery HD* du disque ?​



En reprenant les échanges que j’ai eu avec Apple sur Twitter c’était Mountain Lion. Le mode secours utilisé était le démarrage par internet


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

L'OS de secours du volume *Recovery HD* du disque ne se lance pas (quand tu démarres avec *⌘R*) ? -->

- tu es redirigé sur un démarrage par internet (faisant télécharger en *RAM* l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac) ?​


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'OS de secours du volume *Recovery HD* du disque ne se lance pas (quand tu démarres avec *⌘R*) ? -->
> 
> - tu es redirigé sur un démarrage par internet (faisant télécharger en *RAM* l'OS de secours d'usine du Mac) ?​



Je viens de redémarrer avec Cmd+R et je me retrouve avec le programme d’installation d’OSX qui se lance, il me demande d’accepter les termes du contrat, le disque sur lequel je veux installer OS X et après ça plante et retour vers l’utilitaire OS X...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Tu n'as pas eu le globe terrestre avant le retour de l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires OS X* ?


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu n'as pas eu le globe terrestre avant le retour de l'écran aux 4 *Utilitaires OS X* ?



Nope, juste la pomme et utilitaire OS x


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Alors c'est que tu es actuellement démarré sur l'OS de secours du disque. Donc le même OS que celui actuellement installé dans *Disque dur*.

- en contre-preuve > passe la commande :​

```
hdiutil info
```


la commande affiche les images-disques en cours d'utilisation > avec leur statut (dépendantes du disque ou de la *RAM*)

Poste uniquement le haut du tableau (disons les 3 premières descriptions) => que je vois le statut de l'image-disque portant l'OS de secours.


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# hdiutil info
framework       : 345
driver          : 10.8v345
images          : 12
================================================
image-path      : ramfile://457741857
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : false
blockcount      : 2330500
blocksize       : 512
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : <unknown>
removable       : false
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk2    Apple_partition_scheme   
/dev/disk2s1    Apple_partition_map   
/dev/disk2s2    Apple_HFS    /
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk4        /Volumes
================================================
image-path      : ram://1024
shadow-path     : <none>
icon-path       : <none>
image-type      : <unknown>
system-image    : TRUE
blockcount      : 1024
blocksize       : <unknown>
writeable       : TRUE
autodiskmount   : false
removable       : TRUE
image-encrypted : <false>
mounting user   : root
mounting mode   : <unknown>
process ID      : <in-kernel>
/dev/disk5        /private/var/tmp
================================================
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Ces mentions -->

```
image-path      : ramfile://457741857
......................................
blockcount      : 2330500
```


déclarent que l'image-disque d'une taille de *2330500* blocs (de *512* octets : *1,2 Go*) = l'image-disque portant le volume de l'OS de secours démarré => a le statut de *ramfile* : fichier résident de la *RAM*. Tu n'es donc pas démarré sur l'OS de secours du disque > mais sur l'OS de secours d'usine Mountain Lion > téléchargé en *RAM* par internet.
-----------

Bon. Passe les commandes (séparément) :

```
rm -rf /Volumes/"Disque dur"/"OS X Install Data"
rm -rf /Volumes/"Disque dur"/"macOS Install Data"
```


mets les intitulés avec les *""*

ces commandes suppriment les 2 dossiers d'installation *OS X Install Data* & *macOS Install Data*. Elles passent sans déclarations si elles passent

=> est-ce que ça a été le cas ?


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ces mentions -->
> 
> ```
> image-path      : ramfile://457741857
> ...



Les 2 commandes ont été passées sans déclaration comme tu l’indiques


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Bon. Passe encore la commande :

```
bless --folder /Volumes/"Disque dur"/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Volumes/"Disque dur"/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi --setBoot
```


passe-la encore en copier-coller à rebours (copie-la bien jusqu'au -*-setBoot* final)

la commande ré-écrit le chemin de démarrage de l'en-tête de *Disque dur* > en le faisant pointer sur le démarreur *boot.efi* de l'OS en place > et réécrit la préférence de démarrage automatique de l'*EFI* en *NVRAM* => pour l'acheminer au volume *Disque dur*. Elle passe de manière mutique si elle passe

=> est-ce que ça a été le cas ?


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon. Passe encore la commande :
> 
> ```
> bless --folder /Volumes/"Disque dur"/System/Library/CoreServices --file /Volumes/"Disque dur"/System/Library/CoreServices/boot.efi --setBoot
> ...



Tout à fait!


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Alors tente ta chance pour voir -->

- redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) - sans option au clavier donc​
=> décris ce qui se passe...


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors tente ta chance pour voir -->
> 
> - redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) - sans option au clavier donc​
> => décris ce qui se passe...



Pomme ->script ->message qui indique que l’ordinateur a redémarré à cause d’un problème, appuyer sur une touche ou attendre-> Pomme ->Script -> message

Tout ça en boucle


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

djulinho a dit:


> Pomme ->script ->message qui indique que l’ordinateur a redémarré à cause d’un problème, appuyer sur une touche ou attendre-> Pomme ->Script -> message
> 
> Tout ça en boucle



Je complète, là le mac s’est éteint tout seul


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

djulinho a dit:


> Je complète, là le mac s’est éteint tout seul



Là j’ai écran gris avec un rond barré et l’ordi fini par s’éteindre


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Bon d'accord : tu ne démarres plus sur un programme d'installation > mais sur l'OS installé dans le volume *Disque dur*. Mais cet OS est invalide (erreurs dans les fichiers du Système).

- veux-tu cloner le contenu du volume externe *ELEMENTS* => dans un dossier de *Disque dur* (en sauvegarde) > qu'on puisse réinitialiser le DDE ?​


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon d'accord : tu ne démarres plus sur un programme d'installation > mais sur l'OS installé dans le volume *Disque dur*. Mais cet OS est invalide (erreurs dans les fichiers du Système).
> 
> - veux-tu cloner le contenu du volume externe *ELEMENTS* => dans un dossier de *Disque dur* (en sauvegarde) > qu'on puisse réintialiser le DDE ?​



Absolument si c’est la seule façon de conserver mes données


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

djulinho a dit:


> Absolument si c’est la seule façon de conserver mes données



Ah pardon, je me moque du contenu présent dans le DDE


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Alors si on peut réintialiser directement le DDE > passe d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je récupère l'index d'appareil actuel du DDE (qui a dû varier suite à tes redémarrages).


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         127.7 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         999.3 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        *1.2 GB     disk2
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         30.7 KB    disk2s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS X Base System    1.2 GB     disk2s2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Disque dur             *1.1 TB     disk3
/dev/disk4
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk4
/dev/disk5
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk5
/dev/disk6
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk6
/dev/disk7
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk7
/dev/disk8
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk8
/dev/disk9
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *6.3 MB     disk9
/dev/disk10
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *2.1 MB     disk10
/dev/disk11
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk11
/dev/disk12
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk12
/dev/disk13
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *524.3 KB   disk13
/dev/disk14
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               *1.0 MB     disk14
/dev/disk15
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk15
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk15s1
   2:       Microsoft Basic Data ELEMENTS                1000.0 GB  disk15s2
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Toujours *disk15*. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ DDE gpt disk15
```


la commande réinitialise le DDE : table *GPT* > format *jhfs+* > volume *DDE*

Poste le retour.


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Toujours *disk15*. Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ DDE gpt disk15
> ...



Finished erase on disk15


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk jhfs+ DDE gpt disk15
Started erase on disk15
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Formatting disk15s2 as Mac OS Extended (Journaled) with name DDE
Initialized /dev/rdisk15s2 as a 931 GB HFS Plus volume with a 81920k journal
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk15
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (17 Octobre 2019)

Parfait. Alors voici ce que tu peux tenter -->

*- a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* --> lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" > en choisissant le volume *DDE* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé. Ce qui va donner une installation propre de Mountain Lion.​
-* b)* si ça fonctionne > après un redémarrage du Mac et divers paramétrages > une page te propose de récupérer des données. Choisis provisoirement : "*Ne pas récupérer de données maintenant*" => ce qui va te permettre de créer un compte d'utilisateur admin avec les identifiants de ton choix​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ouvrir une session dans le volume externe *DDE*.


----------



## djulinho (17 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait. Alors voici ce que tu peux tenter -->
> 
> *- a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* --> lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" > en choisissant le volume *DDE* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé. Ce qui va donner une installation propre de Mountain Lion.​
> -* b)* si ça fonctionne > après un redémarrage du Mac et divers paramétrages > une page te propose de récupérer des données. Choisis provisoirement : "*Ne pas récupérer de données maintenant*" => ce qui va te permettre de créer un compte d'utilisateur admin avec les identifiants de ton choix​
> => tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ouvrir une session dans le volume externe *DDE*.



Ça marche je vais tenter ça demain, et je te dis! Merci encore lieu ton aide, impressionné par autant de connaissances! Bonne soirée!


----------



## djulinho (18 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait. Alors voici ce que tu peux tenter -->
> 
> *- a)* dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires OS X* --> lance l'option : "*Réinstaller OS X*" > en choisissant le volume *DDE* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé. Ce qui va donner une installation propre de Mountain Lion.​
> -* b)* si ça fonctionne > après un redémarrage du Mac et divers paramétrages > une page te propose de récupérer des données. Choisis provisoirement : "*Ne pas récupérer de données maintenant*" => ce qui va te permettre de créer un compte d'utilisateur admin avec les identifiants de ton choix​
> => tu n'auras qu'à dire si tu as pu ouvrir une session dans le volume externe *DDE*.



Bingo, installation sur DDE OK, récupération des donnée-> plus tard. Donc une install clean sur DDE et compte admin créé!

J’attends la suite de tes instructions [emoji6]
Crois-tu que les problèmes disques que tu as pu constater sont aussi à la base de mon problème qui empêchait la mise à jour d’OS?
Aussi, quand je regarde l’utilitaire disque, on ne voit que le disque « Disque dur » (et le DDE bien évidement) et pas le disque SSD du Fusion Drive, c’est normal?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2019)

Tu as donc réussi l'installation sur le DDE et pu ouvrir une session. Le fonctionnement doit être assez lent (connexion USB) > mais c'est déjà un pas de fait.

- est-ce que tu as un compte d'utilisateur à toi dans le volume *Disque dur* ?​


----------



## djulinho (18 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as donc réussi l'installation sur le DDE et pu ouvrir une session. Le fonctionnement doit être assez lent (connexion USB) > mais c'est déjà un pas de fait.
> 
> - est-ce que tu as un compte d'utilisateur à toi dans le volume *Disque dur* ?​



Sur ce mac, il n'y a jamais eu qu'un seul compte utilisateur, le mien en admin (je sais pas si ça répond à ta question?)


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2019)

Est-ce que tu as créé ton compte dans le volume externe *DDE* --> avec les mêmes identifiants de noms que ceux du compte du volume interne *Disque dur* ?


----------



## djulinho (18 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as créé ton compte dans le volume externe *DDE* --> avec les mêmes identifiants de noms que ceux du compte du volume interne *Disque dur* ?



J’ai changé le nom du compte


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2019)

Alors tu dois pouvoir demander à l'Assistant de migration --> une récupération des données de *Disque dur *: ça ne risquera pas d'affecter ton compte original de *DDE*.

- d'accord pour cette opération ? (tu as un sacré paquet de données à récupérer...)​


----------



## djulinho (18 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors tu dois pouvoir demander à l'Assistant de migration --> une récupération des données de *Disque dur *: ça ne risquera pas d'affecter ton compte original de *DDE*.
> 
> - d'accord pour cette opération ? (tu as un sacré paquet de données à récupérer...)​



Si je comprend bien, l’idée c’est de récupérer les données présentes dans Disque Dur et les copier sur le DDE?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2019)

Tu n'as rien à faire manuellement pour cela : tu lances l'Assistant de migration et il s'occupe du reste -->

- si tout se passe bien > tu aurais un OS valide dans *DDE* + 2 comptes : ton nouveau vide et ton ancien plein de données. Tu pourrais donc réouvrir la session de l'ancien compte et abandonner le nouveau. Après : reformater *Disque dur* > et cloner à rebours *DDE* => *Disque dur*.​
=> mais je ne sais si ça correspond à tes intentions.


----------



## djulinho (18 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu n'as rien à faire manuellement pour cela : tu lances l'Assistant de migration et il s'occupe du reste -->
> 
> - si tout se passe bien > tu aurais un OS valide dans *DDE* + 2 comptes : ton nouveau vide et ton ancien plein de données. Tu pourrais donc réouvrir la session de l'ancien compte et abandonner le nouveau. Après : reformater *Disque dur* > et cloner à rebours *DDE* => *Disque dur*.​
> => mais je ne sais si ça correspond à tes intentions.



Il y a deux choses:
- Retrouver un Mac qui fonctionne avec mes données, et c’est bien la priorité!
- Régler si possible le soucis de mise à jour 

Du coup, je lance l’assistant migration


----------



## macomaniac (18 Octobre 2019)

L'Assistant de migration est dans le dossier Utilitaires des Applications. Tu choisis le volume *Disque dur* en source et tu lances la migration -->

- vu la masse considérable des données => ça va prendre des heures...​


----------



## djulinho (18 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'Assistant de migration est dans le dossier Utilitaires des Applications. Tu choisis le volume *Disque dur* en source et tu lances la migration -->
> 
> - vu la masse considérable des données => ça va prendre des heures...​



Il reste 3h30... [emoji4]


----------



## djulinho (19 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'Assistant de migration est dans le dossier Utilitaires des Applications. Tu choisis le volume *Disque dur* en source et tu lances la migration -->
> 
> - vu la masse considérable des données => ça va prendre des heures...​



Salut! Du coup, la migration s’est terminée dans la nuit. J’ouvre une session avec mon vrai compte, je retrouve les documents que j’avais sur mon Bureau pas de problème, par contre quand j’ouvre le Finder, j’ai une page blanche, sans barre latérale!
Du coup, obligé de passer par la recherche directement pour aller par exemple sur l’utilitaire de disque!
Quand je vais sur cet utilitaire, je lance un Réparer le disque en sélectionnant le Internal Drive! Je fini avec le message « Erreur: impossible de démonter le disque ».
A ton avis, est-il possible de remonter le Fusion Drive et d’installer Catalina?


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2019)

Dans ta session > tu trouves le Terminal de macOS at: Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques => que je revoie la configuration d'ensemble.


----------



## djulinho (19 Octobre 2019)

djulinho a dit:


> Salut! Du coup, la migration s’est terminée dans la nuit. J’ouvre une session avec mon vrai compte, je retrouve les documents que j’avais sur mon Bureau pas de problème, par contre quand j’ouvre le Finder, j’ai une page blanche, sans barre latérale!
> Du coup, obligé de passer par la recherche directement pour aller par exemple sur l’utilitaire de disque!
> Quand je vais sur cet utilitaire, je lance un Réparer le disque en sélectionnant le Internal Drive! Je fini avec le message « Erreur: impossible de démonter le disque ».
> A ton avis, est-il possible de remonter le Fusion Drive et d’installer Catalina?



Je rectifie, j’ai bien tous mes fichiers dans le Finder, l’affichage était long certainement dû au fait qu’ils soient sur un support externe USB


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2019)

Regarde mon message #547 (juste avant le tien).


----------



## djulinho (19 Octobre 2019)

Oups pardon, voici:




macomaniac a dit:


> Regarde mon message #547 (juste avant le tien).




```
Last login: Sat Oct 19 08:56:41 on console
mini-de-djul:~ djul1$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         127.7 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Disque dur             *1.1 TB     disk2
/dev/disk3
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk3
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS DDE                     999.3 GB   disk3s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s3
mini-de-djul:~ djul1$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2019)

Cette distribution -->

```
/dev/disk0
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.1 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *128.0 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage                         127.7 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Disque dur             *1.1 TB     disk2
```


montre que les 2 disques internes sont solidarisés en un Fusion Drive de type *CoreStorage* (classique).

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil cs list
```


qui affiche le tableau détaillé de ce *CoreStorage*

Poste le retour.


----------



## djulinho (19 Octobre 2019)

```
ast login: Sat Oct 19 10:36:24 on console
mini-de-djul:~ djul1$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 12611006-DF9C-4076-8126-915CB8928845
    =========================================================
    Name:         Internal Drive
    Status:       Online
    Size:         1127036715008 B (1.1 TB)
    Free Space:   20963328 B (21.0 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 756C0271-585E-4BA3-81A9-D781E5E9102F
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     127691702272 B (127.7 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 21DF7E7C-FCCE-419E-9050-E9594E64E47A
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     999345012736 B (999.3 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family F89C8B6C-F7A9-45C5-91EF-C52C61218EA8
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Status:       Unlocked
        Encryption Type:         None
        Conversion Status:       NoConversion
        Conversion Direction:    -none-
        Has Encrypted Extents:   No
        Fully Secure:            No
        Passphrase Required:     No
        |
        +-> Logical Volume F20D4C49-04EB-403A-B622-8EBB3D4A95C5
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:               disk2
            Status:             Online
            Size (Total):       1121497112576 B (1.1 TB)
            Size (Converted):   -none-
            Revertible:         No
            LV Name:            Disque dur
            Volume Name:        Disque dur
            Content Hint:       Apple_HFS
mini-de-djul:~ djul1$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2019)

Pas de doute : il s'agit bien d'un Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* (type qui a régné seul de l'OS Lion 10.7 => à l'OS High Sierra 10.13). Il est remplacé à partir de Mojave par le type *apfs*.

- quelles sont tes intentions ?​


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2019)

Note : rafraîchis la page pour lire mon message précédent entier (il m'a échappé au postage à peine ébauché).


----------



## djulinho (19 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pas de doute : il s'agit bien d'un Fusion Drive *CoreStorage* (type qui a régné seul de l'OS Lion 10.7 => à l'OS High Sierra 10.13). Il est remplacé à partir de Mojave par le type *apfs*.
> 
> - quelles sont tes intentions ?​



Je ne sais pas pourquoi (même si je pense que ton dernier message explique les choses) mais je restais bloqué sans arrêt sur High Sierra sans pouvoir mettre à jour mon OS. Est-il possible de modifier la structure du Fusion Drive et/ou simplement mettre mon OS sous Catalina


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
sysctl hw.model
```


qui affiche l'identifiant de modèle de ton Mac

Poste le retour => que je voie s'il est compatible avec Mojave ou Catalina.


----------



## djulinho (19 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> sysctl hw.model
> ...



C'est un Mac Mini Late 2012, en principe compatible (selon Apple)

```
Last login: Sat Oct 19 12:41:41 on ttys000
mini-de-djul:~ djul1$ sysctl hw.model
hw.model: Macmini6,2
mini-de-djul:~ djul1$
```


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2019)

Mini de fin 2012 : compatible. Mais pour passer à Catalina > il faut d'abord que tu sois dans une session d'OS Mavericks (10.9) ou ultérieur => pour pouvoir télécharger un installateur de Catalina et procéder à une installation.

Je te conseillerais donc -->

- de mettre à niveau l'OS Mountain Lion de ton volume DDE => Mojave (compatible avec Mountain Lion - pas Catalina). Pour cela > télécharger un installateur de Mojave depuis l'AppStore et > après reformatage de Disque dur => faire une installation propre à cette destination. Car il faut absolument procéder à une installation dans les règles > pour que l'*EFI* (programme interne du Mac) soit mise-à-jour si requis > et que le Fusion Drive soit converti au type *apfs*.​
- en fin d'installation > tu utilises l'option de récupération des données (= Assistant de migration) : "*À partir d'un Mac, d'une sauvegarde Time Machine ou d'un Disque de démarrage*") => et tu désignes le volume *DDE* comme source.​
=> cela fait > le Fusion Drive aura été converti au type *apfs* et tu pourras aviser pour la suite.

Note 1 : fais toutes les mises-à-jour possibles de ton OS Mountain Lion en préalable.

Note 2 : as-tu besoin d'un lien pour télécharger un installateur de Mojave ?


----------



## djulinho (19 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Mini de fin 2012 : compatible. Mais pour passer à Catalina > il faut d'abord que tu sois dans une session d'OS Mavericks (10.9) ou ultérieur => pour pouvoir télécharger un installateur de Catalina et procéder à une installation.
> 
> Je te conseillerais donc -->
> 
> ...



Allez c’est parti. Pour le lien ne t’en fais pas je vais trouver, tu en as déjà fais suffisamment, merci encore. Je te tiens au jus de ce qu’il se passe [emoji6]


----------



## djulinho (19 Octobre 2019)

Petit soucis, impossible de formater le Disque dur pour faire une clean install. Message d’erreur qui indique: « Démontage de disk2. Impossible de démonter le disque. L’opération a échoué.. »


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk2
```


qui démonte de force le volume

Poste le retour.


----------



## djulinho (19 Octobre 2019)

Je précise que je viens de tenter la commande diskutil unmountDisk /dev/disk2 et que je finis avec un message d’erreur me disant : « unmount of disk2 failed: at least one volume could not be unmounted


----------



## macomaniac (19 Octobre 2019)

Passe ma commande et poste le retour.


----------



## djulinho (19 Octobre 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe ma commande et poste le retour.



Super! Disque démonté et effacé! Je te-telecharge Mojave et je tente le clean install sur le Disque dur. Je te dis la suite!


----------



## claud (4 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis sur Mojave sur un MBP 15" de l'été 2018 .

Je n'ai vraisemblablement plus de partition de récupération : car un démarrage avec Com + R ne donne rien !

Que faire ? merci de m'aider .

```
macbook-pro-de-christian-4:~ chris$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2


/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Preboot                 43.0 MB    disk1s2
   2:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.4 MB   disk1s3
   3:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            82.2 GB    disk1s4
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s5

macbook-pro-de-christian-4:~ chris$
```


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2019)

claud a dit:


> Je n'ai vraisemblablement plus de partition de récupération


Ta partition de récupération est bien présente...


claud a dit:


> 2: APFS Volume Recovery 510.4 MB disk1s3





claud a dit:


> car un démarrage avec Com + R ne donne rien !


Au démarrage, ce sont les touches *cmd+R* qu'il faut maintenir jusqu'à voir une fenêtre avec 4 outils. Une autre alternative est de maintenir les touches *alt+cmd+R* jusqu'à voir un globe tournant indiquant une connexion sur les serveurs de chez Apple, le résultat sera le même avec l'affichage d'une fenêtre avec 4 outils.



claud a dit:


> Je suis sur Mojave sur un MBP 15" de l'été 2018 .


A tout hasard, si ton MBP à une puce T2, il faut impérativement suivre ce protocole officiel... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT208330


----------



## claud (4 Novembre 2019)

Merci Locke ,

J'ai fait un démarrage avec Cmd + R ; à l'apparition du globe qui tourne j'ai enlevé mes doigts (sachant que ça dure très longtemps ...)(fallait-il les laisser ?)

Au bout de 25 minutes le globe a cessé de tourner et en superposition un triangle fixe avec une barre verticale
et inscrit dessous :
apple.com/support
-1008F

(ou -10008F )

et tout reste fixe

Et j'ai éteint le mac

C'est décourageant

J'ai effectivement une puce T2

Le plus comique dans cette affaire c'est que ce MBP 15" 2018 revient de l'Apple Store des Champs Élysées !

A la suite d'un écran noir sans démarrage possible (et apparition d'un cadenas alors que je n'ai jamais crypté mon mac) : on me l'a rendu sans O.S. installé en me disant «démarrez vous-même avec Cmd + R et installer Mojave» (ce qui a été impossible)

J'ai alors démarré avec la touche option et choisi mon clone Mojave sur un disque SSD externe (et j'ai cloné mon clone) ; j'ai ainsi un volume Mojave impeccable

Ils sont assez négligeant avec les clients (sous Apple Care) !!

Que faire ?

Que faire pour retrouver un mac normal ??

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2019)

Retourner aux Champs Élysée. Le comportement de la machine n'est pas normal et ils en sont responsables.


----------



## Locke (4 Novembre 2019)

claud a dit:


> apple.com/support
> -1008F
> 
> (ou -10008F )


Problème de connexion avec les serveurs d'Apple, ce qui sous-entend que ta bande passante est très faible et non pas celle d'Apple. Comme tu es manifestement en connexion Wi-Fi, soit tu te rapproches au plus près de ta box, soit tu trouves un réseau Wi-Fi performant. Tant que tu n'auras une connexion de qualité, fiable et stable, le téléchargement, car c'en est un, n'ira pas jusqu'au bout. En cas d'insuccès, direction ton Apple Store pour faire tester ton MBP.


----------



## claud (6 Novembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Problème de connexion avec les serveurs d'Apple, ce qui sous-entend que ta bande passante est très faible et non pas celle d'Apple. Comme tu es manifestement en connexion Wi-Fi, soit tu te rapproches au plus près de ta box, soit tu trouves un réseau Wi-Fi performant. Tant que tu n'auras une connexion de qualité, fiable et stable, le téléchargement, car c'en est un, n'ira pas jusqu'au bout. En cas d'insuccès, direction ton Apple Store pour faire tester ton MBP.


J'ai voulu prendre R.V. avec l'Apple Store des Champs Élysées mais il faut d'abord demander à être appelé au téléphone .

J'ai d'abord eu une première personne qui n'a pas bien compris et qui allait me donner le R.V. mais s'est ravisée et m'a passé son chef .

Et là miracle je suis tombé (enfin) sur un très bon conseiller qui à compris :

1° pourquoi j'avais eu cet écran noir
2° ce que l'Apple Store avait fait
3° ce qu'il fallait faire

Il m'a fait démarrer en appuyant sur les touches Commande + Option + R et là enfin très vite le fameux tableau des utilitaires et il m'a dit qu'installer Catalina allait résoudre tous mes problèmes ; je l'ai donc fait (alors que je pensais faire la mise à jour dans 2 ou 3 mois ...) .

Et maintenant tout est normal !!

Si je démarre avec Commande + R j'ai très vite le tableaux des utilitaires !

Merci pour tout et vive macg !

À noter :

```
Last login: Wed Nov  6 04:40:33 on console
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
macbook-pro-de-christian-4:~ chris$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sibelle - Données       58.6 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Sibelle                 10.7 GB    disk1s5

macbook-pro-de-christian-4:~ chris$[ICODE]
```


----------



## Sly54 (6 Novembre 2019)

Te faire installer Catalina est assez osé, mais tant mieux si ton problème est résolu ! J'espère que tu n'utilisais pas Office 2011


----------



## claud (6 Novembre 2019)

Non je n'utilise pas cette application ; et j'espère bien que Catalina me conviendra ; et que les m.à.j. de Catalina arriveront vite !


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2019)

claud a dit:


> Il m'a fait démarrer en appuyant sur les touches Commande + Option + R et là enfin très vite le fameux tableau des utilitaires et il m'a dit qu'installer Catalina allait résoudre tous mes problèmes ; je l'ai donc fait (alors que je pensais faire la mise à jour dans 2 ou 3 mois ...) .


Et je te demandais de faire quoi en réponse #566 ?


----------



## claud (6 Novembre 2019)

Effectivement Locke ! Et je ne t'avais pas lu assez profondément .

J'aurais dû !

Encore merci !


----------



## Locke (6 Novembre 2019)

claud a dit:


> Effectivement Locke ! Et je ne t'avais pas lu assez profondément .
> 
> J'aurais dû !
> 
> Encore merci !


Eh oui, au début je siffle, après je tire.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Novembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Te faire installer Catalina est assez osé, mais tant mieux si ton problème est résolu ! J'espère que tu n'utilisais pas Office 2011



C'est le "marche ou crève" cher à notre pomme adorée.


----------



## chafpa (7 Novembre 2019)

claud a dit:


> Non je n'utilise pas cette application ; et j'espère bien que Catalina me conviendra ; et que* les m.à.j. de Catalina arriveront vite !*


T'inquiète .... la 15.1 est déjà distribuée et elle fait près de 5 Go.


----------



## claud (7 Novembre 2019)

Effectivement ; je n'avais pas bien remarqué ; j'avais fait des essais de Catalina sur un volume externe et , par exemple , mon iPhone n'apparaissait pas dans le Finder ; maintenant il est bien là ; merci de me l'avoir fait remarquer !


----------



## cameroonsmith (13 Novembre 2019)

I am working in an IT company and using it as it was showing a massage written as mac error code 36 . I'm not getting the issue, if any one knows me aware of it.


----------



## Twedie (11 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Imac de fin 2012 avec la partition de récupération en OS Lion
Comment puis je la mettre à jour?
Pour info j'ai toujours fait des intallations à partir d'une clé usb pour l'OS Mac


----------



## ericse (11 Février 2020)

Twedie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un Imac de fin 2012 avec la partition de récupération en OS Lion
> Comment puis je la mettre à jour?
> Pour info j'ai toujours fait des intallations à partir d'une clé usb pour l'OS Mac



Bonjour,
Quel est ton OS ?
Comment actives tu la partition de récupération ?


----------



## Twedie (11 Février 2020)

Je viens juste de passer à High Sierra après plusieurs galères voir mon message sur le forum
Je souhaite avoir une Partition de récupération propre et à jour en cas de plantage lors d"une installation


----------



## ericse (11 Février 2020)

Twedie a dit:


> Je viens juste de passer à High Sierra après plusieurs galères voir mon message sur le forum
> Je souhaite avoir une Partition de récupération propre et à jour en cas de plantage lors d"une installation




Comment actives tu la partition de récupération ?


----------



## Twedie (11 Février 2020)

Je passe par les touches Commande (⌘) et R si j'avais besoin de réinstaller le Mac
C'est bien ça ?
Comment puis je savoir qu'elle est la version actuelle sur la partition Recovery


----------



## ericse (11 Février 2020)

Twedie a dit:


> Je passe par les touches Commande (⌘) et R si j'avais besoin de réinstaller le Mac
> C'est bien ça ?



Oui



Twedie a dit:


> Comment puis je savoir qu'elle est la version actuelle sur la partition Recovery



Il faut ouvrir le Terminal et taper les commandes suivantes :

```
sw_vers
system_profiler SPSoftwareDataType
```


----------



## Twedie (11 Février 2020)

Donc comment la mettre à jour avec la dernière version


----------



## ericse (11 Février 2020)

Twedie a dit:


> Donc comment la mettre à jour avec la dernière version



Tu as pu taper les commandes ?


----------



## Twedie (11 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Tu as pu taper les commandes ?




```
sw_vers:
Mac OS X
10.13.6
17G11023

Par contre system_profiler = command not found
```


----------



## ericse (11 Février 2020)

Je suppose que tu as tapé la commande dans la session de secours ? Dans ce cas elle est bien en 10.13 High Sierra


----------



## Yuls (12 Février 2020)

@Twedie : Ca serait plus logique de poursuivre sur ton sujet existant :




__





						10.14 Mojave - MacOs n'a pas pu être installé sur votre ordinateur, une erreur est survenue au cours de la vérification du programme interne
					

Bonjour,  J'ai un Imac (iMac13,2) 27 pouces de fin 2012 en Fusion Drive en MacOS Sierra et je souhaitais le passer en MacOS Mojave J'ai fait une sauvegarde TimeMachine et j'ai redémarré sur sur ma clé bootable qui fonctionne car j'ai fait la réinstallation de 2 Mac avec cette clé L'installation...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Tigerz (12 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à la communauté 

Après avoir chercher dans tous les sens, je viens vers vous concernant mon MBP 13" de juin 2012 actuellement sous Catalina 10.5

Le problème est que j'ai du installer une application (mais je ne sais pas encore laquelle...) qui a complètement fait planter ma session principale, même en mode sans échec je ne pouvais plus y accéder alors que sous d'autres sessions le mode sans échec fonctionnait.

J'ai donc décidé d'utiliser un DDE pour effectuer ma première sauvegarde Time Machine, malheureusement cette dernière s'est arretée avant la fin (il manquait environ 20 gigas). Depuis plus rien ne fonctionne, mes données sont présentes sur mon disque dur interne mais Catalina n'est plus fonctionnelle et  le mode Recovery m'indique un message d'erreur quand tente de réparer le disque dur.

Pourriez vous m'aider afin de retrouver ma session principale sous Catalina avec le visuel de mes fichiers/documents...

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide

Mes infos sont les suivantes :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  232.6 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.9 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      4.3 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk3

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage survie                  2.0 TB     disk4s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk4s3

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +10.5 MB    disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk1

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk22

/dev/disk23 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk23

/dev/disk24 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk24

Offline
                                 Logical Volume survie on disk4s2
                                 A363DB7D-6B2E-40C3-87A9-1B9F1D8F1FE3

                                 Locked Encrypted
```


----------



## izel mor (12 Juin 2020)

Bonjour Tigerz,
Les informations sur ton volume principal peuvent être obtenues par

```
diskutil info disk2s1
```


----------



## Tigerz (12 Juin 2020)

Bonjour izel mor 

Merci pour ta réponse,

Voilà ce que j'obtiens après avoir effectué le code que tu m'as indiqué :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil info disk2s1
   Device Identifier:         disk2s1
   Device Node:               /dev/disk2s1
   Whole:                     No
   Part of Whole:             disk2

   Volume Name:               Macintosh HD - Données
   Mounted:                   Yes
   Mount Point:               /Volumes/Macintosh HD - Données

   Partition Type:            41504653-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
   File System Personality:   APFS
   Type (Bundle):             apfs
   Name (User Visible):       APFS
   Owners:                    Enabled

   OS Can Be Installed:       Yes
   Booter Disk:               disk2s2
   Recovery Disk:             disk2s3
   Media Type:                Generic
   Protocol:                  SATA
   SMART Status:              Verified
   Volume UUID:               09BBAF7C-6207-3541-8415-754B184E6EA5
   Disk / Partition UUID:     09BBAF7C-6207-3541-8415-754B184E6EA5

   Disk Size:                 499.9 GB (499898105856 Bytes) (exactly 976363488 512-Byte-Units)
   Device Block Size:         4096 Bytes

   Container Total Space:     499.9 GB (499898105856 Bytes) (exactly 976363488 512-Byte-Units)
   Container Free Space:      251.3 GB (251276312576 Bytes) (exactly 490774048 512-Byte-Units)
   Allocation Block Size:     4096 Bytes

   Read-Only Media:           No
   Read-Only Volume:          No

   Device Location:           Internal
   Removable Media:           Fixed

   Solid State:               No
   Hardware AES Support:      No

   This disk is an APFS Volume.  APFS Information:
   APFS Container:            disk2
   APFS Physical Store:       disk0s2
   Fusion Drive:              No
   APFS Volume Group:         09BBAF7C-6207-3541-8415-754B184E6EA5
   FileVault:                 No
   Locked:                    No
```

Comment interpréter ce résultat ??

Merci encore.


----------



## izel mor (12 Juin 2020)

Je ne connais pas bien les outils du forum mais il me semble qu’il faut utiliser bloc de code et non code pour les retours de plusieurs lignes. La mise en page est conservée en évitant les sauts de lignes.
Tu as un volume en APFS, en lecture et écriture. Un OS peut être installé donc à priori tout est normal.
As tu essayé de re installer l’OS?
Édit : tu peux auparavant vérifier le volume 

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2s1
```


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juin 2020)

izel mor a dit:


> Je ne connais pas bien les outils du forum


Pourtant, pour un ancien, tu devrais…


----------



## Tigerz (12 Juin 2020)

izel mor a dit:


> Je ne connais pas bien les outils du forum mais il me semble qu’il faut utiliser bloc de code et non code pour les retours de plusieurs lignes. La mise en page est conservée en évitant les sauts de lignes.
> Tu as un volume en APFS, en lecture et écriture. Un OS peut être installé donc à priori tout est normal.
> As tu essayé de re installer l’OS ?
> Édit : tu peux auparavant vérifier le volume
> ...



Malheureusement je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la manipulation pour utiliser des blocs de code dans la section BB codes du site. J'effacerai donc les sauts de lignes manuellement, pas de problème.

J'ai tenté à nouveau de réinstaller l'OS comme tu me l'as conseillé mais au bout de nombreuses heures d'installation, le résultat est toujours le même, j'ai un message d'erreur qui indique :

masOS n'a pas pu être installé sur votre ordinateur
la vérification ou la réparation du système de stockage à échoué. : (-69716)
Quittez le programme d'installation pour redémarrer votre ordinateur puis réessayer.

Je viens donc d'effectuer la ligne de code que tu m'as indiquée et le résultat est le suivant :


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil verifyVolume disk2s1
Started file system verification on disk2s1 Macintosh HD - Données
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Live mode required because other APFS Volumes in its Container are mounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk2s1
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.250.134) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.120.2)
Checking the object map
error: (oid 0x1a5bdc) om: btn: dev_read_finish(1727452, 1): Input/output error
Object map is invalid
The volume /dev/rdisk2s1 could not be verified completely
File system check exit code is 8
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Error: -69845: File system verify or repair failed
Underlying error: 8
```


----------



## izel mor (12 Juin 2020)

Pas très bon effectivement. Système corrompu. Si tu n’as pas une sauvegarde complète, il est possible de l’effectuer puisque le volume est accessible. Pour cela il te faut un disque externe formaté APFS d’une capacité disponible d’au moins 300 Go (tu as 250 Go de données). As tu un disque correspondant ?


----------



## Tigerz (13 Juin 2020)

izel mor a dit:


> Pas très bon effectivement. Système corrompu. Si tu n’as pas une sauvegarde complète, il est possible de l’effectuer puisque le volume est accessible. Pour cela il te faut un disque externe formaté APFS d’une capacité disponible d’au moins 300 Go (tu as 250 Go de données). As tu un disque correspondant ?



Oui c'est bon je viens de formater mon disque dur externe de HFS+ à APFS, capacité 2 To


----------



## izel mor (13 Juin 2020)

Méthode efficace, on aurait pu le partitionner si tu n’avais que ce disque et une partie de ta sauvegarde Time Machine.
Pour copier tes données il faut d’abord empêcher l’ordinateur de se mettre en veille, la sauvegarde risque d’être longue surtout avec un système corrompu 
Tu tapes la commande suivante avec toutes les options pour parer à toute possibilité de veille

```
caffeinate -dimsu &
```
Je te redonne la commande, le bloc rajoute amp; que je ne peux pas supprimer 
Donc la commande est 
caffeinate -dimsu &

Tu auras un retour du type [1] 3921..
Puis tu taperas 

```
cp -av /Vol*/"Macintosh HD - Données"/* /Vol*/xxxx
```
xxxx étant le nom de ton volume APFS. Nom entre guillemets s’il comporte des espaces comme tu le constates pour Macintosh HD - Données. Un espace de part et d’autre d’ av et un espace après l’* seule entre /.
Commande bavarde ou tu verras défiler les fichiers.
Surtout ne ferme pas le terminal, la commande d’interdiction de veille serait annulée
La copie est longue, très longue plusieurs heures si ce n’est plus [emoji3]


----------



## Tigerz (13 Juin 2020)

izel mor a dit:


> Méthode efficace, on aurait pu le partitionner si tu n’avais que ce disque et une partie de ta sauvegarde Time Machine.
> Pour copier tes données il faut d’abord empêcher l’ordinateur de se mettre en veille, la sauvegarde risque d’être longue surtout avec un système corrompu
> Tu tapes la commande suivante avec toutes les options pour parer à toute possibilité de veille
> 
> ...



Bonjour izel mor sensei 

Et encore merci pour ton suivi.

Est il trop tard pour effectuer la méthode que tu m'as indiquer au niveau du partitionnement ? Puisque qu'effectivement je n'ai que ce DDE. Je viens de l'acheter suite à cette problèmatique que je rencontre actuellement avec mon mac 

Si cela est toujours envisageable, je t'écoute pour la marche à suivre pour ce partitionnement avant de passer à la sauvegarde.


----------



## izel mor (13 Juin 2020)

Si tu as formaté le disque externe, c’est effectivement trop tard.


----------



## Tigerz (13 Juin 2020)

izel mor a dit:


> Si tu as formaté le disque externe, c’est effectivement trop tard.



Je pense que la sauvegarde de la Time Machine n'avais pas du tout été prise en compte donc tout est à faire au niveau de cette dernière.

J'ai donc lancé la procédure que tu viens de m'indiquer et c'est effectivement en cours de bavardage lol je reviens vers toi quand c'est fini


----------



## izel mor (13 Juin 2020)

Après la fin de l’opération tu pourras taper

```
df -H
```
Qui permettra de comparer l’occupation de ton disque interne et externe.


----------



## Tigerz (13 Juin 2020)

Apparement ça s'est bien passé, ça semble correspondre  :


----------



## izel mor (14 Juin 2020)

Le clone semble bon, la commande délaye un peu.
Tu peux formater ton disque à la racine en APFS, table Guid via l’utilitaire puis choisir de réinstaller MacOS depuis le menu simplifié.
A la demande, tu choisiras la sauvegarde Time Machine ou support externe, tu sélectionnes ton DDE Robin.
Tu peux également si tu souhaites une installation propre, installer l’OS sans utiliser la sauvegarde puis une fois sur ta session, récupérer tes données et réinstaller directement les logiciels. 
C’est plus long mais tu auras une clean install sans traîner des fichiers inutiles ou pollués de ton ancien système


----------



## Tigerz (14 Juin 2020)

Magnifique je peux à nouveau avoir accès à ma session et j'ai retrouvé mes documents, j'ai écouté ton conseil et fais une installation propre. 

Il ne me reste plus qu'à identifier le logiciel/application qui a créé tout ce bordel...

Merci infiniment Mr Izel mor pour ton aide précieuse


----------



## izel mor (14 Juin 2020)

Bon courage.


----------



## matteabnst (6 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

Je ne m'y connais pas du tout et je viens de récupérer un MacBook Air de 2011 qui n'avait pas été utilisé depuis 5 ans. Je ne sais pas comment j'ai fais mais j'avais fini par réussir à le rétrograder à la version Lion (10.8 donc je crois bien), j'ai ensuite réussi à mettre à jour jusqu'à Mountain Lion (10.8.5). J'ai voulu par la suite faire une plus grande mise à jour pour enfin avoir accès à l'apple store, j'essaye d'installer la version El Capitan.

Sauf que là c'est le drame, l'installation n'arrive pas à se faire correctement, je réessaye au moins 5 fois et cela ne fonctionne pas. J'ai eus la merveilleuse idée de regarder un tuto YouTube qui m'a gentille ment demander d'effacer les donner du disque après avoir fait cmd + R avec l'utilitaire du disque et là je suis bloquée. 

Je n'ai pas de disque de redémarrage quand j'essaye de quitter le tout, je ne parvient pas à mettre de version précédente de Mac sur ma clé USB de 32GB pour au moins tenter de retourner en arrière et je n'ai aucune idée de comment reboot l'appareil... Pourriez vous m'aider ?

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Locke (6 Juillet 2020)

matteabnst a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de disque de redémarrage quand j'essaye de quitter le tout, je ne parvient pas à mettre de version précédente de Mac sur ma clé USB de 32GB pour au moins tenter de retourner en arrière et je n'ai aucune idée de comment reboot l'appareil... Pourriez vous m'aider ?


Si tu redémarres en maintenant les touches *cmd+R* et/ou *alt+cmd+R* dans la fenêtre avec les 4 outils, quelle est la version qui est proposée dans Réinstaller OS X ?


----------



## matteabnst (6 Juillet 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu redémarres en maintenant les touches *cmd+R* et/ou *alt+cmd+R* dans la fenêtre avec les 4 outils, quelle est la version qui est proposée dans Réinstaller OS X ?


Hello merci pour la réponse, à l'origine il me reproposait El Capitan mais j'ai finalement fait cmd + R + alt et il est actuellement en train de faire une récupération par internet donc j'imagine qu'il va me faire comme hier et revenir à Lion !

Merci beaucoup en tout cas je fais faire étape par étape cette fois


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juillet 2020)

matteabnst a dit:


> donc j'imagine qu'il va me faire comme hier et revenir à Lion


Lion, c'est 10.*7*.x, tandis que Mountain Lion, c'est 10.*8*.x


----------



## Looutre (19 Août 2020)

Bonjour.
Je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit mais je crois que ça parle du même sujet...!

J'ai un Macbook air de 2013 que je souhaite vendre.
J'ai suivi le tutoriel d'Apple car je ne veux prendre aucun risques avec mes données : Effacement du disque et réinstallation de MacOS à partir du menu cmd+R. Et là... je n'ai pas eu d'autre choix que de réinstaller avec Mountain Lion.

Donc j'ai fait ça, et maintenant, impossible de mettre le Mac à jour. L'App Store me propose des mises à jour système mais plante immédiatement lorsque je tente de les installer : "Une erreur est survenue lors du téléchargement des mises à jour.(102)"

D'après mes recherches, la seule solution et de créer une clé USB "bootable" pour installer Catalina. Est-ce bien cela que je dois faire ? Aussi, pour une vente, il vaut mieux éviter de créer le compte utilisateur ? Donc on ne peut pas vraiment vérifier si tout est ok ?

Merci d'avance, je suis un peu perdue !


----------

